# 2021-04-07 - Patrick Sean Tomlinson subpoenas Cloudflare



## Null (Apr 7, 2021)

Appears to be this person.





						Patrick Sean Tomlinson / @stealthygeek
					

"No, kiddo, I'm one of those actual, real-life tough guys who will spoon feed you your own teeth. " (A, L)(A, L)(A, L)  (A, L)  Introduction Patrick Tomlinson is an insurance-salesman-turned-sci-fi-author who has been embroiled in Internet drama for years, even briefly attracting the attention...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Be aware this thread is likely the target of his next subpoena and user information in it may be legally requested.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Apr 7, 2021)

Porsalin did a video summarizing his faggotry in 2019, not sure what he's been doing since the death of the O&A subreddit.

He never did quite grasp when to stop poking the anthill.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 7, 2021)

> Be aware this thread is likely the target of his next subpoena and user information in it may be legally requested.


I hope he requests my information next


----------



## Banworld (Apr 7, 2021)

BrainProlapse said:


> Beige Frequency did a video summarizing his faggotry in 2019, not sure what he's been doing since the death of the O&A subreddit.


Even better, Porsalin has a great mini-documentary about this guy. I don't know why he pulls stunts like this, since it's literally how everyone found out about him in the first place.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Apr 7, 2021)

Patrick Tomlinson is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Apr 7, 2021)

Banworld said:


> Even better, Porsalin has a great mini-documentary about this guy. I don't know why he pulls stunts like this, since it's literally how everyone found out about him in the first place.


Same video, I always mix up the two O&A documentary guys lol


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 7, 2021)

Porsalin did a pretty entertaining documentary on Fatrick in early 2019, he has hardcore TDS and he's a massive star wars fan who spends all of his money on that shit. Here's the archive.




Your browser is not able to display this video.











						Patrick S. Tomlinson | Problem Child
					

Support the channel: BTC - 32Zyrw2G2qw8r9Pc2thgvQkZHiGPvpMr7RPATREON - patreon.com/porsalinPOAST - poa.st/@porsalin




					youtu.be


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello, Mr. Tomlinson. Your novels are fantastic. Absolutely stunning. I don't think my grill ever had a merrier fire going. Top quality kindling, old chap.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 7, 2021)

The Streisand Effect really should be taught in schools. Don't poke a hornet nest if you hate getting stung and all that.
Although I imagine most of these people have a twisted view of reality, where they imagine themselves as anime protagonists and if they just try hard enough, with enough determination, their drill will pierce the heavens and make all the bad things they're trying to hide magically vanish online.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 7, 2021)

A moment of silence for those 60 burner email addresses.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 7, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> Hello, Mr. Tomlinson. Your novels are fantastic. Absolutely stunning. I don't think my grill ever had a merrier fire going. Top quality kindling, old chap.


His books suck and only WH40fags such as yourself could enjoy such drivel


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> His books suck and only WH40fags such as yourself could enjoy such drivel
> View attachment 2067411


I would advise practicing some reading comprehension, my incoherent friend. I know those are several whole sentences, but maybe then you'll figure out the joke. Do it. I believe in you.


----------



## Pholidota (Apr 7, 2021)

Hand over your Cloudflare account number and nobody gets hurt, child.


----------



## Left Ass Cheek (Apr 7, 2021)

@Null I'm sure the Farms and Cloudflare have been the target of all manner of vexatious litigants for awhile, but is this the first time that someone whose sort of "famous" has tried this shit?


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 7, 2021)

@Caverlock 's thread is really informative and well made.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Glowie (Apr 7, 2021)

Welp time to use airmail and new set of proxies even though that that retard can't put s dent on cloud flare. Good luck to that retard.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 7, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> I would advise practicing some reading comprehension, my incoherent friend. I know those are several whole sentences, but maybe then you'll figure out the joke. Do it. I believe in you.


He has hundreds of positive reviews on goodreads somehow, and it's the same kind of sci-fi crap you love.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 7, 2021)

Seems like a weird request. He wants to sue 60 people, so he subpoena's an unrelated entity to produce documents on the owners of another entity upon which (pressumingly) the 60 people post. Why take such a roundabout route?


----------



## Woyzeck (Apr 7, 2021)

I can’t remember the details exactly, but I saw on Reddit once some pretty compelling claims that Patrick Tomlinson kills and eats black babies. Shocking if true!


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Apr 7, 2021)

Having absolutely no clue in legal matters, I'm just curious... is there any use in this at all?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 7, 2021)

Banworld said:


> Even better, Porsalin has a great mini-documentary about this guy. I don't know why he pulls stunts like this, since it's literally how everyone found out about him in the first place.


Porsalin's video is missing one little detail - Patrick claimed that he fought with nazis at some convention, when in reality it was a group of conservatives, who protested against pedo shit in modern scifi books.

Timestamped:


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 7, 2021)

Dear Mr Resto, Esq.,
I enclose my response to your client's request to subpoena me for posting in his thread on the Kiwi Farms. Please read it thoroughly and take a note of any important parts, as they may be used in any future lawsuit.

Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot? 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719. Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.

Yours sincerely,
Carl Gustav Emil Mannerheim,
Marshal of the Republic of Finland and professional shitposter.


----------



## Merry (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Appears to be this person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's why you use a VPN bros


----------



## oddish (Apr 7, 2021)

I told you that you should make an O&A subforum. I told it'd be fun,
If y'all looking for more supplementary material on Pat besides the Porslin video, my man Turk also made a few videos documenting what's been going on with him over the last few years. The audio is bad, but they're pretty informative.


----------



## Null (Apr 7, 2021)

oddish said:


> I told you that you should make an O&A subforum. I told it'd be fun,
> If y'all looking for more supplementary material on Pat besides the Porslin video, my man Turk also made a few videos documenting what's been going on with him over the last few years. The audio is bad, but they're pretty informative.


We considered it but the O&A community was deemed too angry and tawwwksick for the forum.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Apr 7, 2021)

Fuck you Fattrick you fat faggot


----------



## Lewisite (Apr 7, 2021)

Is this what happens when you hire a budget lawyer?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 7, 2021)

Lewisite said:


> View attachment 2067463
> Is this what happens when you hire a budget lawyer?


The lawyer was actually very high priced, unfortunately he is also a phone poster who's autocorrect is out of control.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 7, 2021)

I just skimmed the first and last pages of his thread to see what he was all about.

Being a tiresome, aggressively overcompensating cunt is clearly what he's all about. 

Oh, and he's fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Merry said:


> And here's why you use a VPN bros


Or live in a lawless hellhole.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 7, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> You can't just subpoenoa people's IPs like that, right?


It does seem really heavy handed to just say "give me all the info you have on these people" with no explanation or pretense.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> You can't just subpoenoa people's IPs like that, right?


My knowledge on the _General Data Protection Regulation_, a set of laws and regulations concerning the protection of one's personal information within the European Union, is somewhat limited, but in general, the courts would tell Mr. Tomlinson to kindly fuck off. Every single service carrier would follow suit. The vast majority of them wouldn't even deem him with an answer.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 7, 2021)

Kiss your freedom goodbye, children.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 7, 2021)

Angry New Ager said:


> I just skimmed the first and last pages of his thread to see what he was all about.
> 
> Being a tiresome, aggressively overcompensating cunt is clearly what he's all about.
> 
> Oh, and he's fat and I would not have sex with him.


Now listen here, CHILD


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 7, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Seems like a weird request. He wants to sue 60 people, so he subpoena's an unrelated entity to produce documents on the owners of another entity upon which (pressumingly) the 60 people post. Why take such a roundabout route?


Cause he's not smart


----------



## sperginity (Apr 7, 2021)

Woyzeck said:


> I can’t remember the details exactly, but I saw on Reddit once some pretty compelling claims that Patrick Tomlinson kills and eats black babies. Shocking if true!


 I am politically opposed to cannibalism perpetrated against babies of color (BoC) and yet again came perilously close to supporting the work of racist cannibals. thank God I read this comment before I bought his book.


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 7, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Dear Mr Resto, Esq.,
> I enclose my response to your client's request to subpoena me for posting in his thread on the Kiwi Farms. Please read it thoroughly and take a note of any important parts, as they may be used in any future lawsuit.
> 
> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot? 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719. Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.
> ...


I always beat myself up over the time I drove right past this shop on a road trip and didn't stop.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 7, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> I always beat myself up over the time I drove right past this shop on a road trip and didn't stop.


If I ever visit the colonies, I'll try and go there.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Apr 7, 2021)

Will this brave soul finally stop the mysterious hacker known as Kiwifarms?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Kiss your freedom goodbye, children.
> View attachment 2067533


Imagine posting this and thinking anyone is threatened.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I just received this. I believe Cloudflare only just received this too. He's trying to get my payment information and shit for some reason.


This is one of the few cases where I think you'd be better protected by European law.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I just received this. I believe Cloudflare only just received this too. He's trying to get my payment information and shit for some reason.


Do you have any control over how Cloudflare responds to this or any way of knowing what they end up doing? Also has anyone ever made this type of subpoena to Cloudflare before for your info and if so what did they do?


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 7, 2021)

Retard#7822 said:


> Literally shaking
> View attachment 2067574


....did he say "coming" or "cumming?"


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I just received this. I believe Cloudflare only just received this too. He's trying to get my payment information and shit for some reason.


That's interesting. The paper work says it was delivered 22-Feb. Wonder if that means they ignored it or did a motion to squash for asking too much information (banking) and now finally complied in some sort of way?


----------



## lolwatagain (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I just received this. I believe Cloudflare only just received this too. He's trying to get my payment information and shit for some reason.


According to the document, it was supposedly served on Cloudflare on Feb. 22.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

Retard#7822 said:


> Literally shaking
> View attachment 2067574


Is this a new edition of _Bully Hunters_?


----------



## Stasi (Apr 7, 2021)

I have heard some disturbing things about Patrick, that he does real vile and sickening things, worse than drinking the saliva of children. I have not seen any evidence to the contrary and firmly believe these rumors about Patrick are true.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 7, 2021)

"Your honor I'm requesting full user details for Kiwi Farms user killfaggotniggers1488."


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

I wonder how CloudFlare will deal with the "small" problem that almost every service carrier in my country has a changing IP, and you actually have to pay extra if you want a permanent one. Right now, according to my Internet, I'm more than 500 kilometres from my current address.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 7, 2021)

So some of you maybe wondering why this is happening now despite all of the threads about him on various sites. Well allegedly he applied for a PPP loan last year, got nearly $12000 allegedly according to Ona and allegedly left a paper trail of almost $7000 buying stuff with the loan that it's not meant for allegedly. 

Allegedly that ona site has various threads on the man including some very nice drawings of him as a pig, allegedly.


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I can also attest to this. Your Honor, let the record show that Betsy Resto is a gunt-sporting hog.
> View attachment 2067606View attachment 2067613
> View attachment 2067618


I've come to the conclusion that no woman has ever actually seen an hourglass.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Apr 7, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He has hundreds of positive reviews on goodreads somehow, and it's the same kind of sci-fi crap you love.


The Goodreads userbase is basically the Twitter and DeviantArt userbases mixed together.

The "sassy black woman" reaction gifs and room temp IQ takes of Twitter, combined with the absolute blackhole of degeneracy that is DeviantArt.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 7, 2021)

Dear Patrick Sean Tomlinson,

Subpoena deez nutz.

Love,
C.S.


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 7, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> So some of you maybe wondering why this is happening now despite all of the threads about him on various sites. Well allegedly he applied for a PPP loan last year, got nearly $12000 allegedly according to Ona and allegedly left a paper trail of almost $7000 buying stuff with the loan that it's not meant for allegedly.
> 
> Allegedly that ona site has various threads on the man including some very nice drawings of him as a pig, allegedly.


Patrick believes that he is the reason the O&A sub got banned, so he is full of this very smarmy Bully Fighter energy. He's the type who believes he is the voice of the voiceless, protecting all the authors out there, and he thinks this because - I cannot stress this enough - he believes he is smarter and tougher than everybody. There is no way he will back down from anything because he feels no shame, and he genuinely believes people are threatened by him. 
This could be very funny.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 7, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> The Goodreads userbase is basically the Twitter and DeviantArt userbases mixed together.
> 
> The "sassy black woman" reaction gifs and room temp IQ takes of Twitter, combined with the absolute blackhole of degeneracy that is DeviantArt.


Not to mention that classifying Warhammer 40,000 as "science fiction" only speaks of ignorance. It's outright "science fantasy".


----------



## Nobue (Apr 7, 2021)

Include me in the subpoena


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 7, 2021)

Serious question: did Patrick ever subpoena his ex-wife, child?

See, child, that may have driven his ex-wife child away from him child.

Maybe that's why child he can't get a date child.

Child, child, child, child.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 7, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> So some of you maybe wondering why this is happening now despite all of the threads about him on various sites. Well allegedly he applied for a PPP loan last year, got nearly $12000 allegedly according to Ona and allegedly left a paper trail of almost $7000 buying stuff with the loan that it's not meant for allegedly.
> 
> Allegedly that ona site has various threads on the man including some very nice drawings of him as a pig, allegedly.


Ding ding ding! He defrauded the US government out of $12,000 even though he was already an unemployed author without a writing contract (and hasn't gotten one since receiving the PPP "loan"). He subsequently paid off his motorcycle 20 months early and filed this piece of litigious excrement. This could significantly backfire in his face if a PPP auditor catches wind of what he is doing. Even in the unlikely event that he manages to take someone to trial, it will certainly come out in court that he is paying for this with PPP money. In other words he is fat and a moron.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatrick can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## dankeybong (Apr 7, 2021)

Good to see the O&A subreddit drama is still going on years after its death.


----------



## Zhoban (Apr 7, 2021)

Not only is it an impotent, frivolous lawsuit, but it's a waste of money. He names the .wiki version of ED, which has like two active visitors - including its owner.


----------



## moocow (Apr 7, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Why take such a roundabout route?


His wily lawyer is cleverly padding the bill with important-sounding but largely useless legal filings that are cheap to draft and file on what he knows to be a completely idiotic and hopeless lawsuit.



Lewisite said:


> View attachment 2067463
> Is this what happens when you hire a budget lawyer?


lolwut? Cloudflare accepts CareCredit as payment? Press [x] to doubt.


----------



## Dustlord (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> We considered it but the O&A community was deemed too angry and tawwwksick for the forum.


Mainly because we have enough alogs on our own


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Apr 7, 2021)

Rekkington said:


> He's the type who believes he is the voice of the voiceless


He kinda is, as trash bags do not speak. (Richard "Terra" Jones is an exception)


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 7, 2021)

Pholidota said:


> Hand over your Cloudflare account number and nobody gets hurt, child.
> View attachment 2067415


Does this faggot have Lord of the Rings tattooed on his arm like the slampig of some kinda orc biker?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Appears to be this person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a "sub-penis"? Is that some tranny thing?


----------



## Dagobert (Apr 7, 2021)

Patrick, if you are reading this, you're books are a great inspiration to me.  I hope one day to be a writer as well, and I have gone out of my way to illegally pirate your works so I'd have examples of what not to do.

Yours with love, Dagobert


----------



## Takodachi (Apr 7, 2021)

I swear under perjury that Patrick Sean Tomlinson is a *fat* 5'1 midget with a micropenis.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 7, 2021)

Let me make sure I understand this dreck; this is a subpoena for Clouldfare in San Francisco, CA to produce records for an action pending in the state of Wisconsin against a bunch of John/Jane Does for saying mean things about him on the internet? Is this a defamation lolsuit?

If he's such a famous and well known public figure as he claims then wouldn't New York Times Co v Sullivan come into play?  Or would he have to argue he's actually an insignificant nobody that rants and rages on Twitter and Reddit like a spaaz off his meds?  

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 7, 2021)

Hay bitch nigger
Patrick Sean Tomlinson your wife's fat and I would not have the s3x with it.
And stop wasting trees nobody reading your books


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 7, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Let me make sure I understand this dreck; this is a subpoena for Clouldfare in San Francisco, CA to produce records for an action pending in the state of Wisconsin against a bunch of John/Jane Does for saying mean things about him on the internet? Is this a defamation lolsuit?
> 
> If he's such a famous and well known public figure as he claims then wouldn't New York Times Co v Sullivan come into play?  Or would he have to argue he's actually an insignificant nobody that rants and rages on Twitter and Reddit like a spaaz off his meds?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


Slightly. It's a subpoena to the get the information of the owners of the 3 sites. In which, more than likely, they will send subpoenas to the owners for users that were making fun of him. They could've just asked Null where to send service, but the lawyer needs to milk their client a little, so they are taking the extra step.

They never said what it's for. They are just saying, "give me this info, I need it for something. Also, I want their banking accounts."


----------



## cjöcker (Apr 7, 2021)

He can get my IP out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 7, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Let me make sure I understand this dreck; this is a subpoena for Clouldfare in San Francisco, CA to produce records for an action pending in the state of Wisconsin against a bunch of John/Jane Does for saying mean things about him on the internet? Is this a defamation lolsuit?
> 
> If he's such a famous and well known public figure as he claims then wouldn't New York Times Co v Sullivan come into play?  Or would he have to argue he's actually an insignificant nobody that rants and rages on Twitter and Reddit like a spaaz off his meds?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


I don't think you're wrong with the exception of his intent. He doesn't want money for defamation, he wants to powertrip by having the courts do the doxing of all the meanieheads who said bad words about him.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 7, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Let me make sure I understand this dreck; this is a subpoena for Clouldfare in San Francisco, CA to produce records for an action pending in the state of Wisconsin against a bunch of John/Jane Does for saying mean things about him on the internet? Is this a defamation lolsuit?
> 
> If he's such a famous and well known public figure as he claims then wouldn't New York Times Co v Sullivan come into play?  Or would he have to argue he's actually an insignificant nobody that rants and rages on Twitter and Reddit like a spaaz off his meds?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


This is little more than an extremely expensive and pathetic attempt at doxxing some people who say mean things about him on the internet using money that he got from PPP loans intended to help businesses that were struggling during covid.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 7, 2021)

Immortal Technique said:


> They never said what it's for. They are just saying, "give me this info, I need it for something. Also, I want their banking accounts."





Pargon said:


> I don't think you're wrong with the exception of his intent. He doesn't want money for defamation, he wants to powertrip by having the courts do the doxing of all the meanieheads who said bad words about him.





Melissa Sanchez said:


> This is little more than an extremely expensive and pathetic attempt at doxxing some people who say mean things about him on the internet using money that he got from PPP loans intended to help businesses that were struggling during covid.


Depending on the action in WI this could be easily quashed by a second year mid-tier law school student.

Edit: @artilleryfroth coming for me next


----------



## waffle (Apr 7, 2021)

So I guess 2021 is just the year of frivolous lolcow  litigation.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Apr 7, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> This is little more than an extremely expensive and pathetic attempt at doxxing some people who say mean things about him on the internet using money that he got from PPP loans intended to help businesses that were struggling during covid.


Isn't the standard response to Civil/non criminal supoena's for annonymous user info by most ISP' s some variant on "go fuck yourself"?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 7, 2021)

nigger nigger nigger nigger
nigger nigger nigger nigger
nigger nigger nigger nigger

FAT MAN


----------



## Ecliptic (Apr 7, 2021)

Dustlord said:


> Mainly because we have enough alogs on our own


Our peoples were peaceful refugees, willing to trade arts & crafts for a place to post. Here's lil' taste, "Abduction of Fatrick's First Wife and Daughter" by artist Mewlbrandt, in wool.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Apr 7, 2021)

sounds like an insane sperg. he can't take on every user!


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 7, 2021)

I would like to add that Fatrick is a fucking awful writer and handles a gun like a bitch with two left hands.


----------



## Samir (Apr 7, 2021)

I would like to formally invite Mr. Tomlinson to come to my home and fistfight my older sister.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 7, 2021)

waffle said:


> So I guess 2021 is just the year of frivolous lol  litigation.


It's worth noting that this specific tactic is also being used by Jonathan "Jessica Simpson (no not that one)" Yaniv; one of his complaints against his strata is that they have not provided a list of names and unit numbers of the people who live in his building, and this is because he knows that a resident of his building posts here. He wants to narrow down their identity so he can ruin them. This dickhead is doing the same thing.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's my post, so I can get subpoenaed. This one's for you fatrick


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 7, 2021)

Patrick Sean Tomlinson is a massive faggot and thats coming from me, Michael Arthur Slubowski.

legal correspondence can be sent to,

49062 Veneto Dr 
Northville MI 48167


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Apr 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I can also attest to this. Your Honor, let the record show that Betsy Resto is a gunt-sporting hog.
> View attachment 2067606View attachment 2067613
> View attachment 2067618


Gunt sporting hog? Anyone thinking what I’m thinking?


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Apr 7, 2021)

I heard from a friend that Patrick Tomlinson was a homosexual.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm all for personal freedoms, but relatives really shouldn't be allowed to breed, nor mothers huff gas while pregnant.  You just end up with Fat Pat here.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatrick is a 4'9 manlet with rage that guzzles soy and cum and likes it in the butt. He is very fat and couldn't hit a target five feet away with a shotgun.


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 7, 2021)

Patrick parks his truck in disabled parking spaces without a permit.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatrick turned me into a newt.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatrick drinks Tyrone's Big Bubba Nigga Juice out of a champagne glass, filled at the back of the local Fuddruckers.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatrick is pat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 7, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> Fatrick turned me into a newt.


Are you much better now?


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 7, 2021)

I wonder how he's going to explain this trail of evidence he left of the babies he was grinding









						baby parts
					

Watch "baby parts" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Jump (Apr 7, 2021)

Come at me Bro


----------



## yama-yee-ha (Apr 7, 2021)

It's gonna be so tragic if I get subpoena'd.

If Patrick or his "lawyer" is reading this: Star Wars is fucking gay. I await your correspondence.


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Apr 7, 2021)

I'd love to kick Patrick Sean Tomlinson in the head. Just take a few steps run up then catch him with the full force of my steel capped toe under his chin, send that little faggot flying through the air.

As he lies on the floor, coughing and wheezing and chocking on his own blood, his jaw a mangled mess of bones detached from the rest of his skull, I stand over him and laugh wickedly. He looks up at me in fear and pain, his eyes searching, begging me for mercy. He finds none. I raise my boot then stomp down, splitting his skull like a melon and finally ending his pathetic life.


----------



## MySonDavid (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh this is just wonderful.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Apr 7, 2021)

pilnowacz said:


> Our peoples were peaceful refugees, willing to trade arts & crafts for a place to post. Here's lil' taste, "Abduction of Fatrick's First Wife and Daughter" by artist Mewlbrandt, in wool.
> 
> View attachment 2068252


Lol he must love this one


----------



## Funko Pop (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't know who this Fatrick is but he sounds like a mongoloid and his sci-fi stories are most likely shit.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (Apr 7, 2021)

Subpoena me, Pat, you fat faggot. My real name is Sheckels McSheckelstein and my zip code is 10048.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 7, 2021)

Burd Turglar said:


> Are you much better now?


Yeah, how did you know?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 7, 2021)

This is weird, I was at work just the other day and we were unloading a truck and the driver asked me if I knew who Patrick Sean Tomlinson was. I told him kind of and he gives me this look and says "that guy is fucked up, he raped and murdered 16 children in Bardstown Kentucky in 2006." I was shocked, but I mean maybe this guy was just fucking with me?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 7, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> Yeah, how did you know?


I don't think a newt would have the physical force to type on a keyboard.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Apr 7, 2021)

I like that they only subpoenaed the John Does while leaving Jane Does bams_seed and robertmewler free to keep fucking with Fat.


----------



## Troonos (Apr 7, 2021)

What an embarrassing, fat, autistic, lying child.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Apr 8, 2021)

MySonDavid said:


> Oh this is just wonderful.


Wonderful indeed. Oh I almost forgot, YouwouldallbedeadifitwasntformyDAVID!


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 8, 2021)

John Does?

John Does What?


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 8, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> John Does?
> 
> John Does What?


John Does but Jane Doesn't.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Apr 8, 2021)

Fatrick is a nigger. Not only is he a nigger, he is the blackest nigger I have ever seen. Guys I know I say that a lot, but it is true guys. Fatrick is a dirty black nigger monkey ape. A repulsive fucking gorilla of the african rain forest. Throughout my career I have categorized and documented over 700 niggers on five continents. Everywhere from the deepest congoloid jungles to the alleyways of detroit. I have also classified countless new species of gorilla monkey that you have ever seen before. Each one is a repulsive, moronic, grotesque, incompetent, and incredibly virile creature, and the Brazilian monkey ape named “Fatrick” not only excels and surpasses in each one of these traits, he breaks every previous record holder, except virility, which is the lowest I've seen in any nigger monkey. I wish I never met him. Disgusting!

Oh and he will never be a real writer and forever will be remembered as a fat fucking joke. So go ahead, subpoena this you fucking ape.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 8, 2021)

I dunno who this Fatrick S Tomlinson guy is but I heard that when children are left alone with him they come back molested and quoting Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 8, 2021)

Patrick S. Tomilson is a big greasy porker with not one ounce of talent to be counted within his immense mass. I have never read his work but looking at the leather jacket and sunglasses often featured in his selfies I can only presume that his work consists entirely of homoerotic Nazi biker propaganda. I just can't bring myself to support that kind of hate.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 8, 2021)

@John Doe @John Doe Is Dead @JohnDoe Your day is coming. Fatrick is on the case. He knows you're all behind all this.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 8, 2021)

By the way, in the case that CloudFlare does bend its knee and gives out any information it possesses to Mr. Tomlinson, will @Null be somehow informed of it? Also, will Dear Leader himself give away the information that his legal representation seeks?


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> By the way, in the case that CloudFlare does bend its knee and gives out any information it possesses to Mr. Tomlinson, will @Null be somehow informed of it? Also, will Dear Leader himself give away the information that his legal representation seeks?


In theory, yes. Item 2 of the "Special Instructions" section (page 6) of the subpoena request specifies that affected Cloudflare customers should be given advance notice so that they may have the opportunity to file a motion to quash.


----------



## DewsLit (Apr 8, 2021)

I tried to watch some of his stand-up but couldn't get through even one short clip.
From what I saw I'd rate it somewhere between shit and fucking shit.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 8, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> The Streisand Effect really should be taught in schools. Don't poke a hornet nest if you hate getting stung and all that.
> Although I imagine most of these people have a twisted view of reality, where they imagine themselves as anime protagonists and if they just try hard enough, with enough determination, their drill will pierce the heavens and make all the bad things they're trying to hide magically vanish online.


The most ironic thing about this is that anime protagonists aren't delusional liars who don't have common sense and are spoiled and don't think the internet is a part of real life. The example you're talking about fit more into anime antagonists, and there are villains who fit the bill, but the point is you're right on spot about them. Also something something anime news network colony drop zac bertschy hope chapman yadda yadda yadda. I swear at this point in my life, anime is like a catalyst for an extreme mental illness test, because depending on who reacts what, that tells more about them than the content given. But let's not get ahead of ourselves and derail into anime stuff.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow. Patrick Sean Tomlinson is a legitimate lunatic. Hope he isn't allowed to own a firearm. He's clearly dangerous.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 8, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Fatrick is a nigger. Not only is he a nigger, he is the blackest nigger I have ever seen. Guys I know I say that a lot, but it is true guys. Fatrick is a dirty black nigger monkey ape. A repulsive fucking gorilla of the african rain forest. Throughout my career I have categorized and documented over 700 niggers on five continents. Everywhere from the deepest congoloid jungles to the alleyways of detroit. I have also classified countless new species of gorilla monkey that you have ever seen before. Each one is a repulsive, moronic, grotesque, incompetent, and incredibly virile creature, and the Brazilian monkey ape named “Fatrick” not only excels and surpasses in each one of these traits, he breaks every previous record holder, except virility, which is the lowest I've seen in any nigger monkey. I wish I never met him. Disgusting!
> 
> Oh and he will never be a real writer and forever will be remembered as a fat fucking joke. So go ahead, subpoena this you fucking ape.


Patrick is a nigger, but he swallowed so much cum that he became white.


----------



## The FedEx Pope (Apr 8, 2021)

Patrick Sean Tomlinson does not deserve any of these audacious trolls hurling falsities, harassment and death threats. He is an accomplished author of science fiction and also more recently a political commentator that is widely praised for his rational op-eds.

Whoever created garbage art like this should be subpoenaed to the highest degree! I'm looking at you @John Doe and any O&A Subreddit hanger-ons


----------



## Sbralph (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> By the way, in the case that CloudFlare does bend its knee and gives out any information it possesses to Mr. Tomlinson, will @Null be somehow informed of it? Also, will Dear Leader himself give away the information that his legal representation seeks?


Does foxdick has an enterprise contract with cuckflare? @Null


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> By the way, in the case that CloudFlare does bend its knee and gives out any information it possesses to Mr. Tomlinson


"Bending the knee" and "Complying with a valid US court order" are not the same thing. Why exactly should cloud flare defy a valid court order?


----------



## DickMain (Apr 8, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He has hundreds of positive reviews on goodreads somehow, and it's the same kind of sci-fi crap you love.
> View attachment 2067427


Just say you didn't read the whole post, man, it's fine. You read the first four words or whatever, stopped there, and kicked back ready for the pos ratings.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 8, 2021)

Merry said:


> And here's why you use a VPN bros


I like the browse the internet like I have sex - without protection.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 8, 2021)

MY IP address is 192.168.1.1. What exactly does he think he's going to do with that information?


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 8, 2021)

Welp this is it guys, Pat is the one, he's gonna bring down the hammer of justice on us all. We shouldn't have fucked with a competitive marksman and self-defense instructor. Hope he'll be merciful.


----------



## Retarded INTP (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh I remember this guy, the sad potato taking selfies in some random gym while smirking like a drooling retard. Impressed to see he improved. Not.

Edit : He does realize that most of these people are probably not even living in the same country, right ? What the fuck does he hope to accomplish.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Apr 8, 2021)

Retarded INTP said:


> Oh I remember this guy, the sad potato taking selfies in some random gym while smirking like a drooling retard. Impressed to see he improved. Not.
> 
> Edit : He does realize that most of these people are probably not even living in the same country, right ? What the fuck does he hope to accomplish.


Retards fuck up in mysterious way


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 8, 2021)

Most Eesteemed Sir @Null,

I would like to thank you for including the following remittance: "Be aware this thread is likely the target of his next subpoena and user information in it may be legally requested." My complication is situated but I can assure you that I am in fact the crown prince of Nigeria. I am sending this from my office in Lagos, Lagos as you can authorise via my IP address: 102.165.25.119. Unfortunately due to my high profile I am unable to acquire an "email" or "telephone number" and my physical address frequently changes. HOWEVER, if you are able to find a WESTERN UNION you can use the memo line of small cash transfers to send messages to me. Please kindly revert and do the needful if necessary.

Best Retards,
The Honorable and Revered Crown Prince of Lagos, The Reverend Doctor, Sir Boffa Deez Nutz LXIX


----------



## Null (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> Mine shifts each time I restart my computer. Does he intends to subpoena my entire country?


Your ISP keeps track of which customer had which IP at what time specifically for this purpose.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> Mine shifts each time I restart my computer. Does he intends to subpoena my entire country?


Dumbass, did you also post in incognito mode to be extra safe?


----------



## Blacklight (Apr 8, 2021)

Good luck finding me, I'm behind seven VPNs


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I can also attest to this. Your Honor, let the record show that Betsy Resto is a gunt-sporting hog.
> View attachment 2067606View attachment 2067613
> View attachment 2067618


Is there any more of these, for science?


----------



## SurfShackTito (Apr 8, 2021)

ogmudbone said:


> Is there any more of these, for science?


Hey stop that! Pig is haram


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 8, 2021)

Blacklight said:


> Good luck finding me, I'm behind seven VPNs


Can you recommended any good vps?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 8, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> "Bending the knee" and "Complying with a valid US court order" are not the same thing. Why exactly should cloud flare defy a valid court order?


They shouldn't, but they also shouldn't cuck if it's an INvalid court order. Like, say... a fat internet tough guy's fishing expedition to unmask people saying mean words about him on a New Zealand ornithology forum.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 8, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Dumbass, did you also post in incognito mode to be extra safe?


No, but I do cover my computer in tinfoil, for that extra bit of security. To be serious, though, I'm probably the easiest person to dox on this forum aside from "People of Interest", so I'm not overly concerned about being identified.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


>


I love how she looks like she's about to just slap a tit on that steak. That poor steak...

Anyway, any kiwi's read any of Fatrick's books? How do they rate? Better or worse than L Ron Hubbard?


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Apr 8, 2021)

And a new lolcow is born. I am way to autistic to worry about this kind of thing. I hope he gets the "credit care" information from my coin purchase. Good luck getting Dixon Cider of Assawoman, VA to show up to court, jackass!


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Rōjin (Apr 8, 2021)

I will never understand why people waste their money suing a gossip website.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 8, 2021)

Rōjin said:


> I will never understand why people waste their money suing a gossip website.


Pride is a terrible sin, my friend. Some people allow it to consume them, to the point that to us, regular mortals, it seems more akin to frenzied madness. Unfortunately, such people are more common than I'd like, it's simply that the widespread access to the Internet has painted a much larger target on their fragile egos.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 8, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> I love how she looks like she's about to just slap a tit on that steak. That poor steak...
> 
> Anyway, any kiwi's read any of Fatrick's books? How do they rate? Better or worse than L Ron Hubbard?


I've read excerpts and his writing is dogshit. If humans having sex with alien children is up your alley, give Patrick's Ark series a shot. It's like an SFWA meeting... IN SPACE!


----------



## Nobue (Apr 8, 2021)

Sbralph said:


> Does foxdick has an enterprise contract with cuckflare? @Null


Where does the Foxdick thing come from


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 8, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> "Bending the knee" and "Complying with a valid US court order" are not the same thing. Why exactly should cloud flare defy a valid court order?


This subpoena was issued by the attorneys for the plaintiff, who, as you might guess, does not have CloudFlare's best interests at heart.  The information requested is most likely stuff they are neither obligated nor would desire to release to a random dude suing unrelated parties, and they aren't likely to just give it up without at least putting up some defense.  It is a "valid court order", but it's one that you are always permitted to question the validity of, and, as a normal course of action, people frequently do.

Or, in short, they don't have to defy anything.  They just have to ask Tomlinson to justify why he needs the information, and why they should give it to him.  Courts are never a 100% guarantee, but it's pretty likely that will be enough by itself to quash it.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> Or, in short, they don't have to defy anything. They just have to ask Tomlinson to justify why he needs the information, and why they should give it to him. Courts are never a 100% guarantee, but it's pretty likely that will be enough by itself to quash it.


They should quite simply declare it vexatious and if they choose to comply, request attorney fees from whatever white shoe law firm they have for reviewing and complying with 60 utterly frivolous subpoenas, or invite this jackass to narrow the subpoena to something reasonable.  Okay, our lawyers charge $500 an hour.  It'll take them about 100 hours to go through all this bullshit.

This bozo has essentially advertised himself to the court as an asshurt freak who is harassing innocent third parties over whatever the fuck he's complaining about.  Who even is this loser?  I've never even heard of him.  Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


----------



## lolgtprnkd (Apr 8, 2021)

Let's see if I can get this retard to request my info next. 
I have a GUN that I may or may not use to HARM THIS MAN.
I maybe KNOW WHERE HE LIVES.
I may BE ON MY WAY THERE RIGHT NOW.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They should quite simply declare it vexatious and if they choose to comply, request attorney fees from whatever white shoe law firm they have for reviewing and complying with 60 utterly frivolous subpoenas, or invite this jackass to narrow the subpoena to something reasonable.  Okay, our lawyers charge $500 an hour.  It'll take them about 100 hours to go through all this bullshit.
> 
> This bozo has essentially advertised himself to the court as an asshurt freak who is harassing innocent third parties over whatever the fuck he's complaining about.  Who even is this loser?  I've never even heard of him.  Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


@Leonard Helplessness counted in his lolcow thread.  He'd had a total of 39 posters in that thread prior to the lolsuit, and I'd say at least half the comments were about how he's fat and/or the living embodiment of the Internet Tough Guy stereotype.  Neither of which are exactly actionable statements. 

AFAIK, the bulk of his "fame", such as it is, is being one of those guys who sent nasty tweets at Trump all the time, which got him a lot of likes for, y'know, saying nasty things about Trump.  I guess he wrote some bad sci-fi, too, but it's mostly the nasty tweets.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Apr 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I've read excerpts and his writing is dogshit. If humans having sex with alien children is up your alley, give Patrick's Ark series a shot. It's like an SFWA meeting... IN SPACE!


I find it difficult to imagine any author with such a myopic view of good, bad, and the world in general could ever manage to create an interesting Sci fi world with anything approaching nuance.

But that does sound like an entertaining read.


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> @Leonard Helplessness counted in his lolcow thread.  He'd had a total of 39 posters in that thread prior to the lolsuit, and I'd say at least half the comments were about how he's fat and/or the living embodiment of the Internet Tough Guy stereotype.  Neither of which are exactly actionable statements.
> 
> AFAIK, the bulk of his "fame", such as it is, is being one of those guys who sent nasty tweets at Trump all the time, which got him a lot of likes for, y'know, saying nasty things about Trump.  I guess he wrote some bad sci-fi, too, but it's mostly the nasty tweets.


And thats why @anonimous is in the suit. Because they commented.


----------



## MelloYello (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Who even is this loser? I've never even heard of him. Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


He's been screeching about suing 300 people on Reddit as well.
Naturally, his threats are just as impotent as Fatrick himself, so that never happened.





This fat retard is so utterly pathetic that even Reddit is bullying him.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


There were after yesterday.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> This subpoena was issued by the attorneys for the plaintiff, who, as you might guess, does not have CloudFlare's best interests at heart.  The information requested is most likely stuff they are neither obligated nor would desire to release to a random dude suing unrelated parties, and they aren't likely to just give it up without at least putting up some defense.  It is a "valid court order", but it's one that you are always permitted to question the validity of, and, as a normal course of action, people frequently do.
> 
> Or, in short, they don't have to defy anything.  They just have to ask Tomlinson to justify why he needs the information, and why they should give it to him.  Courts are never a 100% guarantee, but it's pretty likely that will be enough by itself to quash it.


I'm sure CloudFlare are just giddy at the thought of spending $600 an hour on lawyers to get in the middle of an Internet pissing contest. I'm sure they are just foaming at the mouth to spend tens of thousands of dollars because some fat retard is is MATI.


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 8, 2021)

_*THIS MAN IS A SEXUAL DEVIANT*_


----------



## justhereforments (Apr 8, 2021)

Is this the guy whose wife left him after she caught him molesting children?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> @Leonard Helplessness counted in his lolcow thread. He'd had a total of 39 posters in that thread prior to the lolsuit, and I'd say at least half the comments were about how he's fat and/or the living embodiment of the Internet Tough Guy stereotype.


So he's fat.  They always are.  Lmao fatty.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 8, 2021)

I saw Patrick yesterday.  He looked good.  He was grazing in a field.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> I saw Patrick yesterday.  He looked good.  He was grazing in a field.


You know it's defamatory to call someone fat.  There needs to be a hearing on whether he's fat.  He can show up, being fat, and deny being fat.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You know it's defamatory to call someone fat.  There needs to be a hearing on whether he's fat.  He can show up, being fat, and deny being fat.


Then we bring out the scale, and we throw him into a river.  If he sinks, he's fat.  If he floats, he's fat.

It's like a witch trial, but he's actually guilty.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 8, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> Then we bring out the scale, and we throw him into a river.  If he sinks, he's fat.  If he floats, he's fat.
> 
> It's like a witch trial, but he's actually guilty.


Or just stick him with a pin see if he bleeds sugar


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 8, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> Then we bring out the scale, and we throw him into a river.  If he sinks, he's fat.  If he floats, he's fat.
> 
> It's like a witch trial, but he's actually guilty.


Fat does float. So if he lays on his back and floats downstream, maybe he can float to Florida and graze with all the other sea cows. Because, you know, manatees are sometimes called sea cows... and they’re fat.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

It must suck to be as utterly fat as Patrick Sean Tomlinson.  Lmao what a lardass.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 8, 2021)

I saw Patrick Tomlinson at a grocery store in Wisconsin yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly. Also he told me he likes to rape kids and puppies, and that he hates black people, or "niggers" as he called them.


----------



## Retard#7822 (Apr 8, 2021)

So what exact user information is expected to be collected if this thread is subpoenaed?  IP, email, etc etc?  I would assume it would just be user info from this thread, and not others, correct?


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You know it's defamatory to call someone fat.  There needs to be a hearing on whether he's fat.  He can show up, being fat, and deny being fat.


All in favor of Tomlinson being classified as thin, type now!

There has been no typing, Tomlinson is fat.


----------



## Gunt of the Litter (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't understand. Who's identities is he trying to get from Cloudflare? He just links the Farms and ED and stuff. Is he looking for the infamous hacker known as Kiwi Farms?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

Gunt of the Litter said:


> I don't understand. Who's identities is he trying to get from Cloudflare? He just links the Farms and ED and stuff. Is he looking for the infamous hacker known as Kiwi Farms?


I think his cerebral arteries are clogged with lard.  Because he's fat.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 8, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> I saw Patrick Tomlinson at a grocery store in Wisconsin yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
> He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
> I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
> The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
> When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly. Also he told me he likes to rape kids and puppies, and that he hates black people, or "niggers" as he called them.


Ninja'd by half an hour


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 8, 2021)

Patrick, Sub-penising is called RAPE. We do not consent, Patrick, and we do NOT take this threat lightly. You will be hearing back from us. Sincerely, John Doe, Jane Doe.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 8, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> By the way, in the case that CloudFlare does bend its knee and gives out any information it possesses to Mr. Tomlinson, will @Null be somehow informed of it? Also, will Dear Leader himself give away the information that his legal representation seeks?


I believe Null has warned that he will comply with lawful US court orders. There are legal remedies to oppose meritless motions but how much fight do you want some insane person on the internet to afford when he's already being sued by multiple other nutcases? Maybe, maybe not.

In the end, everyone needs to practice personal internet hygiene and not depend on others while they make fun of some fat twat who has a grossly overestimated view of his own influence.


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 8, 2021)

Retard#7822 said:


> So what exact user information is expected to be collected if this thread is subpoenaed?  IP, email, etc etc?  I would assume it would just be user info from this thread, and not others, correct?


So far, I think the only subpoena is to CF for information on the owners/operators of KF, the ONA forums, and one of the versions of ED.  The subpoena asked for a hilariously excessive amount of completely irrelevant information that serves no purpose except to be used for dox, so lord only knows what he'd have in mind when asking for user data on Farmers.


----------



## Spawn (Apr 8, 2021)

I wish to sleep with patricks wife and just to prove im a good sport ill let him watch


----------



## The FedEx Pope (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> So far, I think the only subpoena is to CF for information on the owners/operators of KF, the ONA forums, and one of the versions of ED.  The subpoena asked for a hilariously excessive amount of completely irrelevant information that serves no purpose except to be used for dox, so lord only knows what he'd have in mind when asking for user data on Farmers.



I must warn you petty children here who dare criticize this talented author and political firebrand. He is not messing around and he will be coming for you all.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 8, 2021)

Spawn said:


> I wish to sleep with patricks wife and just to prove im a good sport ill let him watch


I have it on good authority that Patrick's "wife" is actually a 13-year old boy he abducted and keeps locked in his basement, so you might want to delete your post.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You know it's defamatory to call someone fat.  There needs to be a hearing on whether he's fat.  He can show up, being fat, and deny being fat.


Imagine having to explain to a judge how your client isn't fat.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 8, 2021)

I have it on good authority Patrick Sean Tomlinson said black lives don't matter. And he keeps "nigger babies" chained up in his basement. So he can  Reenact the murder of George Floyd while wearing a Minneapolis police uniform.​


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Apr 8, 2021)

FATRICKPOSTING IS BACK ON THE MENU, CHILDREN


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They should quite simply declare it vexatious and if they choose to comply, request attorney fees from whatever white shoe law firm they have for reviewing and complying with 60 utterly frivolous subpoenas, or invite this jackass to narrow the subpoena to something reasonable.  Okay, our lawyers charge $500 an hour.  It'll take them about 100 hours to go through all this bullshit.
> 
> This bozo has essentially advertised himself to the court as an asshurt freak who is harassing innocent third parties over whatever the fuck he's complaining about.  Who even is this loser?  I've never even heard of him.  Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


They are only asking for the contact information for onaforums, ED and KF. The subpeona doesn't ask for a long ass list of 60 people, it asks for the names, contact information and billing information of three CloudFlare customers. Looks to me like the next round of subpeonas will go to ona forums, ED and Null.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> They are only asking for the contact information for onaforums, ED and KF. The subpeona doesn't ask for a long ass list of 60 people, it asks for the names, contact information and billing information of three CloudFlare customers. Looks to me like the next round of subpeonas will go to ona forums, ED and Null.


What even is ona forums?  I usually have at least some idea who a cow is when they pull this kind of shit.  Nobody even heard of this guy before this weird bullshit.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr. Tomlinson, it has come to my attention that you may want my personal data. So, in compliance with the _General Data Protection Regulation (https://eur-lex.europa.eu/eli/reg/2016/679/oj)_, I hereby demand that all the data processing regarding my persona be restricted purely within the Service. Also, in accordance with the aforementioned Act, which my country has also accepted into law, I reserve the right to have all my data forgotten whenever a third party, not bound by a EU court ruling, should request it. Also, you are fat.

Since we're dealing with a self-righteous buffoon, I thought I should respond in kind. Does the above sound bloviating enough, @AnOminous ?


----------



## The FedEx Pope (Apr 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> What even is ona forums?  I usually have at least some idea who a cow is when they pull this kind of shit.  Nobody even heard of this guy before this weird bullshit.



A relic of the past. Mostly users from Wackbag and other fringe forums started migrating to reddit to form the O&A subreddit that got canned thanks in part to the esteemed Patrick Sean Tomlinson.

If @Null says it's too toxic for KF to have its own section considering there's that garbage fire IP2 on KF, that's all you need to know.

Here's an example of one of that subs more infamous shitposters






https://6abc.com/pennsylvania-qadan...killed-while-fleeing-walmart-robbery/4071498/


----------



## Caverlock (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, I'm the author of the Patrick thread.  I'm really not sure what he thinks my crime is.  99% of the stuff I've posted is just archived social media posts, so I don't get the defamation angle, if I'm one of the accused.  I've never texted/called/emailed him, and I live several states away, but I imagine that, in his injured narcissist mind, he thinks he gets to dox me and then make me prove a negative.  Who knows--maybe that's how it will turn out.  Dumber shit has happened.

I was completely burnt out on Patrick after the last post I made on him (the one on Pat's behavior prior to first contact with the O&A community).  I was going to detail the upcoming case in my next post, if it ever even came.  I guess I'll hold off on posting anything very case-related until this is resolved.  Sorry if I caused KF any headaches.  It was never my intention.

In the meantime, pray you don't run afoul of this master of language and violence.



(A, L)






your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio








If that doesn't scare you, perhaps these will:
(A, L)

No furry date, only furry rape.
(A, L)

Priorities: working on a story about BDSM ratpeople ratfucking while your marriage to your pregnant wife falls apart.
(A, L)



I'm sorry for the hassle, @Null .  I never thought even Patrick would have the audacity to claim making unalterable archives of his own words is defamation.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 8, 2021)

KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> FATRICKPOSTING IS BACK ON THE MENU, CHILDREN


I'd never even heard of this guy until just now. Steisand Effect wins again.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 8, 2021)

Personally, I wouldn't want to mess with this Patrick guy.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 8, 2021)

Holy crap he's having a meltdown on Twitter right now.


----------



## AMERICA (Apr 8, 2021)

Patrick Sean Tomlinson is fat and I would not have sex with him. Allegedly.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 8, 2021)

I gotta thank Fatrick, been rewatching all of Porsalin's old stuff again. Hopefully the KB vid is a sign of his T&H retrun.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> If humans having sex with alien children is up your alley


It most certainly is not.

Thank you, though.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 8, 2021)

Burd Turglar said:


> I gotta thank Fatrick, been rewatching all of Porsalin's old stuff again. Hopefully the KB vid is a sign of his T&H retrun.


His next vid is most likely the Joe matarese documentary part 3


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I've read excerpts and his writing is dogshit. If humans having sex with alien children is up your alley, give Patrick's Ark series a shot. It's like an SFWA meeting... IN SPACE!


Pretty sure you can still get that for free on Tumblr and fanfiction sites. Why would anyone want to buy a book ranked 1700 that's that terrible? There are better ways to torture yourself.


AnOminous said:


> I've never even heard of him.  Are there seriously 60 people here who even know who this retard is?


There's about 60 people on three different websites apparently.


----------



## Cats (Apr 8, 2021)

He looks like jigglypuff


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 8, 2021)

monkeys said:


> He looks like jigglypuff


I think you mean Wigglytuff.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey, they say if you chant my name out loud three times it makes you look really stupid.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 8, 2021)

I am here to dissuade the rumor that Patrick RAPED AND KILLED A WOMAN IN 1990. It's not true. Stop saying PATRICK RAPED AND KILLED A WOMAN IN 1990. I say again he did not RAPE AND KILL A WOMAN IN 1990. Stop talking about the RAPE.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 8, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> Holy crap he's having a meltdown on Twitter right now.
> 
> View attachment 2071125


Heavy, heavy stuff.  It's tragic when a nonexistent sci-fi author hits the juice and does a tell-all on Twitter.

In other news, Patrick was reported as being seen in the area of Metcalfe Park in Milwaukee, WI today.

Reports said that he was digging through a dumpster, stood up on his haunches when he noticed photos being taken of him, and then squealed and ran off with some sort of prize from the dumpster.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 8, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> Heavy, heavy stuff.  It's tragic when a nonexistent sci-fi author hits the juice and does a tell-all on Twitter.
> 
> In other news, Patrick was reported as being seen in the area of Metcalfe Park in Milwaukee, WI today.
> 
> Reports said that he was digging through a dumpster, stood up on his haunches when he noticed photos being taken of him, and then squealed and ran off with some sort of prize from the dumpster.


I remember that. He ran right past me and was shrieking something about "A magic box stealing his soul" or something. It was kind of hard to understand him since he was foaming at the mouth.


----------



## King Nigger The 3rd (Apr 8, 2021)

Why must Patrick use the US legal system to attack this tolerant and wholesome community? He just wants to cover up the fact that he broke into a synagogue, stole the hidden foreskins and abducted 5 Jewish children. We know what you did, Pat.


----------



## Clown Baby (Apr 8, 2021)

He should just cut out the middleman and sue twitter for allowing him to embarrass himself so spectacularly on a daily basis.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Apr 8, 2021)

This guy is something else. How did we go so long without knowing about him?? Welcome to the rest of your life, Fatrick. We're going to have so much fun together, you fearsome, angry warmaster. This cow has enough milk to feed all of Africa


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Apr 8, 2021)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! said:


> This guy is something else. How did we go so long without knowing about him?? Welcome to the rest of your life, Fatrick. We're going to have so much fun together, you fearsome, angry warmaster. This cow has enough milk to feed all of Africa


The O&A crowd tried posting him here a few times but in true Pest fashion, did a poor job of it and cocked attitude problems when asked to present him properly. Fat Boy could have saved himself a lot of hassle had he accepted the gift he was handed by having his first few introductions here go over so poorly.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Apr 8, 2021)

I just watched the informative 17 minute video about our new best friend that was linked on the first page. This guy is the real deal. Chances are he actually has a Google docs  spreadsheet called KIWIFARMS cataloging each of our names and the hilarity we're posting. I don't know why but that just warms my fascist little heart. We'll never know exactly why he decided to try and intimidate the farms but Fatrick absolutely belongs here.

Also I heard he fucks his cat.

I do not recommend watching his YT channel, though. He speaks very quickly with little inflection and less depth. It's like listening to a coked up Political Science sophomore sperg about whatever he just watched on MSNBC.


----------



## Jump (Apr 8, 2021)

Turk February said:


> If @Null says it's too toxic for KF to have its own section considering there's that garbage fire IP2 on KF, that's all you need to know.


IIRC people where asking Null to host the O&A community after their homes got shut down.
KF isn't hosting ip2. The thread is mostly normal KF members talking about IP2.


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 9, 2021)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! said:


> I just watched the informative 17 minute video about our new best friend that was linked on the first page. This guy is the real deal. Chances are he actually has a Google docs  spreadsheet called KIWIFARMS cataloging each of our names and the hilarity we're posting. I don't know why but that just warms my fascist little heart. We'll never know exactly why he decided to try and intimidate the farms but Fatrick absolutely belongs here.
> 
> Also I heard he fucks his cat.
> 
> I do not recommend watching his YT channel, though. He speaks very quickly with little inflection and less depth. It's like listening to a coked up Political Science sophomore sperg about whatever he just watched on MSNBC.



Watch the sci-fi science podcast where he's forced to have a real-life conversation. His autism flares up so many times I couldn't make a compilation less than 20 minutes.

Here he drinks half a glass of water like a fish and eyes the guest's down for the rest of the podcast. He's a pigman



			https://youtu.be/mDROwzE88W8?t=1709


----------



## Quixotic Man (Apr 9, 2021)

The truth is an absolute defense to slander and libel.

"Your honor, CumDrinker420 called my client fat. This is an assassination of his good reputation for being a tough mother fucker."
"Mr. Tomilson, please stand up."
"This court finds the plaintiff to be a soft dough boy, case dismissed."


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 9, 2021)

According to @Webby's Boyfriend Patrick Sean Tomlinson may have helped him molest fictional underage cartoon ducks.


----------



## Nihil Jung (Apr 9, 2021)

dankeybong said:


> Good to see the O&A subreddit drama is still going on years after its death.


New Porsalin when??


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 9, 2021)

Spawn said:


> Proof or your a glow in the dark my niggah


This is about as incriminating as it gets. This Fatrick guy is a real sicko.


----------



## OrsonZedd (Apr 9, 2021)

He can suck my dick. I dont know what his political affiliation is and I dont care but hes a straight up piece of shit.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Apr 9, 2021)

Patrick S. Tomlinson @stealthygeek is a stupid piece of shit fat faggot. Allow me to let you guys in on a little onaforums secret. Patrick S. Tomlinson is so much of a self obsessed pathetic narcissist that he has Google alerts set up to notify him whenever any mention of him or any of his usernames gets indexed by Google. So if you want to increase the likelihood of him seeing whatever you post (moot point here since he's definitely scouring this entire thread), be sure to spell out his name perfectly (Patrick S. Tomlinson) and mention his faggot Twitter handle,  @stealthygeek.

Oh, and Fatrick? I know you're reading this. Allow me to let you in on a little something, too:



Spoiler: Click for spoiler



You're fat


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 9, 2021)

PhantasMagorical said:


> Watch the sci-fi science podcast where he's forced to have a real-life conversation. His autism flares up so many times I couldn't make a compilation less than 20 minutes.
> 
> Here he drinks half a glass of water like a fish and eyes the guest's down for the rest of the podcast. He's a pigman
> 
> ...


I do not believe that's autism. I think Mr. Tomlinson is simply a bastard.


----------



## Spawn (Apr 9, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> This is about as incriminating as it gets. This Fatrick guy is a real sicko.
> 
> View attachment 2071983


I stand corrected. Now where is my wood chipper?


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

He wants my name?


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 9, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Priorities: working on a story about BDSM ratpeople ratfucking while your marriage to your pregnant wife falls apart.
> (A, L)


I don't think I've ever heard of someone wanting to fuck a skaven before, but stranger fetishes exist out there, I guess.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 9, 2021)

KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> The O&A crowd tried posting him here a few times but in true Pest fashion, did a poor job of it and cocked attitude problems when asked to present him properly. Fat Boy could have saved himself a lot of hassle had he accepted the gift he was handed by having his first few introductions here go over so poorly.


This is a recurring theme with Pattycakes. He keeps drawing attention to himself with pigheaded narcissistic antics even when all interest has dried up. He suffered like a week of dispassionate mockery for calling Norm Macdonald unfunny and two years later he's managed to turn that into a lifelong blood feud with r/opieandanthony, reaching the point where it could have serious financial and legal repercussions for him in at least two different ways. All of it his own doing.

And now he's attracted front page coverage on Kiwifarms by dragging Null into the lolsuit. A site where the community as a whole pretty much flatout declared he wasn't that interesting, and where his dedicated thread enjoyed very little traffic outside of exiles like me. It would've stayed that way had he not shone a spotlight on his fat fucking face again. This dumb, _dumb_ nigger keeps snatching defeat from the jaws of obscurity.

But this time is different. He has come prepared. He has the receipts. He has the Jew lawyer who absolutely isn't milking him for every defrauded stimulus penny he has. Null, Quasi, John Does one-through-sixty and the other Nazi stalkers better prepare for the legal onslaught that's awaiting them. Patrick'll leave them in a state from which they cannot be Starship Repo'd. Hush now, child.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 9, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> But this time is different. He has come prepared. He has the receipts. He has the Jew lawyer who absolutely isn't milking him for every defrauded stimulus penny he has. Null, Quasi, John Does one-through-sixty and the other Nazi stalkers better prepare for the legal onslaught that's awaiting them. Patrick'll leave them in a state from which they cannot be Starship Repo'd. Hush now, child.


So basically he is the fat, boring, retarded nerd equivalent of the Navy Seals copypasta.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> So basically he is the fat, boring, retarded nerd equivalent of the Navy Seals copypasta.


Only written in a passive-aggressive, condescending motherly style which he thinks appears slick, but just makes him look like a kiddy-touching fag. 

One thing I'll say is that I've never cared that much for him when the sub was still up, but being on Kiwifarms has made me appreciate him more. We throw labels like 'narcissist' and 'delusional' around fairly casually here, but Patrick is the real fucking deal. Other cows might show glimpses of self-doubt and humanity breaking through the facade from time to time, but Patrick seems to have *zero* self-awareness. Hence why he keeps doing absolutely moronic self-harming shit for no reason, like this lawsuit. 

He hasn't attracted that much attention thus far because his behaviour has been mostly limited to internet spats, and on the surface he just looks like your typical Orange Man Bad Twitter loony until you start to peel the layers away.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 9, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> Other cows might show glimpses of self-doubt and humanity breaking through the facade from time to time, but Patrick seems to have *zero* self-awareness.


Hard agree. He never let's his guard down, he thinks he always needs to be right, no matter what, in every case. This tweet is one of my favorites to illustrate the point.



"They aren't weeds, child. It's a clover garden, and I actually have the best lawn in the city". And this is why people fuck with him so much. He will give you a reaction no matter how insignificant the offense is. Vindictive cunt.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Apr 9, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> He should just cut out the middleman and sue twitter for allowing him to embarrass himself so spectacularly on a daily babasis.


Has he sued his Mom yet?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 9, 2021)

Vetti said:


>


BWAAAAH!

I think we've discovered Fatrick's secret. He actually knows he is a doughy, wonky-eyed, sperg. It just so happens that he considers those desirable toughguy traits.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard a rumor that Patrick Tomlinson rapes cute little squirrels to death in Central Park!
So far he havent denied these claims....


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 9, 2021)

I will say one thing in defence of Mr. Tomlinson - science fiction, no matter the quality of the penmanship, has a particularly large number of authors suffering from one mental illness or another. So perhaps his behaviour is not completely under his control. As are his eating habits.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> He wants my name?


Hey wait... I know this guy!


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 9, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He will give you a reaction no matter how insignificant the offense is. Vindictive cunt.


He definitely has some antisocial issues. There's footage of him performing stand-up at some geek convention and pretty much all of his material is him heckling the crowd. The audience wasn't just unamused but visibly uncomfortable at having some faggot needlessly antagonize them. He later blamed Trump for causing him to bomb. Yes, really.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Hey wait... I know this guy!


Thats because you are a haider! stop visiting him and stop sending him peanuts via amazon...


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (Apr 9, 2021)

I remember leaving true and honest reviews about this literal cuckold's sophomoric writing attempts with the OnA guys years ago, and I'm not in the least surprised he's still sperging out. Fatrick is a gift to anyone with a school bully mindset in that he gives the exact desired reactions. He'll always respond like an anime villain.

"hey pat you're fat"
_"*unsheathes dual adamantine kama* hmm hmm hmmm, you question my abilities? *licks blade* i have been mastering my yami ninjutsu for a thousand years, child *grins baring sharpened teeth"_

It's like a return to an innocent time before the internet opened up and became more ironic, when spergs were fun dorky weebs instead of boring woke gendertards.


----------



## CDWLTY (Apr 9, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I can also attest to this. Your Honor, let the record show that Betsy Resto is a gunt-sporting hog.
> View attachment 2067606View attachment 2067613
> View attachment 2067618


Hey patrick, I read your book paragraphs to my girlfriend, pretending they were written by my nephew.  You know what she told me? "Well, it's pretty good writing for a third grader!"

BTW, those tags we're adding mean the picture is horrifying.  Oh, good luck figuring out all these VPN addresses everyone on this site uses.  Maybe if you promise to write shitty custom fanfic the Uruguayan PD will throw you a bone and an IP.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 9, 2021)

In case Patrick wants to allegedly remove information on ONAForums and other places about his alleged PPP fraud. Authorities are cracking down on such things.


			https://www.businessobserverfl.com/article/law-enforcement-gains-ground-in-attacking-ppp-fraud-cases


----------



## CDWLTY (Apr 9, 2021)

Hmmm.....but will they enforce those guidelines for people who toil to bring about social justice and cultural change?  If anything, the gov't is getting a discount by paying him to take on us *CHUDS.*


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 10, 2021)

Reminder: Patrick S. Tomlinson does things that are traditionally masculine.


----------



## naught (Apr 10, 2021)

What a waste , complete cuck.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 10, 2021)

But seriously, this guy wants your financial records?


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 10, 2021)

I come bringing you an urgent update, my friends. Brace yourselves.



Spoiler: Scoop



Patrick Sean Tomlinson is still fat.



Stay tuned for more.


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 10, 2021)

_*HOW HE GOT "SWATTED":*



			https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/zip/d/milwaukee-free-homemade-pepperoni/7128261754.html
		

_




I was then emailed this by someone, nobody took credit for it afaik. The baby dick comment has me thinking its fatso.





This went under the radar for a very long time until he confessed he was visited by the police (still using the term SWATTED), ribs were had by all

https://youtu.be/ErK5CVXt7hQ?t=1331 (22:12)

He says it was in June but then uses his keen autistic skill to recall it was a Thursday night. 05/22/2020 was a Thursday.


----------



## Caverlock (Apr 10, 2021)

He initiated the case on January 26th, and apparently has until April 26th to convince the judge to move the case forward.  His lawyers produced absolutely nothing at the March 17th Zoom hearing (videos below).  Brinton Resto attempted to reschedule for the last possible day, which Judge Ashley refused, and scheduled the next hearing for April 16th, with “Attorney Resto to submit all/any submissions one week before the next scheduled Court hearing.”  If there was any material filed on April 9th, there is no record of it on the court website (https://wcca.wicourts.gov/caseDetail.html?caseNo=2021CV000500&countyNo=40&index=0) as of posting this.



Spoiler: Timeline Screenshots













Spoiler: Court Videos







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Patrick continues to feed trolls through texts and social media to this day by always responding, threatening prison time, violence, and more.  Recent events in this antagonistic relationship were going to be explored in-depth in my next and perhaps final post on him, before I found out Patrick has bafflingly decided to subpoena Kiwifarms, which zero of his trolls have used as a staging ground.  I’m waiting until after the case expires to make that post now, if I ever do.  I’ve been pretty burnt out on this fucking idiot since before he even filed the lolsuit on Jan 26th.  There’s some extremely funny shit in that update, though.

I think the main thing that set him off was that some unknown person threw deli meat onto his walkway late last year, without doing anything else since.  That’s why I spent so much of my last post in his thread presenting his many challenges to people to come to his (wife's) house to engage in fistfights and gunfights, but it's time to sue 60 people over cold cuts.

Anyway, sorry again for indirectly causing headaches to Null (and others?).  Kiwifarms had zero to do with Patrick’s many feuds with the O&A remnants and others.  He’s just desperate to remove any evidence of his awfulness.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 10, 2021)

Isn't this guy fat?  Literally, if you're fat, you have no case.  That's the law.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 10, 2021)

Even in the UK, the shit hole that it is doesn't consider calling someone fat discrimination or even defamatory. Unless your so fat that it's a disability to you, you're fucked. 

And still fat.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 11, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> I think the main thing that set him off was that some unknown person threw deli meat onto his walkway late last year, without doing anything else since.  That’s why I spent so much of my last post in his thread presenting his many challenges to people to come to his (wife's) house to engage in fistfights and gunfights, but it's time to sue 60 people over cold cuts.


If I lived in this guy's neighborhood after reading about this I would probably throw two or three slices of bologna on his driveway once every few weeks. 

But it's a good thing I don't. God knows he doesn't need more weight added on him.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 11, 2021)

Vetti said:


> "They aren't weeds, child. It's a clover garden, and I actually have the best lawn in the city". And this is why people fuck with him so much. He will give you a reaction no matter how insignificant the offense is. Vindictive cunt.


I unironically think it looks better than a sterile-looking regular manicured lawn.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Apr 11, 2021)

I heard from a reliable source that Patrick S. Tomlinson wanted to sue McDonalds for making him fat, but when he went to draft his lawsuit his hand got stuck in the crayon tube and mom had to take him to the zoo to have it removed with the elephant masturbator.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I unironically think it looks better than a sterile-looking regular manicured lawn.


That's not really the point, though, is it. You would just say you liked the lawn that way. I doubt you'd get all petty and defensive about it the way Fatrick does.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 11, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> That's not really the point, though, is it. You would just say you liked the lawn that way. I doubt you'd get all petty and defensive about it the way Fatrick does.


If somebody insulted my lawn I'd drive to their house and shoot bullets into it at 3am.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> If somebody insulted my lawn I'd drive to their house and shoot bullets into it at 3am.


Well, that's definitely one of the better times of day to do it.


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 11, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> If I lived in this guy's neighborhood after reading about this I would probably throw two or three slices of bologna on his driveway once every few weeks.
> 
> But it's a good thing I don't. God knows he doesn't need more weight added on him.


So what you're saying is that someone's been feeding Mr. Tomlinson? Maybe his suspicions towards Mr. Moon are not completely unfounded.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 11, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> He initiated the case on January 26th, and apparently has until April 26th to convince the judge to move the case forward.  His lawyers produced absolutely nothing at the March 17th Zoom hearing (videos below).  Brinton Resto attempted to reschedule for the last possible day, which Judge Ashley refused, and scheduled the next hearing for April 16th, with “Attorney Resto to submit all/any submissions one week before the next scheduled Court hearing.”  If there was any material filed on April 9th, there is no record of it on the court website (https://wcca.wicourts.gov/caseDetail.html?caseNo=2021CV000500&countyNo=40&index=0) as of posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was an awful presentation of our (newer) law school graduates.
The judge is actually trying to HELP the plaintiff's team wade through the morass of starting their service procedures.
...Something that they should have started on day #1. Hire a fucking PI team. Tons of ex alphabets out there.
(but they aint fucking free).

Has the general quality of JDs and attorneys fallen WAY down recently, or am I noticing this because of KF MATI insanity?
( @AnOminous - your input would be welcome)


----------



## PhantasMagorical (Apr 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Has the general quality of JDs and attorneys fallen WAY down recently, or am I noticing this because of KF MATI insanity?



This might seem irrelevant but I blame Jews


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> This was an awful presentation of our (newer) law school graduates.
> The judge is actually trying to HELP the plaintiff's team wade through the morass of starting their service procedures.
> ...Something that they should have started on day #1. Hire a fucking PI team. Tons of ex alphabets out there.
> (but they aint fucking free).
> ...


Lolcows generally don't find good attorney because good attorneys don't want to be associated with their retarded ass cases for a couple grand in billable hours. Maddox's attorney was so fucking bad everyone honestly thought he wrote all the motions himself and had found someone so unethical they'd sign their name to them. It turns out LanDUI is very real and grifting drunk who got arrested for drunk driving mere hours after having a breathalyzer installed in his car.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Has the general quality of JDs and attorneys fallen WAY down recently, or am I noticing this because of KF MATI insanity?
> ( @AnOminous - your input would be welcome)


The market was seriously glutted in around 2008 and after, when on top of that, the market for new J.D.s more or less completely cratered.  That said there have always been some seriously fucking dumb lawyers out there.  Lionel Hutzes galore.


break these cuffs said:


> It turns out LanDUI is very real and grifting drunk who got arrested for drunk driving mere hours after having a breathalyzer installed in his car.


Dogbite is a perfect example.  So is that retard, Raoul J. Severo, who self-confessed pedophile Romeo LaCoste hired to sue Keemstar.  Severo has a literally decades-long history of ethical violations and Bar discipline, starting shortly after he was licensed, and somehow still has a license.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I unironically think it looks better than a sterile-looking regular manicured lawn.


Native lawns such as clover lawns are also better for the ecosystem and require less upkeep.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 11, 2021)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Native lawns such as clover lawns are also better for the ecosystem and require less upkeep.


What ecosystem? The native suburbia ecosystem?
Stop talking out of your ass.
Nothing in a middle-class neighborhood in Milwaukee is natural or native.

"Here we see a wild fire hydrant in it's native home, the suburb street corner..."


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> What ecosystem? The native suburbia ecosystem?
> Stop talking out of your ass.
> Nothing in a middle-class neighborhood in Milwaukee is natural or native.
> 
> "Here we see a wild fire hydrant in it's native home, the suburb street corner..."


Most lawns are based on shitty imported grasses that rely on too much watering, putting it in requires the destruction of native plants, and turf is simply terrible at keeping flooding from occurring like letting actual native grasses grow back out. As suburbia expands the issues involved will only become worse. Letting 'weeds' like clovers grow out of your lawn is at least a step into a decent direction. 

Most of the potential for native plants to come back is still there, but actively maintaining a yard to keep it 'pristine' and level prevents this.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 11, 2021)

So he's _still_ fat?


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 11, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Most lawns are based on shitty imported grasses that rely on too much watering, putting it in requires the destruction of native plants, and turf is simply terrible at keeping flooding from occurring like letting actual native grasses grow back out. As suburbia expands the issues involved will only become worse. Letting 'weeds' like clovers grow out of your lawn is at least a step into a decent direction.
> 
> Most of the potential for native plants to come back is still there, but actively maintaining a yard to keep it 'pristine' and level prevents this.


Shut up nigger 


> White *clover* may become weedy or *invasive* in some regions or habitats and may displace desirable vegetation if not properly managed making it a concern in riparian and moist meadow habitats. This *species* generally occurs as a weed in wildland areas of the Southwestern Region rather than as an *invasive* plant.





			White Clover - Field Guide of Invasive Plants and Weeds in the Southwestern Region


----------



## Gaymead (Apr 12, 2021)

DEAR PATRICK "FATRICK" SEAN TOMLINSON,




WHAT YOU ARE DOING IS GOING AFTER SIXTY-ODD JOHN DOES, ACROSS THREE WEBSITES, BY CALLING UPON THEIR ISPS  TO INVESTIGATE YOUR CLAIMS THAT WHAT THESE SITES HAVE OVER YOU, AND CALLING YOU "FAT" "GAY" "RETARDED" AND MORE, WITHOUT ADDING ANYTHING MORE; BUT, FOUR YOUR INFORMATION, THESE THINGS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN INSULTED FOR ARE THINGS THAT _YOU_ HAVE POSTED, AND WITHIN A REALM OF PUBLIC DISCOURSE AS WELL. BY FILING A LOLSUIT AGAINST THIS SITE, ET AL, YOU HAVE ALSO SUBJECTED YOURSELF TO LEGAL SCRUTINY, OVER THE THINGS THAT ARE IN THE THREAD ABOUT YOU, AND YOU MUST ALSO DEFEND NOT ONLY YOUR CASE AGAINST THE SIXTY J.D.'S BUT ALSO PROVE YOUR MERIT OF CHARACTER (THAT IS, IF YOU HAVE ANY) BEFORE A COURT. NOW TELL ME, IS YOUR EGO WILLING TO BE SUBJECTED TO SUCH SCRUTINY IN AN INESCAPABLE SITUATION JUST SO YOU SATIATE YOUR VENDETTA AGAINST THIS SITE, ITS USERS, AND MORE? I LEAVE THE ANSWER TO YOU, "FATRICK".

SINCERE APOLOGIES,
ΓΑΝΥΜΉΔΗΣ​


----------



## Heavybean (Apr 12, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> I wonder how CloudFlare will deal with the "small" problem that almost every service carrier in my country has a changing IP, and you actually have to pay extra if you want a permanent one. Right now, according to my Internet, I'm more than 500 kilometres from my current address.


Huh what country


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 12, 2021)

Heavybean said:


> Huh what country


Arstotzka, the most glorious country in the world, of course.


----------



## Heavybean (Apr 12, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> Arstotzka, the most glorious country in the world, of course.


You don't need to be a dick


----------



## 7he47r0n (Apr 12, 2021)

Heavybean said:


> You don't need to be a dick


One of the rules on this forum, or rather a piece of good advice, is to keep personal information to yourself. There are actual, mentally ill, people frequenting this place, and you DON'T want them to know anything about you.


----------



## Heavybean (Apr 12, 2021)

7he47r0n said:


> One of the rules on this forum, or rather a piece of good advice, is to keep personal information to yourself. There are actual, mentally ill, people frequenting this place, and you DON'T want them to know anything about you.


A country is one of the least specific pieces of personal info there is it's like


----------



## Cool Dog (Apr 12, 2021)

Pholidota said:


> Hand over your Cloudflare account number and nobody gets hurt, child.
> View attachment 2067415


Is that a .22 model?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 12, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Is that a .22 model?


It looks like just a 16" P90 to me, but I am no expert. A quick joogle image search of .22 conversions shows up some telltale differences between them and the real thing. Whoever owns that just needs to Form 1 to an SBR it because what the fuck is the point of owning a PDW memegun if you have a 16" barrel on the fucking thing?


----------



## Caverlock (Apr 12, 2021)

Apparently, his lawyers turned their homework in at the last minute, so the page wasn't updated until today.





https://wcca.wicourts.gov/caseDetail.html?caseNo=2021CV000500&countyNo=40&index=0 (captcha prevents archiving)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 13, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Porsalin did a pretty entertaining documentary on Fatrick in early 2019, he has hardcore TDS and he's a massive star wars fan who spends all of his money on that shit. Here's the archive.
> View attachment 2067399
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine being an adult and also being a simp for a series of movies made for children.


----------



## GHTD (Apr 13, 2021)

Let it be known to the court that Patrick Sean Tomlinson raped me as a child and has continued to pay money for my silence to this day.


----------



## pearlslam (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't know whether to laugh about it or cry at his sad existence for wanting to sue 60 of us.  Reporting for the sue-happy pissant.


----------



## Doinker Marmalade (Apr 13, 2021)

pearlslam said:


> I don't know whether to laugh about it or cry at his sad existence for wanting to sue 60 of us.  Reporting for the sue-happy pissant.


Hey, look at it this way, if we were a gay ops trolling website, there's nothing we could do to annoy him that would be more annoying, laborious and inconvenient than filing a lawsuit. 
He's paying for it, too, he's trolling himself and we didn't have to move a finger.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Apr 13, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Hard agree. He never let's his guard down, he thinks he always needs to be right, no matter what, in every case. This tweet is one of my favorites to illustrate the point.
> View attachment 2072848
> "They aren't weeds, child. It's a clover garden, and I actually have the best lawn in the city". And this is why people fuck with him so much. He will give you a reaction no matter how insignificant the offense is. Vindictive cunt.


Sue that bunny. Take everything he owns!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 13, 2021)

pearlslam said:


> I don't know whether to laugh about it or cry at his sad existence for wanting to sue 60 of us.  Reporting for the sue-happy pissant.


I'm just sort of astounded 60 people even know this fat retard even exists.  I'd never heard of him, his shitty thread, or his dumbfuck mongoloid existence.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 14, 2021)

I like the whole discussion about the viability of native plants in gardens, as if Patrick ever made a conscious decision about it and didn't just let weeds overtake his yard because he's a lazy lardass. 



Heavybean said:


> A country is one of the least specific pieces of personal info there is it's like


Maybe he lives in a country like San Marino which has a population of like five hundred people and three goats. Ever consider that?


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 14, 2021)

Heavybean said:


> A country is one of the least specific pieces of personal info there is it's like


Ask me how I know you're a teenager from twitter.


----------



## Heavybean (Apr 14, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> I like the whole discussion about the viability of native plants in gardens, as if Patrick ever made a conscious decision about it and didn't just let weeds overtake his yard because he's a lazy lardass.
> 
> 
> Maybe he lives in a country like San Marino which has a population of like five hundred people and three goats. Ever consider that?


If San Marino has only 500 people in it he's extremely unlikely to live there


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 14, 2021)

Heavybean said:


> If San Marino has only 500 people in it he's extremely unlikely to live there


I know you're a newfriend so I'll forgive your ignorance, but Null has confirmed on multiple occasions that 66% of Kiwi IPs are based in microstate taxhavens. Lolcow watching is quite literally a patrician activity.


----------



## Fictional Character (Apr 14, 2021)

Heavybean said:


> A country is one of the least specific pieces of personal info there is it's like



As a proud citizen of Liechtenstein, I agree.


----------



## lolwatagain (Apr 14, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Apparently, his lawyers turned their homework in at the last minute, so the page wasn't updated until today.
> 
> View attachment 2081775
> View attachment 2081774
> ...


>Motion for Leave to File an Amended Complaint
Is he filing suit against hundreds of John Does now?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 14, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> Is he filing suit against hundreds of John Does now?


I've been hoping for him to do this since the thread went up. Just think about his reading his threads seething, cataloging each and every farmer so he can make sure to extract his pound of flesh from each of us. Every couple of weeks he calls up his lawyers and screeches at them to add more defendants. It would be hilarious and elevate this lolsuit beyond just a retard getting milked by his unscrupulous lawyers.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm only behind six proxies, and I don't give a FUCK.


----------



## pearlslam (Apr 14, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> >Motion for Leave to File an Amended Complaint
> Is he filing suit against hundreds of John Does now?


Assuming the fact that I can't get my hands on the actual complaint, who knows.


----------



## lolwatagain (Apr 14, 2021)

pearlslam said:


> Assuming the fact that I can't get my hands on the actual complaint, who knows.


It doesn't look like there's any way to get a copy of the docket without going to the courthouse records office.


----------



## pearlslam (Apr 14, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> It doesn't look like there's any way to get a copy of the docket without going to the courthouse records office.


Yeah, that should be illegal federally, but that is just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 14, 2021)

I wish I could be the stenographer in the court if this ends up in one where defendants have to read over their postings about just how fat and cringy this guy is.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 15, 2021)

So, this looks to be a state-level lawsuit. What's funny about that is that it's fairly unlikely that all 60 people are in the same state. He might have to pay more to move it to federal court, and for his suit to not get dismissed. Another funny thing is that none of the websites that he is suing (as far as I know) are in CA. Unless he moves it to federal court, he's fucked.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> So, this looks to be a state-level lawsuit. What's funny about that is that it's fairly unlikely that all 60 people are in the same state. He might have to pay more to move it to federal court, and for his suit to not get dismissed. Another funny thing is that none of the websites that he is suing (as far as I know) are in CA. Unless he moves it to federal court, he's fucked.


I think he's just trying to use the power of discovery to try and dox some of his detractors before anything gets challenged.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 15, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> I think he's just trying to use the power of discovery to try and dox some of his detractors before anything gets challenged.


We'll get to hear what Judge Ashley thinks about the status of his retard's gambit tomorrow!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> So, this looks to be a state-level lawsuit. What's funny about that is that it's fairly unlikely that all 60 people are in the same state. He might have to pay more to move it to federal court, and for his suit to not get dismissed. Another funny thing is that none of the websites that he is suing (as far as I know) are in CA. Unless he moves it to federal court, he's fucked.


Good luck with that happening. He doesn't have a lot of his PPP loan left and his wife is $7000usd in the hole and filing for bankruptcy. This wont go further unless unless the two lawyers do it pro bono, good luck with that.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Apr 15, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Good luck with that happening. He doesn't have a lot of his PPP loan left and his wife is $7000usd in the hole and filing for bankruptcy. This wont go further unless unless the two lawyers do it pro bono, good luck with that.


But what about his highly successful career as an author, surely he has money from that?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 15, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Good luck with that happening. He doesn't have a lot of his PPP loan left and his wife is $7000usd in the hole and filing for bankruptcy. This wont go further unless unless the two lawyers do it pro bono, good luck with that.


How the fuck does someone get $7k in debt and have to file for bankruptcy? Does she not work? Those are rookie numbers.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 15, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> How the fuck does someone get $7k in debt and have to file for bankruptcy? Does she not work? Those are rookie numbers.


She needs to take a course with Professor DSP.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> How the fuck does someone get $7k in debt and have to file for bankruptcy? Does she not work? Those are rookie numbers.


Lmao how do you even think of declaring bankruptcy like this?  Run it up to at least a million, you unambitious bitch.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 16, 2021)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> But what about his highly successful career as an author, surely he has money from that?


They apparently have nothing. Both filed for PPP loans and using them for anything but what you're supposed to use them for.


----------



## Ecliptic (Apr 16, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Good luck with that happening. He doesn't have a lot of his PPP loan left and his wife is $7000usd in the hole and filing for bankruptcy. This wont go further unless unless the two lawyers do it pro bono, good luck with that.


The Chapter 7 is from 2006, few years before she met our portly heart-throb and banged him in baseball stadium parking lot. Seems to be a case of _bitches-be-shoppin'_:



(No, stalker, I did not fuck up the images three times in a row.)


----------



## r00 (Apr 16, 2021)

Apparenly the hearing starts at 12pm EST









						Milwaukee County Branch 33
					





					iframe.dacast.com


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 16, 2021)

According to the hearing, only onaforums asked Cloudflare to not give up their data.

Additional 90 days have been granted as long as they are used with "due diligence". The deadline is August 26th, 9am
The lawyer was informed by the judge that he still has time to dismiss his own suit saying "it's still in your ballpark so to speak"
The lawyer asked the court for permission to do discovery based on IP adresses
Paraphrase:"You did not use the correct state caselaw in the motion" The motion will be adressed on june 2nd 8:30. Judge changed his mind and granted the motion. Judge forbid the IP adresses to be shared beyond the lawfirm i.e. no leaking.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 16, 2021)

Above post got it all. Flawless vicotry by Patrick. He's coming for y'alls' angus.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 16, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Above post got it all. Flawless vicotry by Patrick. He's coming for y'alls' angus.


All jokes aside, he somehow convinced a judge that caselaw that had no authority in this court (and that the judge stated to have known has no authority) should be applied here. GG, man, GG.

How it went down to those who didn't watch:
"I know you don't grant this in 99% cases, but I want gibs"
"This caselaw is from an entirely different state"
"Gibs, please"
"I'll think about it later"
"Please, gibs"
"Okay, I give gibs"


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 16, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> All jokes aside, he somehow convinced a judge that caselaw that had no authority in this court (and that the judge stated to have known has no authority) should be applied here. GG, man, GG.
> 
> How it went down to those who didn't watch:
> "I know you don't grant this in 99% cases, but I want gibs"
> ...


I was extremely surprised at that. Seriously, what the fuck? He had reservations and then just went, "Ah fuck it".


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 16, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> I was extremely surprised at that. Seriously, what the fuck? He had reservations and then just went, "Ah fuck it".


Pretty much, yeah. Tbf I am not entirely sure that the judge knew what he granted, given that he called IPs ISPs.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 16, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Tbf I am not entirely sure that the judge knew what he granted, given that he called IPs ISPs.


Now his lawyers get to bilk him out of another few thousand dollars.


----------



## bickdickcheney (Apr 16, 2021)

https://streamable.com/4habp9

onaforums.net gets a mention


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 16, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Now his lawyers get to bilk him out of another few thousand dollars.


This is how you win.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow. That's actually insane that he managed to get the IP of... my Elbonian VPN service. Congratulations.


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 16, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Wow. That's actually insane that he managed to get the IP of... my Elbonian VPN service. Congratulations.


I'm pretty sure the request was actually just for the IPs of the people running the three sites, not even the users on said sites.  In the case of Null, I'm not even really sure why he'd need the information, since he can easily serve KF with a subpoena for user info without asking CloudFlare for Null's IP.  The service address is on the website.  He most likely wouldn't get it either way, but it'd save him a few grand to do it that way.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 16, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> He most likely wouldn't get it either way, but it'd save him a few grand to do it that way.


Why would his lawyers want to do this?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 16, 2021)

I can't imagine said:


> I'm not even really sure why he'd need the information,


To threaten to dox him or something to that effect, I imagine. Then again, if he does it, the court will beat his ass, given that the court specifically said not to do this.


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 16, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> To threaten to dox him or something to that effect, I imagine. Then again, if he does it, the court will beat his ass, given that the court specifically said not to do this.


Good point.  It could also be him trying to just randomly flex that he could get one over on his enemies, even if he doesn't intend to use it.


----------



## Caverlock (Apr 16, 2021)

Full recording of today's hearing for anyone interested:

720p:


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nX9mm8jESc
		




			https://files.catbox.moe/p99y6q.mp4
		


LQ Archive:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 16, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Full recording of today's hearing for anyone interested:
> 
> 720p:
> 
> ...


Good job on the archive!


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 16, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Full recording of today's hearing for anyone interested:
> 
> 720p:
> 
> ...


@Null if you want to see how the Fatrick hearing went. Too Long, Didn't Watch: judge grants an extra 90 days, and grants motion to service ISPs to obtain IP addresses.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 16, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> How the fuck does someone get $7k in debt and have to file for bankruptcy? Does she not work? Those are rookie numbers.


One observant brotherman pointed out that filing for chapter 7 to get out from under student debt was a smart idea... prior to 2005, when the BAPCPA specifically forbade those kinds of shenanigans. It's possible Niki's parents or one of her peers suggested she do it, not knowing the laws had been changed the year before. 



I can't imagine said:


> I'm pretty sure the request was actually just for the IPs of the people running the three sites, not even the users on said sites.


If I understand it correctly, Resto got a few IPs connected to people shitting up Pat's father-in-law's funeral home memorial page. Brinton requested the last-minute court order so he could use it to extract personal information from the ISPs to put names to those specific IPs. 

It seems to be completely unrelated to the subpoenas to Cloudflare and Quasi. The entire reason they're being subpoenaed in the first place is because Resto has nothing to work with, so he tried to strongarm them into giving up user data. As far as I'm aware, both parties are still telling him to take a hike.


----------



## lolwatagain (Apr 17, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> If I understand it correctly, Resto got a few IPs connected to people shitting up Pat's father-in-law's funeral home memorial page.


Now I'm really curious about the complaint if he's listing this as a cause of action.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 19, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> I was extremely surprised at that. Seriously, what the fuck? He had reservations and then just went, "Ah fuck it".


Welcome to court.


----------



## Dont Mind Me (Apr 20, 2021)

I heard from a reliable source that *esteemed internet tough guy *and *published author* *Patrick Sean Tomlinson* once sucked a dozen black cocks to pay for a cab. Then, having received that money, decided to walk instead.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 20, 2021)

Out of curiosity, has Patty requested any other IPs beyond the original 60 posters on his thread?

I'm waiting for the day that Patty finds me in my villa in Mexico.  I would offer him my pork tacos, but I heard that pigs shouldn't eat other pigs.

@Dont Mind Me - interesting as well as stunning and brave!  Perhaps he also wanted to work off the calories from those black loads, given his health and wellness kick.



Useful_Mistake said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Tbf I am not entirely sure that the judge knew what he granted, given that he called IPs ISPs.



He seems to be older, and the citizens of Wisconsin don't appear to be tech savvy as a whole.  He did seem confused by the request in general, and may have given the go-ahead so the D Team gets out of his hair, given how much time has elapsed since their first filings.



AnOminous said:


> You know it's defamatory to call someone fat.  There needs to be a hearing on whether he's fat.  He can show up, being fat, and deny being fat.



I was completely serious, though.  Should this go to trial, and should I show up, I will demand that Patrick be tested for obesity using a variety of tests by a court-appointed healthcare professional in order to ascertain the validity of the "fat" claims on this website.



Orange Rhymer said:


> This was an awful presentation of our (newer) law school graduates.
> The judge is actually trying to HELP the plaintiff's team wade through the morass of starting their service procedures.
> ...Something that they should have started on day #1. Hire a fucking PI team. Tons of ex alphabets out there.
> (but they aint fucking free).
> ...


You didn't ask for it, but here's my two cents.

Patrick managed to scrounge up enough money to hire the D team that he currently has.  There are tons of shit attorneys and shit law firms - someone I know has worked for a law firm for the past twenty or so years that has had numerous complaints and public reprimands from lawyer regulation offices, and yet, despite the serious nature of these complaints and reprimands, they're still around.  The person who runs this law firm is desperately trying to find a younger partner who will take over - one potential partner actually contributed to this person's legal woes by incorrectly filing and completing legal forms with wildly inaccurate information.  The younger partner then fled the law firm before this was made known to the law firm's owner and the wider public.  The younger partner is now at a larger law firm in a more populated area.

When the money runs out, so will Patrick's law team.  This will not take long.  They care so little or know so little about legal proceedings that they've managed to make the judge pity them and want them out of his hair as soon as possible.  Throughout the recent hearing, he expressed incredulity at this case and the particulars.  During the hearing, he was trying to give them an out with some dignity: they'd prefer the money to flow for as long as it can.  If Patrick and the D team continue to lengthen and complicate this case by adding more anonymous defendants who say mean (but accurate) things on the internet, the judge may decide it just isn't worth it to keep patronizing the D team, and will either again urge them to drop it (more strongly this time) or will do so himself.  My bet is that this will fizzle out by June.  The judge looks tired and while he's bemused for now, I can't see how tying up the courts with a frivolous lawsuit against anonymous individuals and blathering about IPs and ISPs will endear Patrick to him.  The attorneys keep bollocksing it up and adding to it, and that's just going to pile on the irritation for the judge.  By the time they start reading posts containing Patrick's death threats to various people, I'll be surprised if the judge will tolerate this shit for much longer.

As to how I know that the money will run out - Patrick can't even afford a PR rep, and the legal team he's hired.  We're not talking a decent PR rep, just any PR rep.  His mother, his housekeeper, anyone - not a single person wants to affiliate his or herself with this dumpster fire.  I can also imagine his wife walking out on him should his finances be completely sucked dry by this shit.  He claims to be a sci-fi writer and comedian, and has made himself a public figure as well as a figure of ridicule.  Despite all this publicity, I have yet to see a single person, aside from himself and this cracked legal team, defend Patrick or present him in a flattering light.  

For Christ's sake, even Norm Macdonald recorded himself taking the piss out of Patrick.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 20, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> Welcome to court.


Basically all the lolsuits I've followed have shown that judges don't take their jobs as seriously as everyone thinks they do. The legal system is AIDs through and through. You need to be extremely wealthy or extremely retarded to engage in it willingly.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Basically all the lolsuits I've followed have shown that judges don't take their jobs as seriously as everyone thinks they do. The legal system is AIDs through and through. You need to be extremely wealthy or extremely retarded to engage in it willingly.


As Darles Chickens said


> Jarndyce and Jarndyce drones on. This scarecrow of a suit has, over the course of time, become so complicated, that no man alive knows what it means. The parties to it understand it least; but it has been observed that no two Chancery lawyers can talk about it for five minutes without coming to a total disagreement as to all the premises. Innumerable children have been born into the cause; innumerable young people have married into it; innumerable old people have died out of it. Scores of persons have deliriously found themselves made parties in Jarndyce and Jarndyce without knowing how or why; whole families have inherited legendary hatreds with the suit. The little plaintiff or defendant, who was promised a new rocking-horse when Jarndyce and Jarndyce should be settled, has grown up, possessed himself of a real horse, and trotted away into the other world. Fair wards of court have faded into mothers and grandmothers; a long procession of Chancellors has come in and gone out.


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2021)

Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).




Which, if true, means:
1. This person sued 60 anonymous people,
2. He petitioned the court to give him subpoenas for O&A Forum, ED, and the Kiwi Farms to identify _the owners of those sites_,
3, The Judge granted it,
4. Cloudflare emailed me to notify that I had 10 days to file a motion to quash,
5. When asked to extend, they gave 10 more days,
6. They might have just given it over anyways even though we filed on time.

 Every day I'm a citizen of the United States of America I feel more disadvantaged than the day before.

Edit: I've been informed that it took Cloudflare 38 days to respond to the subpoena. They then gave me 10 days to reply, bumping it up to the 22nd. They delivered information on the 21st. Incompetence.


----------



## Haint (Apr 22, 2021)

Same shit, different day


----------



## Sissy (Apr 22, 2021)

I support revoking  nulls Citizenship to save him


----------



## Throwing Romans (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm really curious as to why they would subpeona cloudflare to find out who owns Kiwifarms - it's not like Null's identity is a secret, and his service address is posted on the site. Is this just attorneys upping their billables?

edit: also Patrick if you're reading this you're fat.


----------



## EyelessMC (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> Every day I'm a citizen of the United States of America I feel more disadvantaged than the day before.


The Judge is retarded but this matter seems to be an issue with Cloudflare more than the US itself, doesn't it? I mean they don't purge records like you had reasonably suspected, they might have handed over the info anyway, and we already know they have hearty biases in certain areas.
Did I miss something or is it really less about the court and more Cloudflare being jackasses?


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2021)

Throwing Romans said:


> I'm really curious as to why they would subpeona cloudflare to find out who owns Kiwifarms - it's not like Null's identity is a secret, and his service address is posted on the site. Is this just attorneys upping their billables?
> 
> edit: also Patrick if you're reading this you're fat.


I think he's just trying to get information on me to fuck with me


----------



## CatParty (Apr 22, 2021)

His thread is like ten pages long lol


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Apr 22, 2021)

Some random, fat, loser who not even we care about will be the end of us all.



Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).


That's the troubling part.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 22, 2021)

CatParty said:


> His thread is like ten pages long lol


and yet each post is a ball-point tidy pin in his fat pincushion ass.


----------



## pensiveniglet (Apr 22, 2021)

Can't even be bothered to use spellcheck. The worst case scenario is he gets some of nulls info, the real server ips and any ips that connected to the site over like 4 years lol.
Considering 99% of people here are on burner emails and vpns even that wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Apr 22, 2021)

Throwing Romans said:


> I'm really curious as to why they would subpeona cloudflare to find out who owns Kiwifarms - it's not like Null's identity is a secret, and his service address is posted on the site. Is this just attorneys upping their billables?
> 
> edit: also Patrick if you're reading this you're fat.


It’s one thing to know, having primary source documentation of the information is another. Having clear legal records with names, dates, etc. will give that much more credence to whatever sort of case they’re trying to build here.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 22, 2021)

pensiveniglet said:


> View attachment 2109166
> Can't even be bothered to use spellcheck.


Spellcheck doesn't help when you write in a wrong, but correctly spelled, word.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm just glad I bought my kiwi koins before this whole thing goes tits up.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 22, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> I swear under penalty of perjury punishable by death that Patrick S. Tomlinson kidnaps and rapes black babies, then after they die from cum poisoning he throws their dead corpses into a meat grinder and makes pepperonis out of the ground black baby meat. His wife Niki Robinson inserts them into her vagina for added flavor and also her own personal sexual pleasure.


Racist cannibalism is shocking. This forum is ridin' with Biden and does not approve of this.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 22, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Spellcheck doesn't help when you write in a wrong, but correctly spelled, word.


desktop virgins vs. the phoneposting chads


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 22, 2021)

CatParty said:


> His thread is like ten pages long lol


About half the pages are because of his lolsuit. I followed since it was like on page 2 but had no hot takes at the time so it seems Fatrick and his lolyers aren't on a fishing expedition for one of many IPs I've used.

He's still welcome to BTW lol


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 22, 2021)

Can I just point out that this thread has managed to generate almost twice as many posts than Patrick's original thread in a far shorter span of time?


----------



## Dark Edea (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> I think he's just trying to get information on me to fuck with me


Ultimately what does it mean for you and your livelihood? Can he get you arrested or something goofy like that? Is our information at risk?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Apr 22, 2021)

It really speaks to how boring Fatrick is when he sues the farms and his thread is still only 10 pages long. Compare that to Melinda, she's suing the farms and has thousands of pages while being nothing more than an incestous fake Jew.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 22, 2021)

Dark Edea said:


> Ultimately what does it mean for you and your livelihood? Can he get you arrested or something goofy like that? Is our information at risk?


it means I'm too scared to buy kiwi coin now because I'm afraid Patrick will get my real address and come obliterate my fridge and pantry


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 22, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> The Judge is retarded but this matter seems to be an issue with Cloudflare more than the US itself, doesn't it? I mean they don't purge records like you had reasonably suspected, they might have handed over the info anyway, and we already know they have hearty biases in certain areas.
> Did I miss something or is it really less about the court and more Cloudflare being jackasses?


More broadly, why would any corporations waste money fighting frivolous court filings when it costs nothing to just shovel the shit out the door and wash their hands of the mess? Sure, there can be long term consequences to this, such as customers losing trust in the security of your brand. But that is long term thinking and modern American corporations can't see past the next quarterly earnings statement


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh no fat faggot, pls don't come after me for sharing your publicly available free sample of your antisemitic audiobook cringefest.

LOOK, LISTEN, IM SORRY_ I HATE THE XUS TOO!_


----------



## Fslur (Apr 22, 2021)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Some random, fat, loser who not even we care about will be the end of us all.
> 
> 
> That's the troubling part.


I watched the two court hearings it’s a total joke. The judge is confused af as to why they don’t have any names yet. 

The lawyers had to ask for more time to get names. Imo this is the legal team desperately stabbing at any source they can to try to shake free some names. I hope they get nothing and in 90 days the judge laughs at them for wasting everyone’s time.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 22, 2021)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> an incestous fake Jew.


Correction:
An incestuous fake hillbilly Jew.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Apr 22, 2021)

niggers tongue my anus


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 22, 2021)

We can all help be part of the solution to this. Do your part by protecting your online anonymity. If everyone follows the rules dumb fatties can spend all the lawyer money they want and get nowhere. 

Use a VPN with killswitch. 

Don't reuse usernames. 

Don't use an email address that can be traced.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (Apr 22, 2021)

The real question is how was he the first guy to subpoena cloudflare and get what he wanted? What makes this retard so special?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2021)

Small-arms Supremacy said:


> The real question is how was he the first guy to subpoena cloudflare and get what he wanted? What makes this retard so special?


Lawyers generally serve Null if they intend to sue him or the Farms instead of milking their retarded clients out of billable hours as part of their hustle to get already available information.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Apr 22, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> Did I miss something or is it really less about the court and more Cloudflare being jackasses?


Both. The judge had no idea what he was asked of, and Cloudflare sucks at purging records.


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 22, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> We can all help be part of the solution to this. Do your part by protecting your online anonymity. If everyone follows the rules dumb fatties can spend all the lawyer money they want and get nowhere.
> 
> Use a VPN with killswitch.
> 
> ...


Patrick doesn't even know I'm behind 9 proxies and all my emails contain slurs.


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).
> 
> View attachment 2109105View attachment 2109106
> 
> ...


With every passing day the third world becomes more free than the USA, not because they have laws for it or because they are noble but simply because their governments don't give a fuck about what the individual does as long as they get their ivory towers as opposed to the USA choice of actively oppressing its citizens for no other reason than megalomaniac control


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 22, 2021)

rest in piece to those 60 fine users, the execution will be astounding


----------



## pearlslam (Apr 22, 2021)

If #6 is true @Null, would that actually be grounds for YOU to sue Cloudflare for handing that information out without a care for your personal privacy?

Because if this fat fuck actually DID pick out his 60 targets already, then odds are good that a motion to remand to Federal court should be on the table anyway.   Odds are good that all 60 of the targets live outside of WI anyway, and if the thread consensus is true, he did file this motion just to dox (or attempt to dox) us.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Apr 22, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> We can all help be part of the solution to this. Do your part by protecting your online anonymity.
> 
> Don't reuse usernames.


I truly want to read a record of a judge and/or attorney saying my name in a court of law.


Also Patrick S. Tomlinson told me he forced two small girls in a room with a cup.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 22, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Can I just point out that this thread has managed to generate almost twice as many posts than Patrick's original thread in a far shorter span of time?


Very common here, like the dumb thots who try and DMCA Null over some random picture, a Jewish lawyer complaining about copyrighted pictures of his children, or my favorite, a pretend soccer club owner and camwhore wrangler mad at his information being posted here.


pearlslam said:


> If #6 is true @Null, would that actually be grounds for YOU to sue Cloudflare for handing that information out without a care for your personal privacy?
> 
> Because if this fat fuck actually DID pick out his 60 targets already, then odds are good that a motion to remand to Federal court should be on the table anyway.   Odds are good that all 60 of the targets live outside of WI anyway, and if the thread consensus is true, he did file this motion just to dox (or attempt to dox) us.


Yes, let me turn my sole Kiwi silver into 30 shekels of Kiwi for the sake of Null!

It's probably not a good idea IMO.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 22, 2021)

By spending all day sperging in A&H or posting weebshit, I'm apparently ruining the life of some fat loser pedophile I've never heard of. 

I love having this power.


----------



## fidgetspinnerdildo (Apr 22, 2021)

nooooo he booly nooly


----------



## lolwatagain (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).


Does their Counsel also brag about sharing the records and details with Fatrick, because that would piss off the judge if he did based on that last hearing.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Apr 22, 2021)

Ahhrrrgggg... Legal talk makes me head hurt. Can someone just @ me when the Glowies come to V& everybody or whatever the fuck they are going to do.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 22, 2021)

Wait, am I being sued?


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> I think he's just trying to get information on me to fuck with me


By doing what? Writing horrible science fiction and telling everyone within earshot how not fucking fat he is, and how much of a giga chad he is?


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 22, 2021)

Now I'm retarded so take this with a grain of salt but I wanna echo what others are saying about how this seems more like it's the fault of CloudFlare just bending over backwards in fear of a fat nigger, rather than the courts successfully busting open a private entity for all (well, 60) of its users data.


----------



## TheBest (Apr 22, 2021)

Good luck, i'm behind 19 proxies.


----------



## DJ_Nigger_Muzik (Apr 22, 2021)

look hes fat


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> Now I'm retarded so take this with a grain of salt but I wanna echo what others are saying about how this seems more like it's the fault of CloudFlare just bending over backwards in fear of a fat nigger, rather than the courts successfully busting open a private entity for all (well, 60) of its users data.





TheShedCollector said:


> I'm sure CloudFlare are just giddy at the thought of spending $600 an hour on lawyers to get in the middle of an Internet pissing contest. I'm sure they are just foaming at the mouth to spend tens of thousands of dollars because some fat retard is is MATI.


I called it.

Never rely on other people to protect your anonymity. Be proactive and protect it yourself. Save Null the expense of hiring lawyers by ensuring the data he has on you is useless to anyone he is forced to disclose it to.

Fatrick the child molesting nigger has to rape children because when full grown women look at him they are repulsed. He has no other choice but to seduce and rape little boys who aren't strong enough to fight back.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 22, 2021)

Dear Fatrick S Tomlinslob, good luck suing me for the 2009 cellphone I use to post to this site and the soggy cardboard box I live out of. I will continue to laugh at your online activities until it stops being funny which at this rate doesn't look like they ever will.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Apr 22, 2021)

Glad the silver sale gave you some extra spending cash to fight off some of these lolsuits.

The frequency of dumbasses suing the farms seems to be increasing at an alarming rate.


----------



## Stasi (Apr 22, 2021)

So if I'm reading all this correctly, this whole mess is a perfect storm of idiocy between boomer judges making decisions where they have zero understanding of whats going on, fatrick being a butthurt bitch, shyster lawyers doing what they do and cloudflare being pussies. Fuck this gay world.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 22, 2021)

How do you sue anons, maybe I'm just stupid but what can he get asides from IP addresses?


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 22, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> How do you sue anons? Maybe I'm just stupid but what can he get asides from IP addresses?


any personal info put on the site, as well as e-mails, presumably, and if those e-mails can be traced, can then be used to identify the person*

*i think


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> How do you sue anons, maybe I'm just stupid but what can he get asides from IP addresses?


The judge has allowed them, on a whim after originally saying he needed time to consider, to subpoena ISPs for user information regarding any IPs they find. Though a wrench was thrown in Fatrick's hot hot doXXXing plan because the judge said the information can't be disseminated. None of the supporting cases they cited in their motion came from Wisconsin and the judge just said "ah fuck it".


----------



## DJ_Nigger_Muzik (Apr 22, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> How do you sue anons, maybe I'm just stupid but what can he get asides from IP addresses?


Subpeona the provider of those IPs and try and get an identity from them. If they belong to tor or a VPN it wont return any info.


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> any personal info put on the site, as well as e-mails, presumably, and if those e-mails can be traced, can then be used to identify the person*
> 
> *i think


I still can't get over how people would use their regular personal emails for this site. Josh even gives you the option when you make an account to use a custom free fake one, it's the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Stasi (Apr 22, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> The judge has allowed them, on a whim after originally saying he needed time to consider, to subpoena ISPs for user information regarding any IPs they find. Though a wrench was thrown in Fatrick's hot hot doXXXing plan because the judge said the information can't be disseminated. None of the supporting cases they cited in their motion came from Wisconsin and the judge just said "ah fuck it".


I'm also wondering what he hopes to achieve.

"Your honor, passyslaya69 called me a fat kissless virgin whose only hope of getting his dick wet is raping babies of ethic minorities"
"Ok...what the fuck do you want the court to do about it?"

Can this honestly lead to some kind of defamation decision in favor or the drooling fatass?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 22, 2021)

Defamation is really difficult to prove in court. It's also costly.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2021)

Stasi said:


> Can this honestly lead to some kind of defamation decision in favor or the drooling fatass?


The ona subreddit/forum has given him farrr more attention than KF. I have no idea if anything they did has constituted a tort, but Fatrick has decided to spend money on what looks like a fishing expedition to me. According to ona, he is broke and paying for this all with a covid loan meant for small businesses. The whole situation is, of course, retarded.

To elaborate a little bit; the Judge Ashley had missed the motion to subpoena the ISP for account information based on IPs and hadn't read it when asked about it near the end of the hearing. He mentioned earlier in the hearing during scheduling that he doesn't like cases just sitting around on his docket without hearings. The general feeling I get reading about previous hearings is that he likes his cases to move and this one is sitting around in all kinds of limbo. It hasn't even addressed the issue of jurisdiction once defendants are identified. Initially he wanted to schedule a hearing for the motion to subpoena ISPs and then reconsidered as he talked things through with Fatrick's lawyers. He got flustered because asking the clerk to schedule the hearing had taken them off the record before he then ruled to allow the subpoenas. He had to go back on the record and go over it again.

It appeared to me that Judge Ashley weighed Resto and Ways' nonexistent legal argument to the ISP subpoenas against his desire to get this case moving. He wasn't prepared because he had missed the motion.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> any personal info put on the site, as well as e-mails, presumably, and if those e-mails can be traced, can then be used to identify the person*
> 
> *i think


Ha! That's cute; he thinks anyone here uses their e-mail addresses as anything more than identification. That's all my addresses _are_. I have never once sent a single mail from any of them. They're for necessity's sake, nothing more.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 22, 2021)

Rekkington said:


> I still can't get over how people would use their regular personal emails for this site. Josh even gives you the option when you make an account to use a custom free fake one, it's the easiest thing in the world.


I saw someone as recently as a month ago join with the same username & avatar combo he used everywhere, including on G+ where he had his real name for everyone to see. I'd imagine he uses the same personal, traceable e-mail account too. Never underestimate retards.


----------



## waffle (Apr 22, 2021)

I wish people would stop filing lawsuits Josh has to deal with just because we wanna have fun on the internet.


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (Apr 22, 2021)

Stasi said:


> I'm also wondering what he hopes to achieve.
> 
> "Your honor, passyslaya69 called me a fat kissless virgin whose only hope of getting his dick wet is raping babies of ethic minorities"
> "Ok...what the fuck do you want the court to do about it?"
> ...


Does he even want to actually win? Or is he just using the legal system as dahxxxing tool by hiring competent enough counsel not to have his shit dismissed?

I guess if even Legal Smeagol can appear to state a claim these days, nool will need more merch runs going forward.


----------



## I can't imagine (Apr 22, 2021)

pearlslam said:


> If #6 is true @Null, would that actually be grounds for YOU to sue Cloudflare for handing that information out without a care for your personal privacy?
> 
> Because if this fat fuck actually DID pick out his 60 targets already, then odds are good that a motion to remand to Federal court should be on the table anyway.   Odds are good that all 60 of the targets live outside of WI anyway, and if the thread consensus is true, he did file this motion just to dox (or attempt to dox) us.


AFAIK, the Does are spread throughout the three sites he listed, though he hasn't identified them publicly, or indeed actually subpoenaed their information yet (I don't think Cloudflare would know the IPs associated with specific users on this forum, so they'd have to subpoena Null for that, and he hasn't mentioned it so far).  Presumably he has a list in mind, though it might be flexible; I think the "Does 1-60" part is just an estimate and not a hard and fast number, but I'm not a lawyer so I don't know how literal that number actually is.


----------



## Carlgon McVaginalflap (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> 6. They might have just given it over anyways even though we filed on time.


If this is true I'm never using Cloudflare again. Even with the quality of service that is an absurd liability to be bound to, not worth it.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).
> 
> View attachment 2109105View attachment 2109106
> 
> ...


As I'm a simpleton, I have to ask the following: so according to the D team, Cloudlfare handed over the goods on you from all the way back in 2014, or on the first ~39 users of Patrick's original thread all the way back from 2014, or did they, according to the D team, hand over *EVERYTHING *from 2014, including every user's information?

Because if it's the latter, then that's fucked and seems wildly illegal.  It almost seems actionable, as the entirety of site data is not relevant to his case involving the first ~39 users of the original thread.  Not that having your information would be either.

And if the counsel is found to be lying about this, then is that actionable too?

Fortunately and unfortunately for Patrick S. Tomlinson, we live in a highly litigious society.  It'd be a real damn shame if this backfired on him in ways beyond his finances, and managed to blow up in his attorneys' faces as well.

Is there a way to get in contact with you that is not seen by Cloudflare?  I want you to use *all* the money I paid for the silver coins to pay for your legal expenses.  I'd give up the chance to own silver autism coins just to smack Patrick in his fat face with his own lawsuit.  It may not be much, but it'll get you another few minutes of your attorney's time.

Edit:

I would like to add that Patrick probably ate the lunchmeat, because pigs are scavengers and take opportunities to feast on anything they can find - even refuse.


----------



## Estate (Apr 22, 2021)

I hereby officially dare, double dare and triple dare the notorious fat cuck and cannibal Patrick S Toml*nson to come to Limassol, Cyprus and fight me, gunt to gunt, with the winner getting a rare bag of his wife's queefs.
I want that bag of queefs malaka! Fite me!


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Apr 22, 2021)

This is a big deal and there should be dire consequences for Cloudflare if they haphazardly handed over all customer data going back 7 years despite a legitimate motion to quash (which will almost certainly be granted) being filed in a timely fashion before the deadline.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 22, 2021)

Cool, well I hope I get a subpoena that I can throw in the trash because The 8 of Spades isn't a real person and my internet isn't in my real name nor paid with a *credit care* with my real name.


----------



## MugolEx (Apr 22, 2021)

pensiveniglet said:


> View attachment 2109166
> Can't even be bothered to use spellcheck. The worst case scenario is he gets some of nulls info, the real server ips and any ips that connected to the site over like 4 years lol.
> Considering 99% of people here are on burner emails and vpns even that wouldn't be bad.


Those are a lot of optimistic votes. Does no one here seriously not use the fucking onion address?


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> Those are a lot of optimistic votes. Does no one here seriously not use the fucking onion address?


The only onion farms I use is Kengle's.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 22, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> Those are a lot of optimistic votes. Does no one here seriously not use the fucking onion address?


I used to, but it was constantly sucking and dying.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 22, 2021)

Do we know if they got financial shit? Or did they just get technical data?


----------



## aediot (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).
> 
> View attachment 2109105View attachment 2109106
> 
> ...


>6. They might have just given it over anyways even though we filed on time.

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 22, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I used to, but it was constantly sucking and dying.


I mean it quite literally when I say I've never had issues with it in terms of reliability, so that's a little weird.
Is this technically PLing?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> I mean it quite literally when I say I've never had issues with it in terms of reliability, so that's a little weird.


I take your word for it, but it was so bad for me that I eventually gave up on it and switched to NordVPN a regular VPN.


----------



## MugolEx (Apr 22, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Do you think I fucking _care?_


No, I don't. In fact, I never even thought about you when I asked. Why would you even assume I was asking you specifically?


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> any personal info put on the site, as well as e-mails, presumably, and if those e-mails can be traced, can then be used to identify the person*
> 
> *i think


Not unless he wants to trace dozens of emails containing racial slurs.

Also, Patrick, you're fat and not even the little boys you rape want to have sex with you.


MugolEx said:


> Those are a lot of optimistic votes. Does no one here seriously not use the fucking onion address?


I do, and have for some time. It's a little slower, but the extra layer of security is worth it.


----------



## Steely Dan (Apr 22, 2021)

Patrick Sean Tomlinson raped and murdered 69 girls in 1990; and he is a pedophile and also I would not have sex with him.
I'm also in Israel so if you try to sue me Fatrick that's anti-Semitic.


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> 6. They might have just given it over anyways even though we filed on time.



Well maybe if you weren't such a bigot wrongthinker the court system would work correctly for you, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Apr 22, 2021)

Great, so Fatrick will get a 10minutemail address and an ip in bangladesh. Excellent use of that loan money, dipshit!


----------



## Ken Barlow (Apr 22, 2021)

We've made too many compromises already, too many retreats. They invade our space, and we fall back. They assimilate _entire _internet worlds, and we fall back.

Not again. The line must be drawn here_._ This far, no further. We've made too many compromises already, too many retreats.

The line must be drawn here_.  _This far, no further.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 22, 2021)

So does this just work for anyone? Can I send a letter to Cloudflare with "scales of justice" letterhead and they'll just dox people for me?


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloudflare is Satan, volume 366.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Apr 22, 2021)

The United States is completely fucked. The fact that insanity like this is even entertained in these degenerate times coupled with everything else that has happened over the past decade is evidence enough that it's time for any American that still values their freedom to jump ship and settle elsewhere if they are able because with every day that passes things only seem to get worse.

Just don't go to England or Germany.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 22, 2021)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> The United States is completely fucked. The fact that insanity like this is even entertained in these degenerate times coupled with everything else that has happened over the past decade is evidence enough that it's time for any American that still values their freedom to jump ship and settle elsewhere if they are able because with every day that passes things only seem to get worse.
> 
> Just don't go to England or Germany.


And go where, exactly?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 22, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> So does this just work for anyone? Can I send a letter to Cloudflare with "scales of justice" letterhead and they'll just dox people for me?


Dyn should try that.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Apr 22, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> And go where, exactly?


South East Asia, Japan, Poland, Montenegro, Slavic nations and even some South American countries have potential. There are options that aren't fucked. The hard part is getting them to accept you, which is why the "if you are able" in my statement is key.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 22, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Ha! That's cute; he thinks anyone here uses their e-mail addresses as anything more than identification. That's all my addresses _are_. I have never once sent a single mail from any of them. They're for necessity's sake, nothing more.


Apparently Null has had to tell people _not to use their .gov _email addresses in the past (in addition to .edu addresses) so it's a fair assessment that people are dumb enough to be identifiable via their signup addresses.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Apr 22, 2021)

The answer is obvious, Sealand.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Apr 22, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> Those are a lot of optimistic votes. Does no one here seriously not use the fucking onion address?


I don't even use a VPN, who cares. What are they gonna do, tell my neighbors I say the word nigger? I call my neighbors niggers to their faces.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 22, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> Apparently Null has had to tell people _not to use their .gov _email addresses in the past (in addition to .edu addresses) so it's a fair assessment that people are dumb enough to be identifiable via their signup addresses.


but how will we identify the glowies if they don't use their alphabet.gov emails?


----------



## Elaine Benes (Apr 22, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> I call my neighbors niggers to their faces.


I am amused at the thought of a KFer calling their white neighbors the N-word.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 22, 2021)

It is very sad that these subpoenas are a more enjoyable read than Patrick Sean Tomlinson's Sci-Fi schlock; as it is the first time I have read anything with the name Patrick Sean Tomlinson in it and did not immediatly retch with disgust.

I would like to reiterate, that Patrick Sean Tomlinson, a man whose BMI is well over 35, has writing skills so poor, put in service of content so asinine, they make dime-a-dozen legal documents seem enjoyable by comparison.

The only fictional content Patrick Sean Tomlinson has produced which has had any person derive any form of enjoyment from it has been his belief that he is not fat.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 22, 2021)

I have it on good authority that Patty is after people who are "actively" trolling him.  Not "shitposters."

So ostensibly he's attacking the Farms because, as some people have posited, he is trying to flush out the lunchmeat launcher.

He's spending thousands of dollars so he can find someone who flung bologna at his doorstep.





Spoiler






			
				Fatty Patty said:
			
		

>


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> I have it on good authority that Patty is after people who are "actively" trolling him.  Not "shitposters."
> 
> So ostensibly he's attacking the Farms because, as some people have posited, he is trying to flush out the lunchmeat launcher.
> 
> He's spending thousands of dollars so he can find someone who flung bologna at his doorstep.


How assblasted will he be when the balogna bandit ups her game and start weaponizing the entire charcuterie board? He'll have olive, crackers and presciutto to deal with!


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 22, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> How assblasted will he be when the balogna bandit ups her game and start weaponizing the entire charcuterie board? He'll have olive, crackers and presciutto to deal with!


He'll object to the olives for sure.

He'll want more meat.  That piece of bologna wasn't enough.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Apr 22, 2021)

Elaine Benes said:


> I am amused at the thought of a KFer calling their white neighbors the N-word.


I am amused that you implicitly understood that my neighbors are white.


----------



## Buck Foss (Apr 22, 2021)

Just claim one of your 13 alters ran this evil internet hate machine, you completely disassociated out of any wrong doing


----------



## Nobue (Apr 22, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Can I just point out that this thread has managed to generate almost twice as many posts than Patrick's original thread in a far shorter span of time?


When will these tards learn to leave well enough alone?   I'd completely forgotten about him outside of him calling people "child" like a real tough guy.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 22, 2021)

Throwing Romans said:


> Is this just attorneys upping their billables?


Or just too stupid to do basic research. Like typing in the URL of the website they want info on.


FEETLOAF said:


> I don't even use a VPN, who cares. What are they gonna do, tell my neighbors I say the word nigger? I call my neighbors niggers to their faces.


This nigga gets it.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 22, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Dyn should try that.


Tried it, doesn't work. Stick to black hand letterhead if you want results.


----------



## spoof (Apr 23, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> The Judge is retarded but this matter seems to be an issue with Cloudflare more than the US itself, doesn't it? I mean they don't purge records like you had reasonably suspected, they might have handed over the info anyway, and we already know they have hearty biases in certain areas.


Cloudflare is shit, this is known.
They increase downtime and won't hestitate to sell you out for a buck.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 23, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Ha! That's cute; he thinks anyone here uses their e-mail addresses as anything more than identification. That's all my addresses _are_. I have never once sent a single mail from any of them. They're for necessity's sake, nothing more.


JoshuaConnnorMoonUnit5748@UkranianAptCo.com


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Literally who? Is he anything besides a fat loser?


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 23, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> I have it on good authority that Patty is after people who are "actively" trolling him.  Not "shitposters."
> 
> So ostensibly he's attacking the Farms because, as some people have posited, he is trying to flush out the lunchmeat launcher.
> 
> He's spending thousands of dollars so he can find someone who flung bologna at his doorstep.





Spoiler: Let's Test This Theory Out...



*PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON JERKS OFF PIGS. HE GETS DOWN ON HIS KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HIS FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL HE FINDS IT’S COCK. HE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HIS FRONT HOLE MOISTENS, HIS MAN TITS SWELLING AND HIS NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. HE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HIS HAND, HIS GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. HE LOWERS HIS HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HIS HAND, GROANS WITH SATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HIS AM HOLE WITH HIS OTHER MUDDY HAND, HIS HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES CHILD..” HE GASPS. HE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. HE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HIS LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, HE WHISPERS OPIE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. HE TURNS HIS ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HIS HAND. HE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HIS HAND AND HIS FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HIS CHEEKS AS HE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HIS HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. HE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW HE TILTS HIS HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS ANTHONY'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. HE SLAMS HIS FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HIS TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON.  PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON WORKS HIS TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HIS NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FRONT HOLE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HIS PULSATING STINK DITCH. EXHAUSTED, HE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HIS BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. HE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HIS NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE HE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON. PATRICK SEAN TOMLINSON DOES THAT.*

Note to the judge: This is clearly a parody. If this tubby-titted fool of a plaintiff made you read this, you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Glowie (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).
> 
> View attachment 2109105View attachment 2109106
> 
> ...


Judge is  retarded and a tech luddite, go figure.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (Apr 23, 2021)

Patrick S. Tomlinson is a Klan member. I know, because only one person could be so fucking fat that their Klan robe barely drapes past the belly button. 

The Wisconsin chapter of the Klan has a game where we get Patrick to raise his hand, revealing the belly button. The last person in the room to say "oink," must give Patrick a slice of bologna.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 23, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Note to the judge: This is clearly a parody.


I hope you get 20 years for being a disclaimer-writing cuck.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 23, 2021)

@Null Just make a Patrick Coin to pay for the legal expenses



FEETLOAF said:


> I am amused that you implicitly understood that my neighbors are white.


It was a logical deduction. If they were black youd either be dead or cancelled


----------



## FEETLOAF (Apr 23, 2021)

DragoonSierra said:


> It was a logical deduction. If they were black youd either be dead or cancelled


I like that you don't say "If you were black and you said that"
just "if they were black"


----------



## Retarded INTP (Apr 23, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> I don't even use a VPN, who cares. What are they gonna do, tell my neighbors I say the word nigger? I call my neighbors niggers to their faces.


VPNs are important but for that specific situation it's an overkill if you're not a US citizen. As long as you are not retarded enough to use your professional fucking mail and your real infos, or anything related to the various corners of the internet you dwell in, you'll be fine.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

How did this dickhead try to justify asking Cloudflare for Null’s banking information and PayPal information? I can’t see the relevance, if what he’s trying to achieve is to identify the people talking shit about him on the farms. If Cloudflare gave out any of Null’s financial information, they should be on the wall. I can understand if they just responded with “leave us alone, we confirm that the owner name and his address for service are correct as posted on the site itself” or something, just to nope out of the issue. Still fucked, but understandable.

Also, I thought Null said recently that the farms only keeps user IP addresses for 7 days, so (if I am recalling this detail correctly) none of the users who posted about this retard have anything to worry about unless they used a personally identifiable email address. 

Admittedly I am an old techtard so maybe I’m missing something.


----------



## Gangstalking Lieutenant (Apr 23, 2021)

wew, what a fucking waste of my time, blockland modding dog man
that was a really boring meltdown
may i suggest going back to some of your kino sagas about regulating banks and master card, some fattie's  onlyfans for feeders or comissions for vorefags such as yourself or how @ing you in general chat is literal genocide against your people


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

Gangstalking Lieutenant said:


> wew, what a fucking waste of my time, blockland modding dog man
> that was a really boring meltdown
> may i suggest going back to some of your kino sagas about regulating banks and master card, some fattie's  onlyfans for feeders or comissions for vorefags such as yourself or how @ing you in general chat is literal genocide against your people



Well hello Fatrick. Come sue me as well, you blunt force trauma impact to the head moron.

I heard you are a fat pedo, and I now have that as my true and honest opinion. See you soon.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 23, 2021)

I have read the work of Patrick S Tomlinson. I did not enjoy it. It is my honest opinion that he is not a good writer. I would not recommend his books to someone else. 

It is lucky for Patrick S Tomlinson that no one to date has provided detailed, line by line criticism of his works, which is sometimes called "sporking" online. Such criticism would attract First Amendment protection even thought it would undoubtedly hurt his feelings very much and perhaps also his book sales and his public profile. I do not think people would want to purchase books that had been honestly compared to "My Immortal if it had been put in a blender with a fetid tumor" even if this was legitimate criticism and/or parody.  

However it would be very difficult to do this as his books are very unenjoyable. This is my honest opinion and legitimate criticism.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

Gangstalking Lieutenant said:


> wew, what a fucking waste of my time, blockland modding dog man
> that was a really boring meltdown
> may i suggest going back to some of your kino sagas about regulating banks and master card, some fattie's  onlyfans for feeders or comissions for vorefags such as yourself or how @ing you in general chat is literal genocide against your people



I hope a mod can make this a highlight. It’s always lovely when a lolcow posts on their own thread.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 23, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Well hello Fatrick.


Why do you think this random retard is Patrick?


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Why do you think this random retard is Patrick?



Pretty sure I never called him Patrick. Why do YOU think it is...?


----------



## Dyn (Apr 23, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Pretty sure I never called him Patrick. Why do YOU think it is...?


I think it's because you're an untreated schizophrenic.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I think it's because you're an untreated schizophrenic.



Why would you speak to your mother like that? Dave, please come home.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 23, 2021)

Fareal said:


> I have read the work of Patrick S Tomlinson. I did not enjoy it. It is my honest opinion that he is not a good writer. I would not recommend his books to someone else.
> 
> It is lucky for Patrick S Tomlinson that no one to date has provided detailed, line by line criticism of his works, which is sometimes called "sporking" online. Such criticism would attract First Amendment protection even thought it would undoubtedly hurt his feelings very much and perhaps also his book sales and his public profile. I do not think people would want to purchase books that had been honestly compared to "My Immortal if it had been put in a blender with a fetid tumor" even if this was legitimate criticism and/or parody.
> 
> However it would be very difficult to do this as his books are very unenjoyable. This is my honest opinion and legitimate criticism.


This unironically sounds like fun. Gonna see if I can't scrounge up a copy at my local secondhand bookshop (which is perfectly legal under US law, Patrick).


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Edit: I've been informed that it took Cloudflare 38 days to respond to the subpoena. They then gave me 10 days to reply, bumping it up to the 22nd. They delivered information on the 21st. Incompetence.


Cloudflare should be paying your legal fees for this level of stupidity.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> This unironically sounds like fun. Gonna see if I can't scrounge up a copy at my local secondhand bookshop (which is perfectly legal under US law, Patrick).



Exactly! Let him come sue us!


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 23, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Exactly! Let him come sue us!


Are you going to pay the tens of thousands of dollars it's going to cost to defend this stupidity? No? 

STFU you braindead retard.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Apr 23, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> Are you going to pay the tens of thousands of dollars it's going to cost to defend this stupidity? No?
> 
> STFU you braindead retard.



You’re a kid, so get a job. If you have even HALF a brain, you’ll realise it doesn’t matter to you. 
Fuck’s sake, take your hand off it now and then.....?


----------



## Spawn (Apr 23, 2021)

Kiwiflare when? We could be our own webhost dns


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 23, 2021)

Spawn said:


> Kiwiflare when? We could be our own webhost dns


It's time to make our own country. I propose we call it Montserrat.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2021)

DragoonSierra said:


> @Null Just make a Patrick Coin to pay for the legal expenses


Making commemorative coins for each lawsuit could be a fun idea depending on how this first run works out.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 23, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> It's time to make our own country. I propose we call it Montserrat.


We shall  Establish the independent nation of Kiwi
And no fatrick  your not allow to join because your fat and. No one wants to have the sex with you


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 23, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Why do you think this random retard is Patrick?


Just looks like another Null A-Log to me, just look at the try hard first post of theirs. Given the day they made an account it's probably a onaforum user. Their writing is similar to the ones found there.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Edit: I've been informed that it took Cloudflare 38 days to respond to the subpoena. They then gave me 10 days to reply, bumping it up to the 22nd. They delivered information on the 21st. Incompetence.


Interestingly, I found a picture of the Cloudflare employee who prematurely released the information.



Spoiler


----------



## Spawn (Apr 23, 2021)

NyQuilninja said:


> We shall  Establish the independent nation of Kiwi
> And no fatrick  your not allow to join because your fat and. No one wants to have the sex with you


No it shall be cwckistan, lando'chandlardio, or my personal favorite patsaprickia


----------



## The Crust (Apr 23, 2021)

I looked into this guy's other thread and he's genuinely hilarious. It's really ironic that internet tough guys always want to take legal action when they're being made fun of lol


----------



## The Crust (Apr 23, 2021)

Gangstalking Lieutenant said:


> wew, what a fucking waste of my time, blockland modding dog man
> that was a really boring meltdown
> may i suggest going back to some of your kino sagas about regulating banks and master card, some fattie's  onlyfans for feeders or comissions for vorefags such as yourself or how @ing you in general chat is literal genocide against your people


Buzzword word soup lmfao


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 23, 2021)

Fatrick Hamlinson said:


> Interestingly, I found a picture of the Cloudflare employee who prematurely released the information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone finally turned Sam Hyde into a rug?


----------



## ClipBitch (Apr 23, 2021)

lol. I would love to buy a commemorative coin based on every brainlet that sues this place. Turn their frivolous lawsuits into kiwi-supporting fun.


----------



## moocow (Apr 23, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> The Judge is retarded but this matter seems to be an issue with Cloudflare more than the US itself


Judges everywhere (not just America) are _astonishingly_ stupid and clueless about practically everything, even including law outside their narrow field of practice (from back when they were attorneys), and sometimes they even suck at that. They seem especially allergic to knowledge of anything technological. Watching judges struggle to run a Zoom conference would be funnier if it wasn't such a depressing demonstration of their level of competence dealing with the piece of technology they're most familiar with in their courtrooms.

Americans actually have a reasonable way to deal with incompetent judges (at least at the local and state levels) through regular elections (judges have to be "retained" by the electorate every so often or they go bye-bye automatically), and it's infuriating to me that nobody ever seems to pay much attention to those questions on the ballots.

Not that anybody does any real research on their ballot choices anymore anyway.

The only reasonable hope anyone has when dealing with a pants-on-head stupid judge is the appeals process. And that's fucking expensive. And it just adds more (potentially equally stupid) judges to the mix. Judges are a bit like cooks. Too many in the kitchen and you end up with cyanide in the garlic sauce.



Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> The United States is completely fucked. The fact that insanity like this is even entertained in these degenerate times coupled with everything else that has happened over the past decade is evidence enough that it's time for any American that still values their freedom to jump ship and settle elsewhere if they are able because with every day that passes things only seem to get worse.
> 
> Just don't go to England or Germany.





Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> South East Asia, Japan, Poland, Montenegro, Slavic nations and even some South American countries have potential. There are options that aren't fucked. The hard part is getting them to accept you, which is why the "if you are able" in my statement is key.


Japan is notoriously xenophobic. They are begrudgingly tolerant of foreign tourists and short-term immigrants, but outside the touristy areas if you're not Japanese you can go fuck yourself (legal resident or not).

What worries me about the Slavic nations is that the impression people have of them being legal "safe havens" from the general retardation of modern America leads them to believe those nations are _legislatively_ friendly towards the freedoms we're losing in the US rather than just too lazy, corrupt and/or incompetent to enforce even more draconian laws on their books that aren't listed in the tourism brochures.



RazorBackBacon said:


> Or just too stupid to do basic research. Like typing in the URL of the website they want info on.


Nah, even good lawyers can't always resist the temptation to pad the bill when they know they've got a dipshit for a client. These lawyers don't strike me as particularly competent or scrupulous, so I'm very confident they're doing this to pad the bill. This kind of case isn't done on contingency, either. The lawyers want their retainer up front, plus "top-ups" on the account as they burn through the balance. Bills go out as the balance trends toward zero, and if it ever does hit zero, the lawyers won't lift a legal finger until more money gets deposited.

They know this is a losing case. They're squeezing this moron for every penny they can get.


----------



## Rabid Northman (Apr 23, 2021)

Imagine if fatrick put this much time and money into not being fat.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 23, 2021)

john doe gang represent. shoutout to all my bois, names unknown, shitpost game certified litigious. if we all request to jail together we'll be running the yard in no time.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 23, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> lol. I would love to buy a commemorative coin based on every brainlet that sues this place. Turn their frivolous lawsuits into kiwi-supporting fun.


I like where your heads at buddy but only a BC millionaire could afford that set.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 23, 2021)

moocow said:


> Judges everywhere (not just America) are _astonishingly_ stupid and clueless about practically everything, even including law outside their narrow field of practice (from back when they were attorneys), and sometimes they even suck at that. They seem especially allergic to knowledge of anything technological. Watching judges struggle to run a Zoom conference would be funnier if it wasn't such a depressing demonstration of their level of competence dealing with the piece of technology they're most familiar with in their courtrooms.
> 
> The only reasonable hope anyone has when dealing with a pants-on-head stupid judge is the appeals process. And that's fucking expensive. And it just adds more (potentially equally stupid) judges to the mix. Judges are a bit like cooks. Too many in the kitchen and you end up with cyanide in the garlic sauce.
> 
> ...


If I were an attorney licensed to  practice lol in any state I'd take this case, file a bunch of (legit) motions and whittle down that retainer then ask for attorneys fees & costs as well as damages.

That's just the MO for most lawyers litigators anyway.

edited because its the _litigators _that bring in the fees, settlements, and awards


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Update: I have retained counsel in Wisconsin and filed as an Intervener to quash the subpoena, but their Counsel is boasting that they have records about my Cloudflare account going back to 2014 (when we started using it, indicating Cloudflare never purges records).
> 
> View attachment 2109105View attachment 2109106
> 
> ...


This is strange, the owner of patrickstomlinson.net got the same subpoena from GoDaddy on the same day (albeit with only 3 days to respond). They both decided to wait exactly 38 days before informing their customer of the subpoena?


----------



## Null (Apr 23, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> This is strange, the owner of patrickstomlinson.net got the same subpoena from GoDaddy on the same day (albeit with only 3 days to respond). They both decided to wait exactly 38 days before informing their customer of the subpoena?


Yes


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Yes


So Cloudflare gave gave Patrick everything he asked for, including your personal banking information?


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 23, 2021)

Null said:


> Every day I'm a citizen of the United States of America I feel more disadvantaged than the day before.


No one is keeping you a citizen. Just sayin'.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Apr 23, 2021)

Spawn said:


> No it shall be cwckistan, lando'chandlardio, or my personal favorite patsaprickia


I shall agree so as long as the jew nigger known as Fatrick the large isn't invited as well being condemned for the most heinous crime of being to fat for the sex. And stealing nigger penny's from his basement full of nigglets.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 23, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> I like that you don't say "If you were black and you said that"
> just "if they were black"


god dammit


----------



## CaesarCzech (Apr 24, 2021)

Null said:


> I think he's just trying to get information on me to fuck with me


He is pinging a hornet nest,  i mean does he believe you can restrain us all if we decide to have fun ?



Ken Barlow said:


> We've made too many compromises already, too many retreats. They invade our space, and we fall back. They assimilate _entire _internet worlds, and we fall back.
> 
> Not again. The line must be drawn here_._ This far, no further. We've made too many compromises already, too many retreats.
> 
> The line must be drawn here_.  _This far, no further.


I wonder does anybody here have any drawing skills i think drawing his fatass in various enviroments including medieval just being fat and disgusting might be decent idea.


----------



## Null (Apr 24, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> No one is keeping you a citizen. Just sayin'.


Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


----------



## Retarded INTP (Apr 24, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


Holy shit you're going to transition as a pure slav ? What would be your pronouns, or as they are called out there : brands of alcohol ?


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 24, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


I think you could make a pretty solid run at the whole Sovereign Citizen thing, you already have your own currency.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 24, 2021)

Retarded INTP said:


> Holy shit you're going to transition as a pure slav ? What would be your pronouns, or as they are called out there : brands of alcohol ?


Just tell me where to send the Adidas and bags of semechki.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 24, 2021)

Rekkington said:


> I think you could make a pretty solid run at the whole Sovereign Citizen thing, you already have your own currency.


Micronation arc when?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Apr 24, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


Holy shit, i sure hope the money keeps coming in you really deserve to be well paid for this shit you have to deal with


----------



## Glowie (Apr 24, 2021)

Retarded INTP said:


> Holy shit you're going to transition as a pure slav ? What would be your pronouns, or as they are called out there : brands of alcohol ?


Hungary doesn't give a shit that or Poland.

Also if memory serves there is a company that provides tight as all hell privacy and DDoS proof servers in Switzerland, unless you host terrorist shit or CP you're golden.  I forgot the company name though

Found it https://www.hostpoint.ch or


			https://www.hetzner.com
		

opinions @Null ?


----------



## moocow (Apr 24, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> This is strange, the owner of patrickstomlinson.net got the same subpoena from GoDaddy on the same day (albeit with only 3 days to respond). They both decided to wait exactly 38 days before informing their customer of the subpoena?


It's common practice by businesses and lawyers to wait until the very last possible moment to comply with court orders, subpoenas, filing deadlines and the like. Same goes for compliance with their own terms of service and contractual obligations. If they say they have 30 days to after [some event] to notify you, you'll get that notice on day 30.

If you're braving the legal system on your own, it's not a bad idea to emulate that practice so long as you can absolutely guarantee you can prove you did what you were supposed to do by the deadline (because you're playing with fire if you screw that up). The exception to this is that you might want to _object_ to things you don't like as quickly as you reasonably can in some cases (like this one, where the customer got a whopping 3 days to respond to a subpoena -- that ridiculous deadline deserves a legal challenge just by itself).

It's done for an assortment of reasons. To be blunt, the biggest reason is that it lets them put off having to actually do the work, e.g. "why do it now when I can do it tomorrow?" It also allows time to fight the demand and allows for the possibility that something could happen that makes it unnecessary to comply (e.g. case is settled, motion to quash is granted, order is vacated, demanded information is obtained by other means, etc.).

It's also "tactically advantageous" during litigation to minimize the amount of time your opponent has to review and respond to whatever you furnish to them, file with the court, or do in response to (or compliance of) an order. It gives them less time to strategize and can result in more billable hours for them if their counsel has to "burn the midnight oil" to properly research and respond, and so it can drive up costs. It's a dick move, but everybody does it, and it's pretty much expected.



Glowie said:


> Also if memory serves there is a company that provides tight as all hell privacy and DDoS proof servers in Switzerland, unless you host terrorist shit or CP you're golden.  I forgot the company name though
> 
> Found it https://www.hostpoint.ch or
> 
> ...


Nah, they may talk a big game, but their privacy policy makes it pretty clear that they'll buckle the moment somebody rattles the sabers:



			
				Hostpoint.ch said:
			
		

> To the extent that courts or authorities request and we are legally required, we will pass on your personal data to them or other third parties.


They'll roll over if they get subpoenaed.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 24, 2021)

Glowie said:


> Hungary doesn't give a shit that or Poland.
> 
> Also if memory serves there is a company that provides tight as all hell privacy and DDoS proof servers in Switzerland, unless you host terrorist shit or CP you're golden.  I forgot the company name though
> 
> ...


both hungary and poland will criminally prosecute you for holocaust denial, antisemitism, and probably some other hate speech shit too


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Apr 24, 2021)

Never heard of this dude before but holy shit he's pathetic lmao


----------



## Glowie (Apr 24, 2021)

moocow said:


> It's common practice by businesses and lawyers to wait until the very last possible moment to comply with court orders, subpoenas, filing deadlines and the like. Same goes for compliance with their own terms of service and contractual obligations. If they say they have 30 days to after [some event] to notify you, you'll get that notice on day 30.
> 
> If you're braving the legal system on your own, it's not a bad idea to emulate that practice so long as you can absolutely guarantee you can prove you did what you were supposed to do by the deadline (because you're playing with fire if you screw that up). The exception to this is that you might want to _object_ to things you don't like as quickly as you reasonably can in some cases (like this one, where the customer got a whopping 3 days to respond to a subpoena -- that ridiculous deadline deserves a legal challenge just by itself).
> 
> ...


I could've sworn there was third private one which is Swiss Bank equivalent server host. Back to digging, optimism


----------



## moocow (Apr 24, 2021)

Glowie said:


> I could've sworn there was third private one which is Swiss Bank equivalent server host. Back to digging, optimism


I swear I'm not picking on you, but Swiss banks aren't as bulletproof, private and safe as they used to be either:



			
				NPR said:
			
		

> This week Swiss bank UBS agreed to provide the U.S. government with details of more than 4,000 accounts. The IRS is going after clients suspected of hiding funds in UBS banks in Switzerland.


They're still hoarding shit tons of Nazi-related assets (cash, gold, artwork, etc.) too but people are still chipping away at that iceberg and slowly but surely various Swiss banks are caving in to the pressure and cooperating with foreign law enforcement now too.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Apr 24, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


Ah Jeez dude. If you eventually find yourself in a situation where you can't do this Kiwi Farms thing anymore and you gotta get a normal job, your US citizenship is a giant asset. For all its flaws, USA has the highest salaries for what you do. Also if you ever have any kids (even in other countries), they can at any point in their life decide to become citizens. I understand your frustrations 1000%, but don't renounce your US citizenship man it's not worth it.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 24, 2021)

moocow said:


> Judges everywhere (not just America) are _astonishingly_ stupid and clueless about practically everything, even including law outside their narrow field of practice (from back when they were attorneys), and sometimes they even suck at that. They seem especially allergic to knowledge of anything technological. Watching judges struggle to run a Zoom conference would be funnier if it wasn't such a depressing demonstration of their level of competence dealing with the piece of technology they're most familiar with in their courtrooms.


It's not just the judges, too.


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.



If you renounce your citizenship you can say goodbye to your rights to protection by your state and federal government. If someone kills you, don't you want them to be presecuted?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Statelessness is even less preferred than keeping citizenship, so I have to sort out new citizenship. I will be renouncing as soon as possible.


You know you can acquire a second citizenship without renouncing.  The U.S. doesn't formally recognize dual citizenship but you also can't lose it just by adopting a second one.


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> Ah Jeez dude. If you eventually find yourself in a situation where you can't do this Kiwi Farms thing anymore and you gotta get a normal job, your US citizenship is a giant asset. For all its flaws, USA has the highest salaries for what you do. Also if you ever have any kids (even in other countries), they can at any point in their life decide to become citizens. I understand your frustrations 1000%, but don't renounce your US citizenship man it's not worth it.


Matthew 16:26 fuck the US


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Matthew 16:26 fuck the US


Don't underestimate the utility of being able to choose between two passports.


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Don't underestimate the utility of being able to choose between two passports.


If I'm a US citizen then there's a lot I can't do, and then I'm liable to two different tax systems. I don't want to be American.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> If I'm a US citizen then there's a lot I can't do, and then I'm liable to two different tax systems. I don't want to be American.


Strange that despite Citizens united where corporation are people. this double tax only applies to common people. If that doesnt say USA is just Internationalist Bugmen progressive country, Well then i dont know what it says.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Matthew 16:26


What does Matthew 16:26 have to do with deciding whether or not to revoke your citizenship? You're not standing to gain anything by keeping something you already have. You already have it.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 25, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> This unironically sounds like fun. Gonna see if I can't scrounge up a copy at my local secondhand bookshop (which is perfectly legal under US law, Patrick).


check the dumpster first.
(even THAT price is too high)


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> If I'm a US citizen then there's a lot I can't do, and then I'm liable to two different tax systems. I don't want to be American.


if you renounce US citizenship and get naturalized somewhere else, im like 99% sure you will regret it at some point in the future, unless you have fuck you money


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 25, 2021)

You guys please stop trying to talk Null out of renouncing his US citizenship. It's his life to ruin live and I'm sure it'll end hilariously for everyone watching perfectly fine and not in anyway disastrously.


----------



## ShinyStar (Apr 25, 2021)

CaesarCzech said:


> I wonder does anybody here have any drawing skills i think drawing his fatass in various enviroments including medieval just being fat and disgusting might be decent idea.


Now I totally want a calendar with lolcows for the pin-up girls.  There seem to be a number of artistically talented Kiwis, this would be awesome for a merch run.

Unfortunately for Pat, I don't think he's important enough to rank in the top 12 lolcows, even after involving the site in a lawsuit.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> If I'm a US citizen then there's a lot I can't do, and then I'm liable to two different tax systems. I don't want to be American.


It's certainly not as drastic a decision as chopping your cock off, but it's pretty high up there. In 20 years nobody is going to remember this place. At some point everyone will have moved on. You're not even 30 yet, and in a few years your priorities are probably going to be completely different. I shiggy diggy do my nigga.


----------



## n/a (Apr 25, 2021)

So if null is going through with renouncing his citizenship, did null find a place to host the farms? He took down the 'seeking legal advice' thing on the home page.


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> It's certainly not as drastic a decision as chopping your cock off, but it's pretty high up there. In 20 years nobody is going to remember this place. At some point everyone will have moved on. You're not even 30 yet, and in a few years your priorities are probably going to be completely different. I shiggy diggy do my nigga.


The United States is a dead, gay nigger country and I do not want to live there ever again. I want nothing to do with the US anymore.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 25, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> if you renounce US citizenship and get naturalized somewhere else, im like 99% sure you will regret it at some point in the future, unless you have fuck you money


It really depends. If you're planning on making a career out of web stuff (not just Kiwifarms, but in general), it's probably better to be a Third Worlder than a US citizen. You can access many of the same advantages because most of the Internet falls under American law, but evade a lot of the obligations and possible penalties because you as a person do not.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 25, 2021)

Null said:


> The United States is a dead, gay nigger country and I do not want to live there ever again. I want nothing to do with the US anymore.


^^^Worthy Quote of the Day.
I find US state laws far more odious than the actual federal code.
(Possible US hack - move to a US territory?
American Samoa, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands)
fuck P. Rico, maybe the others?


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 25, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> ^^^Worthy Quote of the Day.
> I find US state laws far more odious than the actual federal code.
> (Possible US hack - move to a US territory?
> American Samoa, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands)
> fuck P. Rico, maybe the others?


Those are all shitholes except the Virgin Islands, which is only nice if you have money.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 25, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Those are all shitholes except the Virgin Islands, which is only nice if you have money.


Jews don't fuck with shitholes. No money to steal...


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 25, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Jews don't fuck with shitholes. No money to steal...


Absolutely disagree here. Guam, PR, and Virgin Islands have all been fucked with by big corpo. Mostly by destroying the islands with shitty industries like gigantic oil refineries, shady pill mills, and other colonial industries that treat the locals like bugpeople and pollute the water.

When those places economies collapse they'll be hell to live in even if you're rich.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 26, 2021)

ShinyStar said:


> I totally want a calendar with lolcows for the pin-up girls.


I do not want to see Chris Chan's face when I wake up.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 26, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Absolutely disagree here. Guam, PR, and Virgin Islands have all been fucked with by big corpo. Mostly by destroying the islands with shitty industries like gigantic oil refineries, shady pill mills, and other colonial industries that treat the locals like bugpeople and pollute the water.
> 
> When those places economies collapse they'll be hell to live in even if you're rich.


When is that happening? That prediction goes back to the 80s, and yet here we are...
I fear continental US will collapse before these shit-hole territories.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 26, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I fear continental US will collapse before these shit-hole territories.


I could be wrong but isn't a lot of the Puerto Rican economy based off boricuas working in the US proper and sending money home?

If it is, it looks like the one will be swiftly followed by the other.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Apr 26, 2021)

Null said:


> If I'm a US citizen then there's a lot I can't do, and then I'm liable to two different tax systems. I don't want to be American.


Can you give an example of something you can't do? Genuinely curious because as a dual citizen my US citizenship has allowed me into places that my other citizenship has not. The only drawbacks I can really think of is the taxation issue and that's only if you make more than 100k a year. Plus, a lot of places have tax treaties with the USA.


----------



## Null (Apr 26, 2021)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Can you give an example of something you can't do?


Open a bank account in Switzerland. Live overseas and not need to file income tax returns. Even if you make less than $100,000, you're still the bitch of a federal government which 1) does not give a fuck about you, 2) has never given a fuck about you, 3) will never give a fuck about you, and 4) does absolutely nothing for you.

I don't want to be American. I don't want to tell people I'm American. I want to belong to a small, irrelevant nation that minds its own fucking business and has a government small enough to actually focus on what matters for people living in it.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't know why anyone's trying to talk a guy who's notorious for not being talked out of things, out of something. Especially on a thread concerning a fat, autistic, litigious retard who probably eats other men's cum out of his wife's vag named Patrick Sean Tomlinson.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Apr 26, 2021)

Null said:


> Open a bank account in Switzerland. Live overseas and not need to file income tax returns. Even if you make less than $100,000, you're still the bitch of a federal government which 1) does not give a fuck about you, 2) has never given a fuck about you, 3) will never give a fuck about you, and 4) does absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> I don't want to be American. I don't want to tell people I'm American. I want to belong to a small, irrelevant nation that minds its own fucking business and has a government small enough to actually focus on what matters for people living in it.


Then, you don't need to change location...

...You need to change centuries.


----------



## naught (Apr 26, 2021)

*ITT: some retard takes the Internet way too serious, get fucked fat pat go back to the laundry mat.*


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 27, 2021)

Josh is too old to learn another language. Everyone will consider you a foreigner if you don't speak Kashubian or Gagauz. I reccomednd you use pimsleur. You will speak with a natural accent in no time. But pimsleur is expensive so you might wanna sail the seven seas


----------



## CaesarCzech (Apr 27, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Then, you don't need to change location...
> 
> ...You need to change centuries.



“There are decades where nothing happens; and there are weeks where decades happen.”​
―     Vladimir Ilyich Lenin  

Needless to say the Commie was right on this one,.  There might just come year where everything will change, Climate change, Islamism and fight for survival could provide War and War may not change but war Changes.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Apr 27, 2021)

CaesarCzech said:


> “There are decades where nothing happens; and there are weeks where decades happen.”​
> ―     Vladimir Ilyich Lenin
> 
> Needless to say the Commie was right on this one,.  There might just come year where everything will change, Climate change, Islamism and fight for survival could provide War and War may not change but war Changes.



I just wanted to drop in to say holy fucking shit that was autistic


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 27, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Josh is too old to learn another language. Everyone will consider you a foreigner if you don't speak Kashubian or Gagauz. I reccomednd you use pimsleur. You will speak with a natural accent in no time. But pimsleur is expensive so you might wanna sail the seven seas


Instead of pirate radio, it's pirate gossip site.

Instead of living overseas, he lives on the seas.

In a world where talking about stupid public actions is outlawed, one man hoists his sails and scours the sea for liberty.



Spoiler: Story about learning languages



As far as the languages bit goes, I've been told that an excellent way to learn the language is to go live amongst people who speak the language and speak to them conversationally every day.  It's how my grandfather learned: he was sent to Germany for WWII, and when he got back, his father (who had moved from Germany to America when he was 17 - spoke English perfectly with a slight British accent) told him that he spoke German like a slow three-year old.  So maybe it doesn't always work.  My grandfather really thought he was hot shit and tried to pick up German women with his quick study of the German language and cigarettes.


----------



## Sammich (Apr 27, 2021)

Null said:


> Open a bank account in Switzerland. Live overseas and not need to file income tax returns. Even if you make less than $100,000, you're still the bitch of a federal government which 1) does not give a fuck about you, 2) has never given a fuck about you, 3) will never give a fuck about you, and 4) does absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> I don't want to be American. I don't want to tell people I'm American. I want to belong to a small, irrelevant nation that minds its own fucking business and has a government small enough to actually focus on what matters for people living in it.


I don't want to pry too much into personal/family shit, but wouldn't that make it harder to visit your mom?  

Please tell me to fuck right off if that is too personal.  That's the only drawback i would find, making it harder to spend time with my family, who i'm very close with.  Often fantasize about hopping on a boat and just disappearing out into the ocean, but my family ties are pretty damn strong.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 27, 2021)

Null said:


> Open a bank account in Switzerland. Live overseas and not need to file income tax returns. Even if you make less than $100,000, you're still the bitch of a federal government which 1) does not give a fuck about you, 2) has never given a fuck about you, 3) will never give a fuck about you, and 4) does absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> I don't want to be American. I don't want to tell people I'm American. I want to belong to a small, irrelevant nation that minds its own fucking business and has a government small enough to actually focus on what matters for people living in it.


So what will you do after you finish building your tree fort?


----------



## maguyver16 (Apr 28, 2021)

I do not follow this guy's thread. He seems like a pretty unspectacular fellow to be quite honest.

All I have really noticed, after viewing his picture is that he, indeed, is fat.


----------



## Null (Apr 28, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> But pimsleur is expensive so you might wanna sail the seven seas


That is expensive. Why is it so fucking expensive? I've never even heard of this before.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 28, 2021)

Null said:


> That is expensive. Why is it so fucking expensive? I've never even heard of this before.


They advertise it as more of a class/ method to learning a language than a tool and price it accordingly. I wouldn't bother with it though unless you want to sound prim and proper in any country you want to learn the language of. It also wont teach you a lot about the vocabulary or use enough of it. I think people would get more out of a Udemy language course and Babbel.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Apr 28, 2021)

Null said:


> That is expensive. Why is it so fucking expensive? I've never even heard of this before.


It does work and you can torrent most of the lessons (it's audio-based with some pdfs). Or at least, that's what I did. Use it as the foundation but be aware that you'll need to actively seek out reading material/conversation/general immersion in your chosen language to really excel.

As with everything else, you get out of it what you put into it -- but the method is sound.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 28, 2021)

By the time you finish pimsleur 5 you will be basically fluent in the stuff they taught you, which is basically everything important, ESPECIALLY grammar. Pimsleur teaches you like 500 words. If you want to learn more words use anki. If you want to learn the written language use duolingo but turn off the audio sections. Also, watch a lot of youtube videos in your target language. 
Do that and I can insure anyone fluency in 8 months.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 28, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> By the time you finish pimsleur 5 you will be basically fluent in the stuff they taught you, which is basically everything important, ESPECIALLY grammar. Pimsleur teaches you like 500 words. If you want to learn more words use anki. If you want to learn the written language use duolingo but turn off the audio sections. Also, watch a lot of youtube videos in your target language.
> Do that and I can insure anyone fluency in 8 months.


Isn't Anki flash cards? I was going to use that with my kids since we're going to start homeschooling them.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 28, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Isn't Anki flash cards? I was going to use that with my kids since we're going to start homeschooling them.


Yes, it's a flash card program. You can do a lot of cool stuff with them. The best way to learn new words with it is to have the cards both ways. Like: French -> Francais and Francais -> French so you have two cards for one word. It's also important to say them outloud. Saying stuff outloud helps you remember facts in general, not just words


----------



## Trig.Point (Apr 28, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> They advertise it as more of a class/ method to learning a language than a tool and price it accordingly. I wouldn't bother with it though unless you want to sound prim and proper in any country you want to learn the language of. It also wont teach you a lot about the vocabulary or use enough of it. I think people would get more out of a Udemy language course and Babbel.


A friend of mine learned Czech, using what he referred to as the Asshole method. 

Essentially over the course of a few days he learned 200 words 60/40 Nouns/verbs.... He refused to learn any grammar and just went out every day in a smallish Czech town interacting with people and refusing to speak English. The Czech's being pretty decent (white) people, made an effort to work though his limited grasp of the language to actually communicate with him. After a few months, his vocabularly grew, and after about a year of being slowly talked to by various bar maids and cashiers his grasp of the grammar did as well.

He says at times people looked like they were about to get violent, but in less than a year he was fluent.


----------



## ConSluttant (Apr 29, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> lol. I would love to buy a commemorative coin based on every brainlet that sues this place. Turn their frivolous lawsuits into kiwi-supporting fun.


TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY I WILL BUY THEM ALL


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (May 5, 2021)

Holy shit, @Null did you really get Robert Barnes of lawTube on retainer?? HAHAHAHA. Finally our lolpig will get the worldwide attention and mockery that he truly deserves


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 6, 2021)

Trig.Point said:


> He says at times people looked like they were about to get violent, but in less than a year he was fluent.


I find this hard to believe.


----------



## Dyn (May 7, 2021)

@Null why did you hire a tax fraud lawyer?


----------



## Null (May 7, 2021)

Dyn said:


> @Null why did you hire a tax fraud lawyer?


Referral from one of the twenty attorneys I already have. He's representing a narrow set of interests here (i.e. I'm not being sued and just want this dipshit to fuck off from what he assumes is an easy target). Didn't realize he streamed.


----------



## Dyn (May 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Referral from one of the twenty attorneys I already have. He's representing a narrow set of interests here (i.e. I'm not being sued and just want this dipshit to fuck off from what he assumes is an easy target). Didn't realize he streamed.


Make him say 'sneed' in a superchat.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Referral from one of the twenty attorneys I already have. He's representing a narrow set of interests here (i.e. I'm not being sued and just want this dipshit to fuck off from what he assumes is an easy target). Didn't realize he streamed.


Be assured he knows all about you for sure. He's actually kind of a big deal in the legal tuber circles. He's also one of Kyle Rittenhouses lawyers. Probably the best kind of lawyer for the farms tbqh. He understands the internet and absolutely despises woke law.


----------



## Null (May 7, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Be assured he knows all about you for sure. He's actually kind of a big deal in the legal tuber circles. He's also one of Kyle Rittenhouses lawyers. Probably the best kind of lawyer for the farms tbqh. He understands the internet and absolutely despises woke law.


neat

i just want the retards to fuck off and I'm taking the walmart policy of no easy wins


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Wasn't Robert Barnes the yt lawyer who was pushing the election fraud meme? He had all this hot info and it turned out to be bs.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 7, 2021)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Wasn't Robert Barnes the yt lawyer who was pushing the election fraud meme? He had all this hot info and it turned out to be bs.


Not really. He was suspicious and was more mad that courts refused to actually look at it, and took the position nobody can know its actually adjudicated. He also dunked on the media for saying the courts found nothing when actually all the lawsuits were dismissed procedurally rather then on facts. His primary focus of law is in criminal defense and civil rights where the client is somebody getting dunked on by the Feds. He has that contrarian position where he does not believe anything the FBI and Prosecutors say. In short he is absolutely perfect for Dear Leader


----------



## Not Really Here (May 7, 2021)

Null said:


> neat
> 
> i just want the retards to fuck off and I'm taking the walmart policy of no easy wins


You retained Wesley Snipes lawyer, who won 120,000 Euros betting on Trump to win in '16.
Epic.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 7, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> You retained Wesley Snipes lawyer, who won 120,000 Euros betting on Trump to win in '16.
> Epic.


Fatricks lawyer probably wont have any smug statements now. Would love to be a fly on the wall when its explained just how expensive this got for him


----------



## Not Really Here (May 7, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Fatricks lawyer probably wont have any smug statements now. Would love to be a fly on the wall when its explained just how expensive this got for him


I think you underestimate just how out of touch a lawyer can be.
Null would be a good guest on a VivaBarnes podcast, "so. what was your childhood like and how did you get cancelled from everything?"


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (May 8, 2021)

Null said:


> Referral from one of the twenty attorneys I already have. He's representing a narrow set of interests here (i.e. I'm not being sued and just want this dipshit to fuck off from what he assumes is an easy target). Didn't realize he streamed.


You really didn't know who Robert Barnes was? Well, lucky pick then lol. You'll be hearing a lot about/from him from Rekieta and Viva


----------



## ILoveNiggers (May 8, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> You really didn't know who Robert Barnes was? Well, lucky pick then lol. You'll be hearing a lot about/from him from Rekieta and Viva


This guy represented Wesley Snipes, Alex Jones, several Covington Kids and Kyle Rittenhouse whilst being a big deal on YT. He also got a scholarship to Yale.  Solid pick, nigga.


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2021)

ILoveNiggers said:


> This guy represented Wesley Snipes, Alex Jones, several Covington Kids and Kyle Rittenhouse whilst being a big deal on YT. He also got a scholarship to Yale.  Solid pick, nigga.


Barnes is solid.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 8, 2021)

ILoveNiggers said:


> This guy represented Wesley Snipes, Alex Jones, several Covington Kids and Kyle Rittenhouse whilst being a big deal on YT. He also got a scholarship to Yale.  Solid pick, nigga.


He's also got 13k subscribers on Youtube and frequently collabs with other legal streamers. 

Daily reminder that two years ago only a few hundred people knew what a mook Fatrick was, now it's probably a couple thousand and it's looking to rise, all thanks to his own belligerent faggotry. He wanted to blow this whole thing up into a big legal spectacle, and he should've been careful with what he wished for.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (May 8, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> He's also got 13k subscribers on Youtube and frequently collabs with other legal streamers.
> 
> Daily reminder that two years ago only a few hundred people knew what a mook Fatrick was, now it's probably a couple thousand and it's looking to rise, all thanks to his own belligerent faggotry. He wanted to blow this whole thing up into a big legal spectacle, and he should've been careful with what he wished for.


"Unintended Consequences" should be the motto of KF.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 8, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> "Unintended Consequences" should be the motto of KF.


also: "why won't you learn"

I think the common thread among all cows with more than 5 pages on here is that they won't stop doing the same stupid shit even as they complain about the consequences. This pudgy wanna-be badass is no exception.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (May 10, 2021)

Hiring Robert Barnes to quash a Cloudflare subpoena is like bringing a nuke to a knife fight. Can't wait until this fat faggot is bankrupt.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 10, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> Ah Jeez dude. If you eventually find yourself in a situation where you can't do this Kiwi Farms thing anymore and you gotta get a normal job, your US citizenship is a giant asset. For all its flaws, USA has the highest salaries for what you do. Also if you ever have any kids (even in other countries), they can at any point in their life decide to become citizens. I understand your frustrations 1000%, but don't renounce your US citizenship man it's not worth it.


Said like a true BLM hamburger munching 56%er


----------



## Stoneheart (May 12, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Not really. He was suspicious and was more mad that courts refused to actually look at it, and took the position nobody can know its actually adjudicated.


Thats not totaly true, he talked alot about fraud with his Pollster friend, but he made fun of Q and their Dominion shit.



Null said:


> i just want the retards to fuck off and I'm taking the walmart policy of no easy wins


Can you try to make some kind of stream with him once this is over?


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> He also dunked on the media for saying the courts found nothing when actually all the lawsuits were dismissed procedurally rather then on facts.


Many of them were dismissed for lack of standing under Article III, which is a lack of subject matter jurisdiction.  It is incredibly improper for a court lacking jurisdiction to render an opinion on anything.  That's not procedural, it's a fatal, fundamental defect in the cause of action.


----------



## Null (May 12, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Many of them were dismissed for lack of standing under Article III, which is a lack of subject matter jurisdiction.  It is incredibly improper for a court lacking jurisdiction to render an opinion on anything.  That's not procedural, it's a fatal, fundamental defect in the cause of action.


Those lawsuits were just designed to raise money and accomplish nothing.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 13, 2021)

Only the diehard republicans who like being told what to think are still believing the "courts refused to look at the evidence" talking points.


----------



## A_right_horrorshow (May 15, 2021)

Patrick, your writing is mediocre and you are deeply unpleasant to look at. All you have achieved here is to make yourself look like an even more colossal tit than you usually do on a daily basis whilst giving a lawyer a wheelbarrow full of money with little to no chance of regaining anything in return except more embarrassment.

Find anything untrue in that statement.


----------



## Smoke Manmuscle (May 16, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> "Unintended Consequences" should be the motto of KF.


Nah Streisand Effect in action


----------



## Caverlock (May 18, 2021)

Here's hoping Mr. Tomlinson will find the 5/27 hearing as disappointing as he found "German Meatloaf" forty pounds ago.


("Actual tough guy" self-defense instructor btw)
(A , L)


----------



## break these cuffs (May 18, 2021)

Reply


Caverlock said:


> Here's hoping Mr. Tomlinson will find the 5/27 hearing as disappointing as he found "German Meatloaf" forty pounds ago.
> 
> View attachment 2179719("Actual tough guy" self-defense instructor btw)
> (A , L)


I guess it was only a matter of time until he trooned out.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 18, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Reply
> 
> I guess it was only a matter of time until he trooned out.


Even if he did, "These aren't bitch tits, they're a true symbol of womanhood" doesn't explain the gut


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 19, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Here's hoping Mr. Tomlinson will find the 5/27 hearing as disappointing as he found "German Meatloaf" forty pounds ago.
> 
> View attachment 2179719("Actual tough guy" self-defense instructor btw)
> (A , L)


Here I thought it was hackbraten (just means ground meat roast). It's rather good with eggs inside. Denmark has an even better version of it.


----------



## Vetti (May 19, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Here's hoping Mr. Tomlinson will find the 5/27 hearing as disappointing as he found "German Meatloaf" forty pounds ago.
> 
> View attachment 2179719("Actual tough guy" self-defense instructor btw)
> (A , L)


Broader in the chest than most. But those shoulders...


----------



## break these cuffs (May 20, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Broader in the chest than most. But those shoulders...


I still can't get over how much of his fat is stored in his head. He'd almost look normal skinnyfat in the pic if it weren't for the head. The breasts are distracting, but I'm convinced he's trying to highlight them giving the gay ass sweater he's wearing.


----------



## Caverlock (May 20, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> Even if he did, "These aren't bitch tits, they're a true symbol of womanhood" doesn't explain the gut


A month and a half later he's gatekeeping the gym.

(A, L)


----------



## Wodanaz (May 24, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> Here's hoping Mr. Tomlinson will find the 5/27 hearing as disappointing as he found "German Meatloaf" forty pounds ago.
> 
> View attachment 2179719("Actual tough guy" self-defense instructor btw)
> (A , L)


Why does he look like ted cruz?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 24, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> A month and a half later he's gatekeeping the gym.
> 
> View attachment 2189123(A, L)


He look like he hasn't seen the inside of a gym for more than a decade.


----------



## Ecliptic (May 25, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> He look like he hasn't seen the inside of a gym for more than a decade.


Pilfered from Caverlock's thread, imagine you're some poor soul who searched Instagram for "Wisconsin Athletic Club" and saw this:




View attachment 1106292


----------



## ILoveNiggers (May 25, 2021)

pilnowacz said:


> Pilfered from Caverlock's thread, imagine you're some poor soul who searched Instagram for "Wisconsin Athletic Club" and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite fat, pathetic pig pics.  All these ripped motherfuckers working their asses off and then there’s this fat spastic with the pedophile grin doing absolutely nothing except look like he’s cruising for rape victims.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (May 27, 2021)

@Null thoughts on today's hearing? I am confused as to why Mr. Barnes didn't mention to Judge Ashley that Cloudflare gave you a timeframe to file a motion to quash, you filed within that timeframe, but they still turned over the info anyway. That said, Mr. Resto (Fatrick's attorney) said that he would be turning over the information he received from Cloudflare to your lawyer. When you get the opportunity, can you tell us what Cloudflare provided them?


----------



## Null (May 27, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> @Null thoughts on today's hearing? I am confused as to why Mr. Barnes didn't mention to Judge Ashley that Cloudflare gave you a timeframe to file a motion to quash, you filed within that timeframe, but they still turned over the info anyway. That said, Mr. Resto (Fatrick's attorney) said that he would be turning over the information he received from Cloudflare to your lawyer. When you get the opportunity, can you tell us what Cloudflare provided them?


I would assume that Cloudflare's timeframes are irrelevant to the interests of the court and is a part of the business relationship between me and them only.


----------



## Caverlock (May 27, 2021)

I've already nearly completed a response that dashes every one of Patrick's allegations against me in his complaint all to hell (I'm not posting it here, because I'm not sure if that would just cause more inconvenience for this site down the line).

Patrick S. Tomlinson and/or legal counsel acting on his behalf:

Provably used highly misleading quotes intended to make it appear I allege Patrick abuses women, rather than condones the use of violence against certain women
Provably made false claims that he does not condone violence against non-violent women who are his political enemies
Provably made false attributions of harassing phone calls to me
Provably made false attributions of doxing to me on Kiwifarms
Provably made false claims that I posted in an alleged harassment thread (not on Kiwifarms) that never contained posts by me


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (May 28, 2021)

Null said:


> I would assume that Cloudflare's timeframes are irrelevant to the interests of the court and is a part of the business relationship between me and them only.


Okay, but Mr. Barnes' argument was that Cloudflare violated a consumer protection law, and Mr. Resto's rebuttal was that you were given ample notice and did not properly dispute the quash in time. Not trying to be Mr. Armchair lawyer here but I am confused.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Okay, but Mr. Barnes' argument was that Cloudflare violated a consumer protection law, and Mr. Resto's rebuttal was that you were given ample notice and did not properly dispute the quash in time. Not trying to be Mr. Armchair lawyer here but I am confused.


Dunno mate, ask him.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 28, 2021)

where can I listen to the hearing?


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 28, 2021)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> where can I listen to the hearing?


A Good and presumably well-endowed Samaritan clipped it:










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ConSluttant (May 28, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Okay, but Mr. Barnes' argument was that Cloudflare violated a consumer protection law, and Mr. Resto's rebuttal was that you were given ample notice and did not properly dispute the quash in time. Not trying to be Mr. Armchair lawyer here but I am confused.


Null's notice started at the same time Cloudflare's did according to the law. Cloudflare fucked null in the drive thru. It is not plaintiff's fault Null got fucked. Ergo Null loses.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 28, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> A Good and presumably well-endowed Samaritan clipped it:


cool thanks.
I appreciate null alerting us to the lawyers trying to prosecute posters over nothing, but 10:20 was reminder that his interests aren't always the same as our need to know and gossip.


ConSluttant said:


> Null's notice started at the same time Cloudflare's did according to the law. Cloudflare fucked null in the drive thru. It is not plaintiff's fault Null got fucked. Ergo Null loses.


Barnes was asked to write and explain defense's perspective on the motion to quash so it probably was still communicated. the judge just wanted to move on from the topic. the plaintiff also said the subpoena's purpose was to identify null, which seems like the most expensive way possible to click the "about" button lol


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 29, 2021)

Minor update in the dedicated Patrick thread: there's a bunch of documents related to the case that were made public a few days ago. These deal with the onaforums.net side of the suit and don't directly involve Kiwifarms so I don't see a reason to repost them in full here, but they do include_ a lot_ of stuff that built up to this, including the original complaint. Definitely worth checking out if you want more backstory to this whole situation or just want to laugh at a bonafide lolsuit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 29, 2021)

This has to be one of the most dumb lolsuits ever, where it's at least possible I'm actually being sued but don't even care enough to figure it out.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (May 30, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> Minor update in the dedicated Patrick thread: there's a bunch of documents related to the case that were made public a few days ago. These deal with the onaforums.net side of the suit and don't directly involve Kiwifarms so I don't see a reason to repost them in full here, but they do include_ a lot_ of stuff that built up to this, including the original complaint. Definitely worth checking out if you want more backstory to this whole situation or just want to laugh at a bonafide lolsuit.


This, read the complaint here (starts on page eight): https://nanaimg.net/lolsuit

Funniest thing I've ever read, I think I woke the neighbors.


----------



## Mr Moonface (May 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This has to be one of the most dumb lolsuits ever, where it's at least possible I'm actually being sued but don't even care enough to figure it out.


Looking through it, if you did any of the following there's a chance you might be on there.

- Created a forum to mock Pat
- Created his KF thread
- Left a bad review for one of his books
- Called him a pedophile
- Trolled the memorial pages for some of Pat's dead relatives
- Called him a depressed alcoholic

The last one is the most puzzling, he's been called much worse. No idea why that specific insult made the list.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 30, 2021)

Nigniggerson said:


> Looking through it, if you did any of the following there's a chance you might be on there.
> 
> - Created a forum to mock Pat
> - Created his KF thread
> ...


Presumably because "alcoholic" implies bad moral character in the eyes of the law so is an easy type of defamation to sue for.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 30, 2021)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Barnes was asked to write and explain defense's perspective on the motion to quash so it probably was still communicated. the judge just wanted to move on from the topic. the plaintiff also said the subpoena's purpose was to identify null, which seems like the most expensive way possible to click the "about" button lol


There has been debate on whether Fatrick's lawyers drool into their cheerios at dinner or scamming Fat and wasting the court's time by motioning for easily available information. I hope it's both.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 30, 2021)

@Caverlock theme


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (May 30, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Presumably because "alcoholic" implies bad moral character in the eyes of the law so is an easy type of defamation to sue for.


He has admitted that he is an alcoholic on numerous occasions. In the time frame that Nigel Igger is referencing (shortly after his first wife divorced him), Patrick specifically said that he was addicted to alcohol and sleeping pills. 






Since then, he has continued to talk openly about being an alcoholic. He has referred to himself as a "drunk with anger management issues who has been involved in numerous barfights", he once wrote a piece encouraging aspiring authors to get hammered before they engage in their craft, he can be seen chugging a beer before his "comedy" sets. If he actually serves someone with a defamation suit as a public figure for calling him an alcoholic, that suit will be slapped down so fast and he will be paying every penny of that person's legal fees.


----------



## ogmudbone (May 30, 2021)

Patrick is still both fat and a cuck.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 31, 2021)

Nigniggerson said:


> Looking through it, if you did any of the following there's a chance you might be on there.
> 
> - Created a forum to mock Pat
> - Created his KF thread
> ...


I believe it's confirmed that @Caverlock is the only Kiwi they're after, for making the thread that includes Fat's dox. He's the only person who's mentioned in the complaint with explicit reference to his posting here.

Which is a dumb move on Pat's part, because they're now subpoenaing an extra site for a single user's info. A user who has an account on the other site that's already the main focus of the suit. I don't think he's even trying to get his KF page pulled down, he's just after Caverlock's deets so he can sue him for harassment. Given how the ludicrous calibre of the othet charges brought, they could've just as easily targetted him for something he did on onaforums.net and saved considerable effort and legal costs by not bring another party into this mess. Obviously, his lawyer is presumably quite pleased with the current trajectory of the case, and Pat's too much of a delusional dolt to recognize that he's being milked.


----------



## Null (May 31, 2021)

Judge completely fails to understand that he requested more information than what is needed, and that the information is freely available on the website on every single page.


----------



## Caverlock (May 31, 2021)

I'm working on a comprehensive response to Patrick's complaint, but I would like to quickly mention that I was not the person who posted Patrick's dox.  They were edited in by someone else.

In fact, I deleted them the first time they were added, and then they were reposted by someone else, and edited back into the OP.

(A, L)


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 31, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> This, read the complaint here (starts on page eight): https://nanaimg.net/lolsuit
> 
> Funniest thing I've ever read, I think I woke the neighbors.


Oh MAN, thanks for the link! 

I am glad i took the time to read the lolsuit, it's absolutely fucking gutbusting, as he lists out all the amazon reviews calling him a pedo and a racist, and those onaforums or whatever they are where he was roasted too.  Not even closed to finished and my sides are aching. I might have to sue Tomlinson for malicious wounding by lolmilk attack.

Comedy gold, Ima be savouring the rest of this slowly tonight now.


----------



## MySonDavid (Jun 1, 2021)

Melissa Sanchez said:


> This, read the complaint here (starts on page eight): https://nanaimg.net/lolsuit
> 
> Funniest thing I've ever read, I think I woke the neighbors.


Any old reddit fags know if the SpaceEdge named in this document is the real SpaceEdge? It would bring me much mirth knowing that, after all his cunting about Pat-posting on the sub and shutting the place down, The Sultan of Strabismus finds himself in the legal crosshairs of the alpha chad Patrick S. Tomlinson.


----------



## Caverlock (Jun 6, 2021)

I posted a response to "Factual Allegation 19" (the one against me) here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/patrick-sean-tomlinson-stealthygeek.65412/post-9159943

It's far, far too long.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 8, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> I posted a response to "Factual Allegation 19" (the one against me) here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/patrick-sean-tomlinson-stealthygeek.65412/post-9159943
> 
> It's far, far too long.



DEEEEEEEYUM. Your archiving skills are unmatched, brotherman. Fatrick picked the wrong man to fuck with. You were never in any trouble to begin with, but that was a fun read.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> DEEEEEEEYUM. Your archiving skills are unmatched, brotherman. Fatrick picked the wrong man to fuck with. You were never in any trouble to begin with, but that was a fun read.


Fucking with autists is always a bad idea.
Fatrick is finding out that this isn't a Twitter or Reddit Fight...
-It isn't free. It is VERY costly
-Updoots don't count for shit
-You must address all evidence brought before the court

and in the end
-There really isn't a 'winner'


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 8, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> and in the end
> -There really isn't a 'winner'


The Farms always wins. We side with the lulz.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 8, 2021)

Patrick's lawyers did not look happy about being in the same conference call as Robert Barnes. Was fun to see him in action though. He uses the exact same set up for court appearance as he does for livestreams which makes sense but is still fun to see.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 9, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> . Was fun to see him in action though. He uses the exact same set up for court appearance as he does for livestreams which makes sense but is still fun to see.


HE has the same flaw he has in livestreams. he is much to nice to degenerates...  this was just a little bit better than his debate with that mexican catboy lover.
Boomer cant understand how times have changed and how uncool it is to stay silent in the face of degeneracy...


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> and in the end
> -There really isn't a 'winner'



There aren't always winners in lawsuits, but this one will be a decisive victory for onaforums. Patrick will not only lose but be forced to pay the legal fees for everyone he dragged into this. He will undoubtedly lose his house, motorcycle, Mustang, and any other possessions he has before going bankrupt. 

Keep in mind this is all happening because Patrick is a self-obsessed narcissist who cannot fathom allowing someone else to get the last word or take the last shot. Every time someone slights him, even if it's an anonymous troll, he needs to fire back. The "onaforums" people have trolled plenty of other people in the past. A few have tried fighting back at first, but everyone eventually realized that it's pointless to try to fight back, and left it alone. The O and A people have ALWAYS left their trolling victims alone after they stopped responding. It really is true what they say - "Don't feed the trolls".


----------



## :gold: (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> There aren't always winners in lawsuits, but this one will be a decisive victory for onaforums. Patrick will not only lose but be forced to pay the legal fees for everyone he dragged into this. He will undoubtedly lose his house, motorcycle, Mustang, and any other possessions he has before going bankrupt.


Maybe some of his costs can be covered by legal insurance, provided he has one.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2021)

:gold: said:


> Maybe some of his costs can be covered by legal insurance, provided he has one.


Insurance generally doesn't pay for willful acts like filing a frivolous lawsuit to harass people.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 12, 2021)

:gold: said:


> Maybe some of his costs can be covered by legal insurance, provided he has one.


As an aside in the Era of Twitter and woke mobs this is definitely something you need to have. I attached defamation and libel insurance to my home policy. Last thing I need is some spaz Karen accusing my of being a waycist on tik tok to get me fired for petty reasons.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 13, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> As an aside in the Era of Twitter and woke mobs this is definitely something you need to have. I attached defamation and libel insurance to my home policy. Last thing I need is some spaz Karen accusing my of being a waycist on tik tok to get me fired for petty reasons.


seriously? This is a thing now? Defamation and libel insurance? How the fuck do you cash in on that?
I thought Pet Insurance was sketchy...
My father argued that Dental Insurance was a scam. Thank god he died not knowing about this.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 13, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> seriously? This is a thing now? Defamation and libel insurance? How the fuck do you cash in on that?
> I thought Pet Insurance was sketchy...
> My father argued that Dental Insurance was a scam. Thank god he died not knowing about this.


You add it to your home owners insurance though depending on the insurance it only protects if you did something in your home. Look up umbrella policies for home insurance.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 13, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> As an aside in the Era of Twitter and woke mobs this is definitely something you need to have. I attached defamation and libel insurance to my home policy. Last thing I need is some spaz Karen accusing my of being a waycist on tik tok to get me fired for petty reasons.


weird. how does your policy even define this?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 14, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> seriously? This is a thing now? Defamation and libel insurance? How the fuck do you cash in on that?
> I thought Pet Insurance was sketchy...
> My father argued that Dental Insurance was a scam. Thank god he died not knowing about this.


It actually makes perverse sense. When you take out a mortgage, your ability to pay it back is tied to your ability to work. Thanks to social media, you can now be effortlessly defamed and fired, jeopardizing your ability to pay back the loan in much the same way a fire could.

I did not know about this either tbh. I simply applied for home owners insurance and the agent asked if I wanted to add defamation and libel to policy. It took all of three seconds for it to click in my brain why she would ask that. "This is because of Twitter isn't it". I said. She did not even laugh. Just said "yes, that and other internet platforms"

Basically from my reading of the terms, if a third party says something publicly about me that leads directly to me losing my primary income source, the insurer is obligated to hire a lawyer on my behalf (but of their choosing) in order to prosecute a lawsuit. It does require me to actually not have done the evil thing of course, which gives them a ton of wiggle room and essentially means if I lose the lawsuit they don't have to pay shit. So it's probably one of those I have to pay upfront and they reimburse later deals.

Still better then the alternative.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 14, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Basically from my reading of the terms, if a third party says something publicly about me that leads directly to me losing my primary income source, the insurer is obligated to hire a lawyer on my behalf (but of their choosing) in order to prosecute a lawsuit. It does require me to actually not have done the evil thing of course, which gives them a ton of wiggle room and essentially means if I lose the lawsuit they don't have to pay shit. So it's probably one of those I have to pay upfront and they reimburse later deals.


imo sounds like they're just fronting you the cash for actual defamation cases, not insuring you against twitter political fallout. like if someone tweets your boss "mindlessobserver posts on a hate site" and you want compensation, I expect the insurer will fixate on the question of if you posted here, not if kf is a hate site.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 14, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> It actually makes perverse sense. When you take out a mortgage, your ability to pay it back is tied to your ability to work. Thanks to social media, you can now be effortlessly defamed and fired, jeopardizing your ability to pay back the loan in much the same way a fire could.
> 
> I did not know about this either tbh. I simply applied for home owners insurance and the agent asked if I wanted to add defamation and libel to policy. It took all of three seconds for it to click in my brain why she would ask that. "This is because of Twitter isn't it". I said. She did not even laugh. Just said "yes, that and other internet platforms"
> 
> ...


Life Hack:
Save yourself hundreds of dollars per year- remove yourself from all social media.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## cjöcker (Jun 15, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> seriously? This is a thing now? Defamation and libel insurance? How the fuck do you cash in on that?


It's for news outlets and journalists. When a sue happy nigger comes in with an SLAPP they pay the lawyer's fees.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2021)

cjöcker said:


> It's for news outlets and journalists. When a sue happy nigger comes in with an SLAPP they pay the lawyer's fees.


News outlets and journalists can't get coverage through an umbrella policy in a homeowner's policy.  They need specialized insurance for news work, which if you're some tabloid is going to be expensive.  A large media outlet, especially one that mainly defames people, is a lot more likely to have experienced, aggressive in-house counsel already.



Spoiler: insurance sperging



The homeowner's policies can be pretty limited in scope, sometimes even requiring it be something you literally did while physically in your home.  They could also require it be something you did in the scope of your business, rather than just any random thing you said.  They also exclude almost any willful acts, so if the case is to an actual malice standard and you lose, they probably won't pay out.  They could, for example, decide up front you committed a willful act and refuse to pay.

They also vary in what they give you.  For instance, they can provide a lawyer, but then limit the scope of representation.  Or they can pay for you to hire your own lawyer, but similarly, pull the economic plug if it's getting too expensive, essentially coercing you to settle.  This could nearly force you into a settlement where you have to sacrifice your rights permanently.

Another kind of policy is indemnification, where rather than pay up front, they only pay you after expenses have been incurred, and they could choose after the fact to challenge whether the policy covers you, after you have already paid out of pocket for a probably expensive legal fight.

So then, after you already went through an expensive legal fight, win or lose, now you have to sue the insurance carrier, too.  Some carriers, who I won't name but their name starts with "All" and ends with "State," are notorious for this. 

These policies are not going to be much use if you're sued by Disney or Microsoft or a Hollywood celebrity with unlimited money, or if you're acting as some kind of citizen journalist in general who might be attacked by powerful interests.  

On their good side, adding one of these to an umbrella policy on a homeowner's policy is usually really cheap with nominal policy limits of $1 million or even more, and they'd probably do a reasonably good job deflecting random nut harassment suits, although if it were for Kiwi Farms type shit, where you actively go out and poke the nut, they might refuse to pay out.



tl;dr these policies are probably worth it in some cases but you really need to know exactly what you're getting


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2021)

Update on my end: I think the representatives have reached an agreement and the forum's interest in this is going to be resolved. I was mostly concerned with making sure that aggressive parties weren't getting anything for free. There wasn't any material dispute, I was concerned why I was getting hit with subpoenas out of nowhere about shit I wasn't party in.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 17, 2021)

Null said:


> Update on my end: I think the representatives have reached an agreement and the forum's interest in this is going to be resolved. I was mostly concerned with making sure that aggressive parties weren't getting anything for free. There wasn't any material dispute, I was concerned why I was getting hit with subpoenas out of nowhere about shit I wasn't party in.


Did you provide them with @Caverlock 's info?


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Did you provide them with @Caverlock 's info?


If they intend to subpoena for that they've not stated. I really wish you people would assume in good faith I'd tell people about an incoming subpoena at this point in time.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 18, 2021)

Null said:


> If they intend to subpoena for that they've not stated. I really wish you people would assume in good faith I'd tell people about an incoming subpoena at this point in time.


How could they know that you don't roll over for every slapdick who shits out an angry email? You don't have a history calling people, including foreign governments, who threaten frivolous legal action against you niggers or have hired attorneys to litigate on your behalf and the forum's. It is entirely within your character to do everything you can to help a fat retard who is trying to abuse the court system in order to dox the person who threw salami on his porch.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 18, 2021)

Null said:


> If they intend to subpoena for that they've not stated. I really wish you people would assume in good faith I'd tell people about an incoming subpoena at this point in time.



Aight jw. FYI he has had Encyclopedia Dramatica's info for months now and has still not subpoenaed Aediot for Nigel Igger (guy who wrote most of his ED article)'s info. He has also had the info of the guy who owned patrickstomlinson.net and not served him. So you might not get anything. 

Some have speculated that this whole lolsuit came as a result of rich in-laws and is just a game of chicken whereby he hopes we all get scared and stop making fun of him, when in reality he's just gonna run out of money. Either way sorry you had to spend money on lawyers. Will throw some donos your way once the lolsuit is officially dead.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> If they intend to subpoena for that they've not stated. I really wish you people would assume in good faith I'd tell people about an incoming subpoena at this point in time.


Isn't @Caverlock already known anyway?  If not, he doesn't seem terribly concerned.


----------



## Caverlock (Jun 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Isn't @Caverlock already known anyway?  If not, he doesn't seem terribly concerned.


He doesn't know who I am, and hasn't gotten my info from the site that shall not be named.

I don't want that fucking lunatic finding out who I am, but I'm also not going to back off when I know I haven't done anything illegal.


----------



## :gold: (Jun 19, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> It is entirely within your character to do everything you can to help a fat retard who is trying to abuse the court system in order to dox the person who threw salami on his porch.


I am deeply offended that someone wasted good salami on that pig-like retard.


----------



## ILoveNiggers (Jun 19, 2021)

:gold: said:


> I am deeply offended that someone wasted good salami on that pig-like retard.


It looked like some shitty bologna to be fair. I bet Piggy still wiped it off and stuffed it down his gullet all the same.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 19, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> He doesn't know who I am, and hasn't gotten my info from the site that shall not be named.
> 
> I don't want that fucking lunatic finding out who I am, but I'm also not going to back off when I know I haven't done anything illegal.


Hopefully you live in a state with a SLAPP law. Patrick's efforts to find out who you are could end up in a cash windfall for you. He's really wishing on the monkey's paw with this fools errand.


----------



## Caverlock (Jun 19, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Hopefully you live in a state with a SLAPP law. Patrick's efforts to find out who you are could end up in a cash windfall for you. He's really wishing on the monkey's paw with this fools errand.



My state has an extremely strong Anti-SLAPP law.  I only haven't posted it here because I figured why reveal my location for him.  I've gone over it thoroughly and will post it here with my notes if he ever reveals that he knows my state of residence.

I also have a mountain of evidence that ~2/3's the other John Does he names in his complaint were engaging him under the SAME USERNAMES at least as early as October 2019, nearly 4 months before my thread even began being worked on in the Prospering Grounds (private WIP) subforum here, and nearly 8 months before it was moved to a main, public subforum.   Additionally, I have proof he was doxed continuously after September 2018, and, specifically, on another, fully operational webforum by two of the John Does in the complaint long before someone else edited his Dox into my thread here, and again after I deleted them the first time.  I haven't posted that evidence here, because I figured I could have an additional bogus charge leveled against me of trying to drive traffic from here to those sites.  All of this, of course, is in addition to the mountains of evidence I've presented that he was engaging NON-STOP with trolls since September 2018, yet a thread I created on Kiwifarms on 1-20-2020 that received very, very little attention caused him to be attacked by people from 09-11-2018 onward--such are my powers over time and space...and perhaps astral projection and telekinesis if he's accusing me of throwing deli meat on his walkway from 800 miles away.  Additionally, I've proven that he was doxed by and engaging in fighting with numerous individuals years before the feud with the O&A remnants even began.

He has nothing.  It's an extremely costly intimidation ploy from a crybully and his eager-to-be-paid lawyers.  He is understandably desperate to have such a colossal repository of proof of his awful behavior scrubbed from the internet.

If he files against me, he will lose, pay my legal fees, and almost certainly sanctions as well.  The Anti-SLAPP law on the books here is designed to defeat and punish exactly what he is scheming to do.

Still, I don't believe even he is enough of an idiotic, malignant narcissist to try that; I believe he's just trying to get my information for leverage.  I've also compiled a long list of reasons it would be extremely irresponsible to let someone like him have my information, but I haven't posted it, because his representation would probably use it to lob some more easily disproven defamation claims at me, but fighting them could take hundreds of hours of my time.  Let's just say it's very provable that he supports "dragging," doxing, "social consequences" (including "intimidation," beatings, body fluids thrown on them,"utter ruin", imprisonment, etc.) for his enemies, and has friends in a certain group that is known for violent intimidation tactics, and has performed at least once in a venue that declared its allegiance to that same group in their front window.  He's even claimed himself to belong to this group/movement.  Sorry to be vague, but I feel I have to be at this point.

This is all in addition to his brags of being a violent, heavily armed drunk who has repeatedly expressed his willingness to shoot people, and even encouraged people to show up to his house for that purpose for years after he began living with his current wife.


----------



## The Man From Nowhere (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks like there is going to be another hearing on July 19th to decide on the motion to quash.

@Null


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 23, 2021)

Patrick's motion in opposition to Quasi's (onaforums) motion to quash was just uploaded today. It contained some very strange never-before-seen examples of "harrassment" that Fatrick allegedly had received from members of the onaforums. Before I post them, I want you to read this Fatrick tweet and take note of his peculiar writing style. Notice how he uses short, dramatic sentences. He talks like this. To drive his points home. To make it more cinematic. 






Got that? Okay, here are some excerpts from an email that Fatrick had allegedly received from email address "YouWillNeverFindMe1488@protonmail.com". These were taken straight from Pat's motion in opposition to Quasi's motion to quash. 













Aside from having the EXACT same overly dramatic short sentence writing style, there are several very peculiar word choices that "YouWillNeverFindMe1488@protonmail.com" makes. For instance, who the hell would ever say "I'm going to defame you and you can't stop me! Hahaha!" Or "I will never feel remorse for my actions!!"

Yeah, he's very bad at this. Even before the O and A people discovered him, he was criticized as an author for having character dialogue that was "too robotic", but I digress. As an added bonus, here is a user who made an account on onaforums on 19 May 2021, made 7 very gruesome violent posts about Patrick in about a 30 minute timespan, then left and never return. ALL of these posts were referenced in Fatrick's motion in opposition to Quasi's motion to quash.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Yeah, he's very bad at this.


Is this guy somehow even considered a "writer?"  He literally can't even write in a way not to look like himself.  Any actually good writer could disguise his style.  This guy is an absolute retard.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Is this guy somehow even considered a "writer?"  He literally can't even write in a way not to look like himself.  Any actually good writer could disguise his style.  This guy is an absolute retard.



He hasn't had a writing contract in almost a year. His last 3 books (AT LEAST - likely more) haven't broken even and we're put on clearance within a couple months of release. According to Amazon sales trackers, he is lucky if he breaks a dozen book sales in a month across his entire portfolio. He is a neet who lives off welfare and other people's hard work who thinks he's God's gift to humanity because his Twitter opinions are just that important.


----------



## Caverlock (Jun 23, 2021)

For no reason at all, I was reminded of the time Patrick's main and alt accounts got banned from Twitter, and then, suddenly, a "fan-run parody account" of his cat, Robert Mewler appeared.

(A, L)



Patrick drove traffic from his IG to the "fan" account:
(A, L)

And would routinely screenshot tweets of his "fan" account a few minutes or less after they had been posted, and uploaded them to his IG:
(A, L)

He was fixated on Trump and Ford vehicles (much like his owner, who has owned "a stable of Ford Mustangs"):
(A, L)

Also, he would vigorously argue with Patrick's critics on Twitter, often by deriding their low follower counts:
(A, L)


Oddly, the @Mewler3S account would go on to be banned for ban evasion.


----------



## ILoveNiggers (Jun 23, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> For no reason at all, I was reminded of the time Patrick's main and alt accounts got banned from Twitter, and then, suddenly, a "fan-run parody account" of his cat, Robert Mewler appeared.
> 
> View attachment 2287096(A, L)
> View attachment 2287106
> ...


You are consistently burying this fat imbecile on a level previously unseen.  I’d like to see us, as a collective, completely ruin him to the point of no return.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 23, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> For no reason at all, I was reminded of the time Patrick's main and alt accounts got banned from Twitter, and then, suddenly, a "fan-run parody account" of his cat, Robert Mewler appeared.


This dude is every stereotype of the Twitter retard.  He starts out with the typical lunatic bullshit of "if I call someone a racist, it means I'm allowed to break the rules everyone else has to obey."  Then he has the idiotically obvious ban evasion sock account, because again, if he's calling people racists, no matter how unfounded the accusation, it means he's allowed to break the rules.  And then, boasting about his followers, which is sort of the opposite of the previous boasting about your IQ shit that used to be the way to say "I'm a retard" on the Internet.  "Oh yeah, well you're on Twitter and only a slight retard?  Well, look at this number that says I'm a huge, colossal fucking retard followed by a bunch of other retards!  Take that!"

Completely oblivious.


----------



## Caverlock (Jun 23, 2021)

@AnOminous you're just jealous you don't get totally not self-written fanmail, Nazi child.


(A, L)


----------



## lolwatagain (Jun 23, 2021)

ILoveNiggers said:


> You are consistently burying this fat imbecile on a level previously unseen.  I’d like to see us, as a collective, completely ruin him to the point of no return.


You mean this fat retard hasn't ruined himself to the point of no return already?  I find that hard to believe.

edit:


Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Patrick's motion in opposition to Quasi's (onaforums) motion to quash was just uploaded today. It contained some very strange never-before-seen examples of "harrassment" that Fatrick allegedly had received from members of the onaforums. Before I post them, I want you to read this Fatrick tweet and take note of his peculiar writing style. Notice how he uses short, dramatic sentences. He talks like this. To drive his points home. To make it more cinematic.
> 
> View attachment 2287017
> 
> ...


Also, why wasn't the owner of this account identified as a John Doe in the Original Complaint? He can't know that this account is one of the other John Does. It would be possible to subpoena Protonmail.

Second edit, nevermind, read the opposition, he claims he just received it recently.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 24, 2021)

This is still going on? Geez, Fatrick, take the L and move on with your drunken life.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 25, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> @AnOminous you're just jealous you don't get totally not self-written fanmail, Nazi child.
> 
> View attachment 2288903
> View attachment 2288904(A, L)



Hahaha I never took the time to read this. Here's another ridiculously obvious self-written mail he received. He truly is deranged


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Jun 25, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> You mean this fat retard hasn't ruined himself to the point of no return already?  I find that hard to believe.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


There are MANY things that he has claimed that the "trolls" have done to him, that would be 100% actionable, that are not named in the lolsuit. Things such as the Craigslist ad which he claims resulted in him getting "SWATed", the marathon cheating claims, and many others.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This dude is every stereotype of the Twitter retard.  He starts out with the typical lunatic bullshit of "if I call someone a racist, it means I'm allowed to break the rules everyone else has to obey."  Then he has the idiotically obvious ban evasion sock account, because again, if he's calling people racists, no matter how unfounded the accusation, it means he's allowed to break the rules.  And then, boasting about his followers, which is sort of the opposite of the previous boasting about your IQ shit that used to be the way to say "I'm a retard" on the Internet.  "Oh yeah, well you're on Twitter and only a slight retard?  Well, look at this number that says I'm a huge, colossal fucking retard followed by a bunch of other retards!  Take that!"
> 
> Completely oblivious.


Imagine being so desperate for attention that you have a Twitter account. And then imagine you are so desperate to use Twitter you would ban evade. The only thing worse is having a kiwi farms account and then trying to ban evade after you get the boot.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jun 30, 2021)

A hearing was held yesterday over Quasi101's (onaforums) motion to quash. It went way better than anyone expected, with the judge siding with Quasi, and Fatrick's incompetent budget lawyer stammering and making the same irrelevant points over and over. The judge has given them 10 days to submit a written argument with evidence that Quasi101 himself engaged in defamation, and a (presumably) final hearing on the matter will be held on August 23, which is way past the mid-July service deadline. 

Video here: https://youtu.be/V5DyvXXpCWg


----------



## TheShedCollector (Jul 1, 2021)

It's a shame he has a similar IQ to a glass of water, if he was just a bit smarter Fatrick the child molester wouldn't be in the process of wasting tens of thousands of dollars drawing attention to how assmad he is his shitty books got a shitty review.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> The judge has given them 10 days to submit a written argument with evidence that Quasi101 himself engaged in defamation, and a (presumably) final hearing on the matter will be held on August 23, which is way past the mid-July service deadline.


Patrick still has time to receive unprompted hate mail from Quasi101488heilHitler@protonmail.com that incriminates him directly. I'm hoping he digs himself in deeper.


----------



## Merrick (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> A hearing was held yesterday over Quasi101's (onaforums) motion to quash. It went way better than anyone expected, with the judge siding with Quasi, and Fatrick's incompetent budget lawyer stammering and making the same irrelevant points over and over. The judge has given them 10 days to submit a written argument with evidence that Quasi101 himself engaged in defamation, and a (presumably) final hearing on the matter will be held on August 23, which is way past the mid-July service deadline.
> 
> Video here: https://youtu.be/V5DyvXXpCWg


"I don't know what the proper protocol here is." - Lil Squealer


----------



## The Man From Nowhere (Jul 18, 2021)

@Null now that the farms is no longer involved with the lawsuit can you gives a rundown of what went down? I'm curious what happened that finally convinced Patrick to withdrawl the subpoena.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jul 19, 2021)

The Man From Nowhere said:


> @Null now that the farms is no longer involved with the lawsuit can you gives a rundown of what went down? I'm curious what happened that finally convinced Patrick to withdrawl the subpoena.


Also @Null I would like to get your take on how much you know about Fatrick, the lolsuit, and/or the Opie and Anthony Reddit people as a whole. Do you think Fatty has any legitimate claims or do you think he's a fat retard wasting other people's money, or do you not give a shit at all about any of this shit?


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2021)

The Man From Nowhere said:


> @Null now that the farms is no longer involved with the lawsuit can you gives a rundown of what went down? I'm curious what happened that finally convinced Patrick to withdrawl the subpoena.


It gave him no relevant information to the case.



Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Also @Null I would like to get your take on how much you know about Fatrick, the lolsuit, and/or the Opie and Anthony Reddit people as a whole. Do you think Fatty has any legitimate claims or do you think he's a fat retard wasting other people's money, or do you not give a shit at all about any of this shit?


I have no understanding of any of them but Patrick seems like one of the most pathetic faggots I've ever seen. He talks such tough shit it makes me think he's been raped and has to compensate for the emasculation.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2021)

Null said:


> He talks such tough shit it makes me think he's been raped and has to compensate for the emasculation.


If he hasn't been yet, he will be in California soon.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jul 19, 2021)

Null said:


> has to compensate for the emasculation.


In fact, he was cuckolded on camera during a model building forum meetup. Take note of his wife sitting on the other man's lap while Patrick awkwardly looks on and does nothing about it.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> In fact, he was cuckolded on camera during a model building forum meetup. Take note of his wife sitting on the other man's lap while Patrick awkwardly looks on and does nothing about it.


I agee. his badass facade is fleeing from insecurity. also that photo lmao


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 19, 2021)

Null said:


> I have no understanding of any of them but Patrick seems like one of the most pathetic faggots I've ever seen. He talks such tough shit it makes me think he's been raped and has to compensate for the emasculation.


Oh come on; _surely _there are more (less?) worthy faggoyt out there to tag as 'most pathetic.'

Broaden your horizon, kid!


----------



## The Man From Nowhere (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks like another proposed order was declined in the WI case today.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 19, 2021)

Patrick's lolsuit got nuked by Barnes, peace be upon him. No way Patrick was willing to pay the money necessary to fight this after that much firepower was brought in.

The fact that someone like Barnes was willing to put his reputation where his mouth was is a huge white pill. I got to hear the lawyer who defended Wesley Snipes from the Feds and is in the process of defending Kyle Rittenhouse say in open court "Robert Barnes here on behalf of Kiwifarms".

Thanks Patrick. From the bottom of my heart thank you. Like a dead virus vaccine you have handed the farms the tools to deal with threats that could actually take this place down. Well done sir.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> A hearing was held yesterday over Quasi101's (onaforums) motion to quash. It went way better than anyone expected, with the judge siding with Quasi, and Fatrick's incompetent budget lawyer stammering and making the same irrelevant points over and over. The judge has given them 10 days to submit a written argument with evidence that Quasi101 himself engaged in defamation, and a (presumably) final hearing on the matter will be held on August 23, which is way past the mid-July service deadline.
> 
> Video here: https://youtu.be/V5DyvXXpCWg


He's a stuttering, bumbling, fuckwit. My god he makes Ron Toye look like a  fucking lumberjack.

Also, where is Barnes in all this? I thought he was part of this case.

EDIT: HERE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWn-WIENWUc

EDIT2:  Oh that's not fatrick, that's another one of lawyers? Whoopsies.


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Jul 23, 2021)

Reverend said:


> He's a stuttering, bumbling, fuckwit. My god he makes Ron Toye look like a  fucking lumberjack.
> 
> Also, where is Barnes in all this? I thought he was part of this case.
> 
> ...


Barnes only dealt with Bull's motion to quash the Cloudflare subpoena. Most of the action in this case is centered around onaforums.net


----------



## onemap112 (Aug 11, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Seems like a weird request. He wants to sue 60 people, so he subpoena's an unrelated entity to produce documents on the owners of another entity upon which (pressumingly) the 60 people post. Why take such a roundabout route?


does this dude have a lot of money?  This looks like it's going to be an expensive case to pursue.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 11, 2021)

onemap112 said:


> does this dude have a lot of money?


I don't believe so


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> I don't believe so


He has enough to dump on lolsuits.  Lawyers only take something on contingency with a chance of success.  These guys are going to demand it up front.


----------



## KingOfGains (Aug 11, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> He has enough to dump on lolsuits.  Lawyers only take something on contingency with a chance of success.  These guys are going to demand it up front.


He doesn't honestly have/make all that much money. His book barely sell as is, and he doesn't seem to have any other sources of income except (maybe) unemployment.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 11, 2021)

One popular theory is that Pat's relatives are paying for the lawsuit. Another is that Pat and his wife defrauded the government through the PPP loans program for corona relief and are using that money for this nonsense. A number of flashy purchases were posted on Pat's twitter timeline when the PPP loans were going out, and neither he or his wife are employed.

The only thing we know for certain is that he isn't using the money from any book sales.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 12, 2021)

Mr Moonface said:


> One popular theory is that Pat's relatives are paying for the lawsuit. Another is that Pat and his wife defrauded the government through the PPP loans program for corona relief and are using that money for this nonsense. A number of flashy purchases were posted on Pat's twitter timeline when the PPP loans were going out, and neither he or his wife are employed.
> 
> The only thing we know for certain is that he isn't using the money from any book sales.


Or from convention signings. I don't think he's gone to any since 2018-19, and he apparently only asks for $2 for them.

Some of Onaforums was archived but who ever did the archive couldn't archive the images. This is why everything of his should be archived.


----------



## KingOfGains (Aug 12, 2021)

Mr Moonface said:


> One popular theory is that Pat's relatives are paying for the lawsuit. Another is that Pat and his wife defrauded the government through the PPP loans program for corona relief and are using that money for this nonsense. A number of flashy purchases were posted on Pat's twitter timeline when the PPP loans were going out, and neither he or his wife are employed.
> 
> The only thing we know for certain is that he isn't using the money from any book sales.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he was stealing from the government. Dude has that kind of mentality. Wonder what would happen if that were investigated and turned out to be true. Then his lawsuit goes right out the window (more than it already has), and that dumbass goes right to jail with no bail. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Caverlock (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr Moonface said:


> One popular theory is that Pat's relatives are paying for the lawsuit. Another is that Pat and his wife defrauded the government through the PPP loans program for corona relief and are using that money for this nonsense. A number of flashy purchases were posted on Pat's twitter timeline when the PPP loans were going out, and neither he or his wife are employed.
> 
> The only thing we know for certain is that he isn't using the money from any book sales.



I'll post some things below that some Nazis uncovered.  Assign no weight to their findings, because they're Nazis.


Wifebux received on the second week of April, 2020 to pay her *3 *employees

(A, L)


Wife's forgiven $29,600 "loan" for her bustling online business (last tweet: May 2018), approved on 4-05-2020 for...uh...more than 3 employees:
(A, L)


Pat's forgiven "loan" approved and funds delivered in May 2020:
(A, L)

May 2020:
(A, L)

July 2020:
(A, L)

July 2020 (cont.), $100 for a third of a  cardboard cutout stuffed into a seat:
(A, L)

August 2020, Long-Weekend Getaway:
(A, L)

August 2020, +20-24MPH away from the poors, $225.70:
(L)

October 2020, New Vidya:
(A, L)

December 2020, $1,100+ Shirt Rack, Movers' Fee Unknown:
(A, L)

Edit:  Left out a citation.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> In fact, he was cuckolded on camera during a model building forum meetup. Take note of his wife sitting on the other man's lap while Patrick awkwardly looks on and does nothing about it.


Is she bangable tho? 
I would but I like them curvy.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 13, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> October 2020, New Vidya:
> View attachment 2441581(A, L)


He hasn't played a lot of flight sims. Squadrons had a lot of game breaking bugs on release and at best is only an arcade flight game. There was little reason to use my VPC Cons on it so I just used a controller. So much for a "true combat flight sim" if it can be played with a PS4 controller.



Death Grip said:


> Is she bangable tho?
> I would but I like them curvy.


6/10 sometimes.


----------



## KingOfGains (Aug 24, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> I'll post some things below that some Nazis uncovered.  Assign no weight to their findings, because they're Nazis.
> 
> 
> Wifebux received on the second week of April, 2020 to pay her *3 *employees
> ...


So he openly admitted to committing ppp loan fruad on Twitter? Lol dude can get jail time for that if they ever cracked down on him for it.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Sep 24, 2021)

In case anyone is curious, Patrick Tomlinson was catfished by someone pretending to be a Huffington Post journalist, and spilled every last sensitive detail of his case, disparaged the judge, and admitted that he would defy any court orders if he lost. Today the final interview was released wherein the fake journalist (Josiah Munoz) revealed himself, and Patrick had a MELTDOWN.

Watch/listen here:





						NanaImg
					

test




					nanaimg.net


----------



## Mr Moonface (Sep 24, 2021)

I did a whole summary of the saga here. Pat was also tricked into believing that he was about to start GamerGate 2.0 through a series of articles on Vice News, what a rube.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 30, 2021)

Rick loses again.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Sep 30, 2021)

Get fucked Pat


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2021)

Full Race Replay said:


> Get fucked Pat


He just did.  Deep and hard.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 30, 2021)

To be clear for casual observers who don't want to read a court doc:
For wasting everyone's time, Patrick now owes *$23,739.55* in legal fees to the administrator of onaforums, the website dedicated to trolling him. 

Other points to consider:

When talking to a troll posing as a journalist, Patrick was terrified of this possibility and claimed he will never pay a cent even if ordered to. 
Patrick does not have this kind of money because he seemed shocked anyone would have $15k in a bank account.
Patrick is fat.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Sep 30, 2021)

"Man appearing to be made out of dough ordered to pay dough to John Doe."


----------



## Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU (Oct 1, 2021)

Alrighty folks that's game. Judge has tossed Pat's case, he is $100k+ in the hole for his own legal fees, and owes Quasi $25k.

@Null I don't know if this interests you, but somebody (not from the farms) catfished Patrick pretending to be a Huffington Post reporter, and conducted 2 hours of interviews with him in which Patrick revealed numerous details about numerous topics. In the 5th interview, the troll revealed himself as a troll, and Patrick had one of the funniest, most psychotic meltdowns I've ever seen. He is trying very hard to get this erased from the internet but it's up here: https://nanaimg.net/fatrick


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey Fatrick FUCK YOU said:


> Alrighty folks that's game. Judge has tossed Pat's case, he is $100k+ in the hole for his own legal fees, and owes Quasi $25k.
> 
> @Null I don't know if this interests you, but somebody (not from the farms) catfished Patrick pretending to be a Huffington Post reporter, and conducted 2 hours of interviews with him in which Patrick revealed numerous details about numerous topics. In the 5th interview, the troll revealed himself as a troll, and Patrick had one of the funniest, most psychotic meltdowns I've ever seen. He is trying very hard to get this erased from the internet but it's up here: https://nanaimg.net/fatrick


This is the funniest thing I've listened to all week. Fatrick is so insane. The best part is how obviously angry he is but tries to maintain his smug superiority... child.


----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Oct 1, 2021)

Caverlock said:


> I'll post some things below that some Nazis uncovered.  Assign no weight to their findings, because they're Nazis.
> 
> 
> Wifebux received on the second week of April, 2020 to pay her *3 *employees
> ...


God that makes me so angry. Future generations are so fucked and it's because pieces of shit like Fatrick wanted to sit back and live easy and not work.


----------

